# Trialer in Stuttgart?



## Cubus (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

Ich bin aus Halle und mache für 5 Monate ein Praktikum im Schwabenländle. Hab mein Bike natürlich mitgenommen.   
Wäre cool wenn sich n paar Stuttgarter Trialer melden könnten um mal n paar runden um die Häuser zu rollen!

mfg Olaf


----------



## ringo667 (2. Oktober 2006)

Hi, nett dass sich wieder ein Trialer zu uns verirrt... 
Wann hast den meistens Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocco (2. Oktober 2006)

Anwesend. Wo genau biste denn untergebracht?


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. Oktober 2006)

komme aus Jettingen...

kann aber am WE mit der S-Bahn sehr gut nach Stuttgart kommen!

Fr, Sa oder So wäre am besten...


----------



## Cubus (3. Oktober 2006)

Also, ich wohne in der Eduard Pfeiffer Street (Stuttgart Nord glaube ich). Muss erst mal schauen wie meine Arbeitszeiten sind (weiß ich ab morgen), aber ich denke mal, dass ich so täglich ab 15.00 fahren kann. Ich kenn mich natürlich noch nicht so gut aus hier in Stuttgart, aber ich weiß z.B. wo der Hbf ist.  
Wenn ihr vorhabt ne Runde zu fahren, postet es mal, schließe mich dann an - sofern ich Zeit habe.
Habt ihr eigentlich ne Halle??? (P.S. Scheiß Regen!!!!!  )


----------



## EchoPure (3. Oktober 2006)

Hey Olaf wie geht es dir in Stuttgart?
Haste schon ein paar Spots gefunden?
Wie ist es denn dort so?

Gruß der Kay


----------



## C00L_MAN (4. Oktober 2006)

ich wohne in Stuttgart
möchte auch gern mitfahren.


----------



## schmitti (4. Oktober 2006)

servus!
würd auch mal wieder gerne ne runde durch die stuttgarter city rollen. können ja vielleicht ne größere session draus machen. am kommenden woe (7.10/8.10) solls wetter nich so doll sein. wie wärs mit 14.10 oder 15.10 ?

gruß simon


----------



## NOS-Trial (4. Oktober 2006)

14.10. wäre cool...

würde dann vermutlich auch kommen!

vllt auch noch der Bernd (Bernd88)??

edit: 15.10 is auch nich so toll weil vllt noch n paar SDM Tübingen fahren... (zb. ich)


----------



## Cubus (5. Oktober 2006)

wäre am 14.10. auch dabei!!!


Auf dem Wege: schöne Greetings an Kay aus Halle!!!


----------



## NOS-Trial (5. Oktober 2006)

Cubus schrieb:


> wäre am 14.10. auch dabei!!!





Uhrzeit: ??

Treffpunkt: Hauptbahnhof Stuttgart? (wenn ja, wo genau? kenn mich ned so wirklich aus! und soweit ich weiss is der gross)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insane (7. Oktober 2006)

hi, nicht ganz in Stuttgart, aber am 15.10.2006 ist in Tübingen ein Lauf zur Süddeutschen Meisterschaft, und wir freuen uns immer über viele Starter


----------



## schmitti (10. Oktober 2006)

Wegen uhrzeit dachte ich sowas mit 12.00 vorm haupteingang vom bahnhof oder an der uni. Würd eher sagen uni da kann man ja auch ganz nett fahren. Wenns wetter am samstag morgen schon kagge is dann werd ich daheim bleiben. is mir dann zu weit zum fahren. sonst bin ich auf jedenfall dabei.

mfg simon


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. Oktober 2006)

ok! sehr gut   

14.10.06 - UNI Stuttgart 12Uhr!



werd so ca. um 11:45 Uhr die Treppen an der Uni vom Bahnhof hochhopsen^^


----------



## Scrat (10. Oktober 2006)

Es ist zwar unwahrscheinlich, daß ich dabei bin, weil ich bei mir noch schnell  'n MTB-Marathon fahren will, aber sagt doch bitte mal 'ne Adresse von der Uni durch und wo man da mit knapp 8m Fahrzeuglänge sich hinstellen kann 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## ringo667 (10. Oktober 2006)

Kepplerstr. an der Ecke zur Geschwister Schollstrasse in der Gegend gibt es Parkplätze und ein großen Kostenpflichtigen Parkplatz. 
Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich auch kommen kann...
Aber Sonntag bist doch in Tübingen, oder?


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. Oktober 2006)

jo! 
14.10.06 Stuttgart Session
15.10.06 Tübingen SDM Endlauf

das wird ein schönes TrialWE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocco (10. Oktober 2006)

Dann sieht man sich am Samstag 
Bin auf jeden Fall dabei. Wird nur bissle voll sein in der Stadt.


----------



## Cubus (10. Oktober 2006)

Bin auf jeden Fall auch dabei. Bin schon gespannt wat es so für Spots gibt in Stuttgarden.  

Also bis Samstag!


----------



## C00L_MAN (10. Oktober 2006)

ich bin auch dabei


----------



## ph1L (12. Oktober 2006)

Dass der Thread nicht untergeht...

Nicht vergessen am Sa. ist es so weit...

meine Wenigkeit ist auch dabei *freu*


----------



## NOS-Trial (12. Oktober 2006)

ph1L schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen am Sa. ist es so weit...



und das Wetter wird auch relativ schön 

-> 18°C Sonne/Bewölkt (Regenrisiko nur 5%)


----------



## Scrat (12. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

ich melde mich für Samstag ab - muß uuuuuunbedingt hier in der Nähe den Wasgau-Marathon mitfahren.

Mal sehen, was danach Sonntags in Tübingen noch geht... 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## htro (13. Oktober 2006)

So, und es kommen noch zwei dazu.

Tobias und ich sind morgen auch dabei.  

Also bis morgen dann

Horst


----------



## NOS-Trial (13. Oktober 2006)

htro schrieb:


> So, und es kommen noch zwei dazu.
> 
> Tobias und ich sind morgen auch dabei.
> 
> ...





PS: 2Gig Speicher und 3Ladungen Akku sind am Start^^


----------



## Lewinski (13. Oktober 2006)

könnte mir jemand BITTE seine handynr, schicken, falls ich auch komme, ich werde morgen durch stuttgart fahren und dann mit meinem rad dort aussteigen, dann würde ich gerne nachkommen!!! aber es ist noch nicht sicher, wann und ob ich komme, aber ich hätte gern eine nr. falls ich zeit hab.
danke im voraus, der markus


----------



## Lewinski (14. Oktober 2006)

danke sehr, ich hab die handynummern bekommen.  ich war an der uni um 1205 uhr, aber wie ich dann mitbekommen hab war das die falsche. ich war bei der S-bahn haltestelle "Universität". gerade hat mir mein kumpel gesagt das es noch eine bei der königstr gibt, das hab ich zu spät mitbekommen. dort wart ihr bestimt !?!?
auf ein neues, vielleicht sieht man sich noch dieses jahr, morgen hab ich leider keine zeit für tübingen
gruß markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lewinski (16. Oktober 2006)

wie wars den in stuttgart am sa. habt ihr bilder oder videos ?
gruß ich


----------



## NOS-Trial (16. Oktober 2006)

Vid is heute abend noch irgendwann im Netz

-> is ca. 6min30sec und hat um die 90mb rum

Hier 

ca. in 1,5 - 2 Stunden...


----------



## ringo667 (17. Oktober 2006)

Sehr schönes Video!!!


----------



## Cubus (18. Oktober 2006)

Hey, wie schauts?

Fahrn n paar von euch am WE in Stuttgart oder Umgebung??

mfg


----------



## htro (20. Oktober 2006)

Cubus schrieb:


> Hey, wie schauts?
> 
> Fahrn n paar von euch am WE in Stuttgart oder Umgebung??
> 
> mfg



Falls es morgen Nachmittag nicht regnet sind Tobi, Chris und ich ab 14.00 Uhr auf dem Unigeläne in Vaihingen. Aber nur, falls sich noch jemand bis 12.00 Uhr meldet.
Ansonsten fahren wir auf unserem Gelände in Sulz. Auch hier ist jeder eingeladen dabei zu sein.

htro


----------



## NOS-Trial (20. Oktober 2006)

werd leider ziemlich sicher nich kommen...

bin morgen zwar in Suttgart auch mitm TrialBike allerdings mit nem "StreetInlineSkater"....

hab auch noch keine Ahnung wo wir fahren usw.

sonst könnte man sich ja noch irgendwo treffen...


----------



## C00L_MAN (20. Oktober 2006)

ja! ich! ich will morgen auch mit ihnen fahren. =)
ich möchte nur genau wissen, wo Unigeläne ist.


----------



## hopmonkey (20. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute,

@coolman
fahr mit der S1,2,3 bis zur "Universität" und dann einfach hoch,
http://www2.vvs.de/Download/Envmaps/vvs/uunivers.pdf

ich werd auch da sein...


----------



## NOS-Trial (21. Oktober 2006)

so...

da das mit dem Streetskater nun doch nich klappt, werd ich auch kommen! 

@Horst

Ist das die Uni wo wir schonmal waren (mit Bernd und Patrick usw.?)
Fährst du wieder mit der S-Bahn??
(ich werd mit der 13:17er fahren... Letzter Wagon letzte Tür->ganz hinten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## htro (21. Oktober 2006)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> so...
> 
> da das mit dem Streetskater nun doch nich klappt, werd ich auch kommen!
> 
> ...



Hi Heiko,

Ist das die Uni wo wir schonmal waren (mit Bernd und Patrick usw.?)
.....genau 

Wir werden wahrscheinlich mit dem Auto kommen, da sich die Tageskarte bis Vaihingen nicht lohnt. Sind dann gegen 14.00 Uhr an der Rolltreppe.

Bis dann

Horst


----------



## ringo667 (21. Oktober 2006)

evtl. komme ich auch, mal schauen ob es mir von der Zeit her noch reicht hochzufahren.


----------



## Cubus (21. Oktober 2006)

Hey Leute!

Wäre auch gern gekommen, aber habe mich gestern an der Hand verletzt.... 
Hoffe s verheilt schnell wieder.

Hoffentlich bis bald zur nächsten Runde.


----------



## ringo667 (21. Oktober 2006)

hat echt spass gemacht heute, vor allem mal wieder neue Spots gefunden.
 An der Vaihinger Uni geht echt was!!


----------



## Cubus (21. Oktober 2006)

Heul

Könnt ihr eigentlich auch in der Woche???
Könnte man ja mal abends noch 2-3 Stündchen fahren.


----------



## stilo (21. Oktober 2006)

hallo jungs

melde mich nach langer funkstille mal wieder. wenn alles klappt, fahren wir am kommenden montag um 15 uhr in stuttgart. nummer kann ich gern per pm senden.

viele grüße.
lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (22. Oktober 2006)

stilo ist wieder da,

auferstanden wie Phoenix aus der Asche *lol*


----------



## Cubus (8. November 2006)

Wie siehts bei euch am Wochenende aus?
Hat jemand Bock zu fahren?
Muss ja nicht zwingend in Stuttgart sein. Da sind bestimmt noch n Haufen guter Spots in der Umgebung.
S gibt ja auch Bus und Bahn..... und mein Autochen. 

Also wenn jemand ne Runde drehen will, wäre ich dabei.

MFG


----------



## htro (9. November 2006)

Kannst ja am Samstag Nachmittag auf unser Gelände nach Sulz kommen. (falls es nicht regnet)
COOL MAN wird auch dabei sein.

htro


----------



## ringo667 (9. November 2006)

u.U. könnte ich an Samstag auch fahren, sofern ich bis dahin mein Radl zusammen habe.


----------



## htro (9. November 2006)

Hoffe du schaffst das mit deinem Bike.
Wir sind so ab 13.30 Uhr auf unserem Gelände.
Wer sonst noch will, ist ebenso eingeladen.

Htro


----------



## Cubus (9. November 2006)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## ringo667 (26. November 2006)

Wir sind heute Mittag wieder an der Uni Vaihingen unterwegs, vielleicht liest das noch jemand der  mitfahren möchte!!


----------



## Cubus (26. November 2006)

Kann mir jemand bitte einen Straßennamen sagen!!!
Bin dann auch am Start.
mfg


----------



## ringo667 (26. November 2006)

Universitätsstr. oder Pfaffenwaldring.

vom HBF aus aber am besten erreichbar mit der S1, S2 oder S3 

Haltesatelle Universität.


----------



## NOS-Trial (29. November 2006)

ein paar Sulzer würden am Sa, 2.12.06 (der angeblich letzte schöne tag in diesem Jahr) evtl. citytrialen gehen...

Uhrzeit: ?

Treffpunkt: Uni Park Kepplerstrasse/Geschwister-Schollstrasse
(da wo wir schonmal warn....)

wer würde sonst noch alles kommen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (1. Dezember 2006)

so....

ich und hoffentlich noch 1 oda 2 Sulzer sind dann ca. kurz nach 12.00 Uhr da... (S-Bahn kommt 11.55 an + zeit vom Bahnhof zur uni)

wer kommt alles? (damit wir wissen auf wen wir warten müssen)

ausser Cool_man, Phil und Bernd?

Treffpunkt: Uni Park (Kepplerstrasse)
Uhrzeit: 12.00 Uhr

edit: uhrzeit hat sich von 11.30 auf 12uhr geändert...


----------



## hopmonkey (1. Dezember 2006)

also ich würd auch kommen. ob ichs auf 12e schaffe kannsch aber noch nich sagen. aber so ne stunde werdet ihr ja denk ich mal mindestens da sein....

grüzi


----------



## NOS-Trial (1. Dezember 2006)

hopmonkey schrieb:


> also ich würd auch kommen. ob ichs auf 12e schaffe kannsch aber noch nich sagen. aber so ne stunde werdet ihr ja denk ich mal mindestens da sein....
> 
> grüzi



jo denk ich auch...  und dann ab 13uhr langsam durch den rest von stuttgart rollen


----------



## cellgadis (22. Dezember 2006)

Hi, bin recht neu hier im Forum hab noch keine Kontakte knüpfen können, aber hätte mal voll bock mitn paar Jungs ne Session zu fahren. Fahr die ganze Zeit alleine rum. 
Ich komm aus Filderstadt da würd sichs ja mal anbieten nach Stuttgart zu gehen ,wie ich gelesen hab kennt ihr euch ja ganz gut aus. Also wenn jemand bock hat was zu starten dann meldet euch


----------



## NOS-Trial (25. Dezember 2006)

wie siehts mit Freitag aus? (29.12.06)

Uni Park...


----------



## ringo667 (25. Dezember 2006)

...und/oder Samstag Uni Vaihingen?

muss Freitag arbeiten!


----------



## NOS-Trial (25. Dezember 2006)

Samstag sieht wohl bei uns Sulzern bisschen schwierig aus könnte aber auch gehn...

wenn sich für Freitag nochn paar Leute finden würde ich sicherlich kommen und bestimmt auch noch htro mit kids


----------



## cellgadis (25. Dezember 2006)

Also ich würd am Sa. am start sein wenn ich mein Bike bis dahin fit bekomme.
Hab mir vorgestern ein Hydraulikschlauch abgerissen und warte jetzt aufs Päckchen mit den Ersatzteilen. Scheiß Feiertage!!!!!!!


----------



## ringo667 (31. März 2007)

Ist dieses WE jemand im Ländle unterwegs?
Würde wieder mal eine Runde drehen...
gerne mal wieder Sommerrain oder anderer Naturspot...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## htro (31. März 2007)

ringo667 schrieb:


> Ist dieses WE jemand im Ländle unterwegs?
> Würde wieder mal eine Runde drehen...
> gerne mal wieder Sommerrain oder anderer Naturspot...



Hi Christian,

einige von uns Sulzern wären sicher dabei. Heute Nachmittag oder morgen?

htro


----------



## ringo667 (31. März 2007)

Hi, wollte eigentlich heute aber das Wetter sieht ja nicht sehr rosig aus.

Wo hättest du/ihr denn Lust zum Fahren.


----------



## htro (31. März 2007)

Bei uns regnets momentan.
...also morgen.
Am besten nachmittags. Wenn du Naturspots fahren willst können wir auch auf unser Gelände. Alternative: Birkenkopf. 

htro


----------



## ringo667 (31. März 2007)

Naturspots sind bei dem aufgeweichten Boden auch nicht gut... und Birkenkopf kannst auch vergessen wenns nicht mind. 2 Tage nach einem solchen Wetter trocken war, die Steine da sind extrem glischig, selbst wenn die Steine trocken und nur die Reifen nass sind.
Bleibt halt dann nur Stuttgart City oder Uni Vaihingen.


----------



## htro (31. März 2007)

O.k., dann würde ich 14.00 Uhr an der Uni Vaihingen vorschlagen. Hat denn sonst keiner Zeit/Lust? 

htro


----------



## ringo667 (1. April 2007)

OK, ich bin um 14:00 da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cellgadis (1. April 2007)

geht das heute klar um 14 Uhr, dann würd ich auch kommen.
Vielleicht kommt Alex auch noch, bis dann

gruß Jürgen


----------



## htro (1. April 2007)

Wir kommen zu dritt. Auf jeden Fall.

(Tobias, Chris und ich)

htro


----------



## cellgadis (1. April 2007)

cool bis nacher dann


----------



## Schreiner91 (25. April 2007)

Hi hier wurde zwar schon lang nichts mehr gepostet aber ich hoffe das mir trotzdem einer antwortet.
Ich hab noch kein trialbike möchte jedoch anfangen ich komme aus der nähe von stuttgart (genau Fellbach) und wollte fragen ob mir am Anfang vielleicht mir jemd helfen könnte und mir tipps gibt schreibt mir doch einfach ne mail oder antwortet im forum dankeschön


----------



## NOS-Trial (25. April 2007)

immer schön neue Trialer (Citytrialer) in der Umgebung zu haben...  

würde vorschlagen wir mach mal wieder ne session

30.April oder 1.Mai  (wochenende is nich so gut da sind die ganzen Sulzer bei der SDM)

Stuttgart Uni Hauptbahnhof?

12Uhr ?



würd mal sagen is ne Super gelegenheit für dich mal vorbeizuschaun...


----------



## Bernd88 (25. April 2007)

Abi fertig -> Ich wäre dabei! 

Ob am 30. oder 1. ist mir eigentlich egal... 

Bernd


----------



## Schreiner91 (25. April 2007)

hi also des wäre schon cool aber ich hab eben kein trialbike ich könnte nur mit meinem mountainbike kommen und des isch net so toll^^
also ich hätte auch zeit aber mir wärs recht wenn ihr(wir) das am hauptbahnhof machen weil die uni find ich glaub net^^


----------



## NOS-Trial (27. April 2007)

mmh wie siehts?

nur Bernd, Schreiner91 und ich???


was ist mit Cool_Man, cellgadis, htro, Ringo, Phil und Dome ?


@Schreiner91
Kepplerstrasse


Hier mit roter linie...


----------



## hopmonkey (27. April 2007)

Also meinereiner würde sich ja auch ma wieder aufs HR schwingen


----------



## Schreiner91 (27. April 2007)

ah cool danke also schreibst halt rein wann ihr euch trefft dann würd ich auch kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (27. April 2007)

Mo - 30.April 07

Treffpunkt: Uni Stuttgart Hauptbahnhof (Kepplerstrasse ecke                      
                Geschwister-Schollstrasse)

Treffzeit: ab 12 Uhr...


----------



## Schreiner91 (27. April 2007)

ok also ich bin dabei bring halt nur mein mountainbike mit vielleicht lässt mich ja einer probefahrn 
bleibt ihr dort oder fahrt ihr dann auch weg?


----------



## C00L_MAN (27. April 2007)

cool!
ich bin dabei.


----------



## cellgadis (28. April 2007)

alles klar ich komm dann auch am Montag, bis dann


----------



## Bernd88 (29. April 2007)

dann wären wir ja immerhin zu fünft. Was ist denn mit den anderen Sulzern? Alle müde vom Wettkampf?


----------



## Schreiner91 (29. April 2007)

noch ne frage und mich lässt auch sicher mal einer mit seinem trial fahren und bisschen probieren und gibt mir vielleicht tips??
weil sonst komm ich net


----------



## NOS-Trial (29. April 2007)

klar!!


der Horst überlegt sichs noch...


@Bernd
ich fahr mit der 11:17Uhr S-bahn in Herrenberg... (die is glaub 11:22 in Gärtringen) falls du auch mit der S-Bahn fährst


----------



## htro (30. April 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> klar!!
> 
> 
> der Horst überlegt sichs noch...
> ...



Sorry, nach zwei Tagen Hornberg brauch ich erst mal etwas Pause.
Bin dann aber morgen ab 14.00 Uhr auf unserem Gelände in Sulz.

Wer dabei sein will, sei hiermit eingeladen.

Horst


----------



## Schreiner91 (30. April 2007)

ich komm doch nich sry mein dad erlaubts mir nich wünsch euch viel spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## htro (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo Stuggies,

wie sieht's aus am Wochenende? Hätte mal wieder Lust gemeinsam fahren zu gehen. Am Besten mal was neues, also nicht Stadtmitte oder Uni Vaihingen.
Kennt sich jemand rund um den Gaskessel aus?
Schlage hiermit mal den Samstag Nachmittag vor.

Horst


----------



## Bernd88 (10. Mai 2007)

also ich bin dabei. Muss nochmal wegen dem auto fragen, aber ich denke, dass das klappt.
Bis dann,
Bernd


----------



## NOS-Trial (11. Mai 2007)

wunderbar 

bin auch dabei...  müsste doch hier sein oder? Talstrasse kurz vorm Wasser Gaskessel...

sieht bisschen weit aus von der S-Bahn...

@Bernd
hat's bei dir noch n platz frei im Auto?

wenn ja - treffpunkt gärtringen Bahnhof?


----------



## snaker_maik (11. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch dabei.

@htro: Sollten wir nicht die UNI als Trialgelände wählen, können uns ja an der Autobahnauffahrt Ehningen treffen und zusammen hinschippern.


----------



## C00L_MAN (11. Mai 2007)

ich bin auch dabei.
Leider habe ich Zeit nur bis 15 Uhr, wäre gut wenn wir uns um 12 Uhr oder früher treffen. Wo ist Treffpunkt genau?
Soviel ich weis, rund um den Gaskessel gibt es kein Spots, oder?


----------



## NOS-Trial (11. Mai 2007)

mmh von Google Earth aus sieht schon bisschen komisch aus...
naja war noch nie da... mir eigetnlich egal wohin

wir könnten auch vom hauptbahnhof aus mal in die andere richtung gehn
Richtung Bad-Canstatt/Heilbronnerstrasse

oder vom Bahnhof Stadtmitte mal abwärts richtung Feuersee/Rotebühlstrasse


bisher warn wir ja immer nur zwischen Hauptbahnhof und Stadtmitte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cellgadis (11. Mai 2007)

Kann leider nicht kommen bin am WE in Tschechien Gotcha spielen.
Wünsch euch aber viel Spaß und erfolg beim suchen neuer spots, die ich dann hoffentlich auch bald fahren kann.


----------



## Bernd88 (11. Mai 2007)

Also ich wäre auch für möglichst früh, da meine Eltern gegen abend dann das Auto brauchen. Können wir uns so um 11 in Gärtringen oder Ehningen an der S-Bahn Station treffen und gemeinsam hinfahren? Ich fahr mit dem Vito, also hab ich noch ordentlich platz und dann kann ich da auch gleich Heiko mitnehmen.
Bis morgen,
Bernd


----------



## NOS-Trial (11. Mai 2007)

Bernd88 schrieb:


> Also ich wäre auch für möglichst früh, da meine Eltern gegen abend dann das Auto brauchen. Können wir uns so um 11 in Gärtringen oder Ehningen an der S-Bahn Station treffen und gemeinsam hinfahren? Ich fahr mit dem Vito, also hab ich noch ordentlich platz und dann kann ich da auch gleich Heiko mitnehmen.
> Bis morgen,
> Bernd



ok...

kann dann um ca.10.55 am bahnhof gärtringen sein oder ca. 10:57 ehningen...


@Horst/Bernd
meldet euch ob gärtringen oder ehningen treffpunkt...

btw: wär nich schlecht wenn wir heut noch wüssten wo wir dann genau hingehn^^

Gaskessel - Hauptbahnhof Richtung Nord - Stadtmitte Richtung Süd - oder auf gut Glück


----------



## htro (11. Mai 2007)

O.k., würd mal sagen 10.55 Uhr an der S-Bahn Station in Gärtringen.
Dann mit Tageskarten in die Stadtmitte. Coolman, du findest uns dann an der Uni Kepplerstrasse. Wenn wir alle beisammen sind, geht's einfach mal in neue Richtungen. Mal sehen....
Wär das für alle o.k?
Horst


----------



## Bernd88 (11. Mai 2007)

Ja, klar ist das ok. 

Hab gerade noch auf meine Homepage ein kleines Trainingsvideo von heute hochgeladen -> www.waschneck.com (Beitrag von heute). Schauts euch mal an!

Bis dann, Bernd


----------



## NOS-Trial (11. Mai 2007)

cooles Vid - solangsam klappt der coust doch  liegt warscheinlich am abi^^ der Gap sieht weit aus!


ich bin wie immer im letzten wagon letzte tür...


*S-BAHN FÄHRT SCHON UM* *10:52 Uhr*

@Sergey

wir sind dann ca. 11:35Uhr an der Uni Kepplerstrasse


----------



## C00L_MAN (12. Mai 2007)

ja
alles klar.


----------



## htro (12. Mai 2007)

Also wir steigen dann in Ehningen zu und lösen eine Gruppenkarte.
Bernd, Mike ihr kommt am Besten auch nach Ehningen.
Heiko, könntest du noch Floh und Patrick fragen ob sie mitkommen wollen?
Ich werd noch Mario anrufen.

Bis dann

Horst


----------



## snaker_maik (12. Mai 2007)

Alles klar,

komme nach Ehningen zur S-Bahn. Ich sollte aber spätesten 17:30 Uhr wieder im Lande sein.


----------



## Bernd88 (12. Mai 2007)

snaker_maik schrieb:


> Ich sollte aber spätesten 17:30 Uhr wieder im Lande sein.



Ich sollte auch schon so um 4 Uhr wieder am Auto sein, aber da haben wir fast 4 Stunden in Stuttgart zum fahren. Länger hält meine Kondition auch gerade nicht durch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (12. Mai 2007)

war ne ziemlich coole session heut mit top Wetter!  

hier viele Bilder...


----------



## NOS-Trial (12. Mai 2007)

@alle die den uni-park noch nich kennen...


----------



## NOS-Trial (12. Mai 2007)




----------



## NOS-Trial (12. Mai 2007)




----------



## NOS-Trial (12. Mai 2007)




----------



## NOS-Trial (12. Mai 2007)

und noch die letzten 15...

ein hübscher Spot für Pro's





































































unsere BIkes vorm Mcdonald...


----------



## snaker_maik (13. Mai 2007)

ich habe auch noch was von unserer Stuttgart-Session

Zitat "ein hübscher Spot für Pro's ..."


----------



## NOS-Trial (13. Mai 2007)

snaker_maik schrieb:


> ich habe auch noch was von unserer Stuttgart-Session
> 
> Zitat "ein hübscher Spot für Pro's ..."



naja... dann sagn wir mal die obere hälfte des bildes "ein hübscher Spot für Pro's ..."


----------



## Bernd88 (21. Mai 2007)

ein kurzes Video gibt es unter http://www.waschneck.com/videos/stuttgart12.mai.wmv

Seid ihr eigentlich alle in den Ferien da? Dann könnten wir mal wieder eine Runde durch Stuttgart rollen...
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (21. Mai 2007)

bin bis zum Sa da (2.juni)

könn ja am kommenden Sa/So was machen...


----------



## C00L_MAN (22. Mai 2007)

ich bin ab 27. frei.
Mein Vorschlag ist uns am Sonntag 27. treffen.
Ich versuche bis daher noch ein paar Spots zu finden.


----------



## C00L_MAN (22. Mai 2007)

@Bernd88 cooles Video! Gut gemacht. Danke.


----------



## isah (22. Mai 2007)

Wie geht das denn? In den 2 jahren in denen ich geradelt bin gabs 2 Trialer in Stuttgart und genausoviele Sessions..


----------



## snaker_maik (24. Mai 2007)

Ich würde mich auch an der Sonntag-Trial-Session anschließen. 

@Bernd: War übrigens ein cooles Video - auch die Hintergrund-Musik (bin nebenher noch Salsa-Lehrer und da ist BuenaVistaSocialClub - natürlich perfekt)  

Bis dann,
Maik


----------



## NOS-Trial (24. Mai 2007)

ja sehr cooles Video...

(auch wenn Salsa ein "komischer" tanz ist, finde ich  - trotzdem cooles lied...)

Uhrzeit? - Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snaker_maik (26. Mai 2007)

hi zusammen,

wann treffen wir und denn morgen.

Mir wäre so ab ca 11 Uhr - "open end" recht. Heiko du hast doch die S-Bahnzeiten im Kopf ?!

ich hoffen die Wetterfeh entscheide sich nochmal anders:
http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&LOCFROM=7000&type=WORLD&name=Stuttgart&id=29749


----------



## ringo667 (26. Mai 2007)

ich würde evtl. auch kommen, kann aber nicht vor drei.
geht dann noch was?


----------



## NOS-Trial (26. Mai 2007)

snaker_maik schrieb:


> hi zusammen,
> 
> wann treffen wir und denn morgen.
> 
> ...



ca.10:22Uhr  oder  ca.10:52Uhr

jenach dem wenn wir uns genau /wo  wir uns treffen...

würd vorschlagen "mal wieder" Uni Hauptbahnhof hätte aber auch nix gegen Vaihingen...

uhrzeit 11Uhr  (dh.10:22 s-bahn)

kommt noch jemand ausser Mike und Bernd? 
(Horst kann nich der muss DM-Sektionen besprechen...)

edit: von mir aus können wir auch später anfangen ringo... 14Uhr oda so


----------



## snaker_maik (26. Mai 2007)

wegen mir können wir auch erst gegen 14 Uhr fahren. Habe den ganzen Tag zeit.


----------



## NOS-Trial (26. Mai 2007)

gut dann machen wir 14Uhr...

(dh. 13:22UHr S-bahn ehningen ich steig wie immer herrenberg ein)


Hauptbahnhof UNi oder Vaihingen?


----------



## C00L_MAN (26. Mai 2007)

ich bin auch dabei und mir ist auch egal wo und wann.
Ich habe leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## snaker_maik (26. Mai 2007)

alles klar komme dann zur S-Bahn nach Ehningen.

Ich wäre für Vaihingen, denn wie letztes mal durch STG-City radeln muss nicht sein.


----------



## NOS-Trial (26. Mai 2007)

wunderbar...

dann halt ich das mal so fest

Treffpunkt: Uni Vaihingen
Uhrzeit: 14:00 Uhr

dann bleiben wir da aufjedenfall mal bis 15uhr und warten auf ringo...


----------



## schmitti (20. Juni 2007)

Servus!

Wollten mal wieder ne runde in stuttgart fahren. Am samstag 23.6 ca. 12 oder 13 uhr wäre geschickt. Treffpunkt entweder uni am hauptbahnhof oder andere uni, wobei ich dort noch nie war. Bräuchten jetz nur noch jemand der sich in stuttgart auskennt.

Gruß Simon


----------



## NOS-Trial (20. Juni 2007)

schmitti schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Wollten mal wieder ne runde in stuttgart fahren. Am samstag 23.6 ca. 12 oder 13 uhr wäre geschickt. Treffpunkt entweder uni am hauptbahnhof oder andere uni, wobei ich dort noch nie war. Bräuchten jetz nur noch jemand der sich in stuttgart auskennt.
> 
> Gruß Simon



also komplett alle sulzer sind da bei der eigenen DM... wäre aber mal wieder zeit für ne session


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C00L_MAN (20. Juni 2007)

ich bin dabei


----------



## schmitti (21. Juni 2007)

Sorry ich muss kurzfristig am samstag arbeiten. Verschieben die session einfach auf in ein oder zwei wochen. Da haben auch alle wieder zeit.

Gruß Simon


----------



## cellgadis (21. Juni 2007)

Also ich würd am Sa. trotzdem nach Stuttgart kommen.
Treffpunkt Uni Hauptbahnhof um 13Uhr.
Wer ist alles dabei?
Bin danach nämlich 3 Wochen im Urlaub des schreit doch noch nach ner Session!
Also entäuscht mich nicht


----------



## C00L_MAN (21. Juni 2007)

@cellgadis ich bin dabei


----------



## Rocco (23. Juni 2007)

Hey, war auch schon ne Weile nimmer fahren.
Wenn mir danach is schau ich mal vorbei.


----------



## cellgadis (23. Juni 2007)

hi sergey kann heut doch net kommen bin mit mega Zahnschmerzen aufgewacht und muß zum Zahnarzt. Vielleicht kommt ja rocco noch.Wünsch euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß.Man siehts sich dann wieder in 4 Wochen, weil ich ja im Urlaub bin.
gruß Jürgen


----------



## NOS-Trial (26. Juni 2007)

mal wieder ne richtig große Stuttgart Session?

mit Sergey, Dome, Phil, Ringo, Horst, Tobi, Chris, Mike, Bodenseeler, hopmonkey... leider warscheinlich ohne cellgadis und Bernd88

Datum?

kommenden Samstag (30.06.07)
oder der Samstag drauf (07.07.07wtf?)
oder Sonntag (08.08.07)


----------



## htro (26. Juni 2007)

....bin für den 07.07. oder 08.07. Diesen Sonntag ist SDM Münstertal, da wär's am Samstag eher schlecht.

htro


----------



## schmitti (27. Juni 2007)

Also bei mir wäre jetz kommenden samstag geschickter weil ich das woe darauf weg bin. Wer würde denn alles am 30. kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner91 (30. Juni 2007)

Hi ich bin aus Fellbach-Oeffingen(nähe Stuttgart) ich wollte mal fragen ob einer n Trialbike hat das er billig verkaufen würde weil ich gerne damit anfangen würde habe noch gar keine Erfahrungen im trailen also wenn mir einer ein bisschen was beibringen könnte wäre das auch cool


----------



## htro (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo Schreiner 91,

es wäre am Besten, wenn du das nächste Mal einfach dabei wärst. Eventuell kommenden Sonntag. Ich würde gern mal wieder Uni Vaihingen fahren.
Ist für dich auch über die S-Bahn gut zu erreichen.
Also, an alle Stuggies: Wer wäre dabei??

Meldet euch!!

htro


----------



## Schreiner91 (1. Juli 2007)

ja des problem is eben ich hab kein trial und weiß au irgendwie net ob des was für mich isch weil mir gefällts einfach so aber ich kann noch nich mal n gescheid aufm hinterrad fahrn naja falls ihr was ausmacht les ichs ja ich sag dann bescheid ob ich komm


----------



## NOS-Trial (2. Juli 2007)

Ich wäre dabei 

@Schreiner91
üben üben üben... ohne übung geht gar nichts!

schau einfach mal vorbei - fahr mitn paar bikes probe und dann wirst denk ich ganzschnell merken ob das was für dich is


----------



## Schreiner91 (2. Juli 2007)

ok also wenn ihr dann termin habt sag ich ob ich au kann also ihr müsst euch net an mich richten


----------



## C00L_MAN (2. Juli 2007)

ich komme am Sonntag auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## htro (3. Juli 2007)

....also, würde vorschlagen: So, 14.00 Uhr S-Bahn Rolltreppe, Uni Vaihingen.

Bis denne

htro


----------



## robert23 (4. Juli 2007)

Hey, 

i weiß jetzt das ich 100% ab September die nächsten 3 Jahre wohne. 
Ich bin jetzt kein Trialer, ehr Street fahrer. Ist das auch akzeptiert bzw.
sind schon paar dabei? ;-)

Grüße


----------



## htro (5. Juli 2007)

Hi Robert,

komm am Sonntag am Besten mal vorbei. Momentan sind wir Trialer unter uns. Ob du mit unseren Spots etwas anfangen kannst oder evtl. sogar Gefallen am trialen findest, solltest du am besten einfach ausprobieren. Also, ich hoffe bis Sonntag.

htro


----------



## robert23 (5. Juli 2007)

Ich wäre super gerne am Sonntag dabei, aber wie geschrieben wohne ich erst ab September in Stuttgart ;-)
Aber ich werd euch dann auf alle fälle mal bei ner Session begleiten! 

Wir hörn voneinander, Robert


----------



## Schreiner91 (6. Juli 2007)

also ich bin dabei am sonntag hoffenltich könnt ihr mich fürs trialn begeistern^^

ich komm eben mit meinem MTB

Gruß Schreiner


----------



## Schreiner91 (8. Juli 2007)

hey also ich fands heut echt cool und werd mir das empfohlene Hoffmann Bike vielleicht auch kaufen auser jemand von euch hatnoch ein anderes besseres angebot als dieses: http://cgi.ebay.de/Hoffmann-TRIAL-Fahrrad-TRIALTECH-HYPER-grau_W0QQitemZ140135753166QQihZ004QQcategoryZ81680QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## NOS-Trial (8. Juli 2007)

ja war recht cool heut abgesehn von den paar regenschauern...

Tobi beim Gap






Meine Mg Pedale 





Sergey beim Treter auf die Bank 





Tobi beim Sidehop





Chrisi beim COust





und zum schluss noch das Wetter


----------



## robert23 (8. Juli 2007)

habt ihr eigentich auch anfänger dabei? weil i würd noch licht auf die höhe einer Bank jumpen können ;-)


----------



## NOS-Trial (8. Juli 2007)

robert23 schrieb:


> habt ihr eigentich auch anfänger dabei? weil i würd noch licht auf die höhe einer Bank jumpen können ;-)



ja...  kannst ja mal vorbei kommen  für jeden was dabei...

nächstes mal hoffentlich mit Malte 

nächste Session in 2 wochen? (Sonntag nach Kiefersfelden)


----------



## htro (8. Juli 2007)

Mal sehen, ob Malte das nächste Mal dabei sein wird 
Hab noch ein paar Photos von heut in meiner Galerie  

Bis zum nächsten Mal

htro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner91 (11. Juli 2007)

hey leute ich weiß nimmer wer mir am sonntag des Hoffmann bike in ebay empfohlen hat aber wie viel würdest du dafür ausgeben also maximal?

mfg julian


----------



## robert23 (12. Juli 2007)

Hab mal so gelesen in Esslingen soll ja parkmässig bissl was gehen. Habs natürlich noch nicht live gesehen und bilder oder so konnte ich dazu leider auch nicht auftreiben.
Ist es eigentlich nicht möglich wenn der ganze haufen trailer sich mal bissl zusammenschmeißt nen schönen trail aufzubauen? Denk da jetzt an Palletten etc.

grüße


----------



## htro (13. Juli 2007)

Schreiner91 schrieb:


> hey leute ich weiß nimmer wer mir am sonntag des Hoffmann bike in ebay empfohlen hat aber wie viel würdest du dafür ausgeben also maximal?
> 
> mfg julian




....hi Julian, denke 300....400 Euro wäre o.k.

htro


----------



## Schreiner91 (13. Juli 2007)

ok dankeschön


----------



## ringo667 (29. Juli 2007)

Ich habe nächste Woche noch Urlaub und auch endlich mal wieder Zeit zum fahren.
Hat jemand Zeit und Lust?
Gerne auch mal wieder aufm Birkenkopf, würde evtl. auch mal nach Sulz fahren...


----------



## NOS-Trial (29. Juli 2007)

ringo667 schrieb:


> Ich habe nächste Woche noch Urlaub und auch endlich mal wieder Zeit zum fahren.
> Hat jemand Zeit und Lust?
> Gerne auch mal wieder aufm Birkenkopf, würde evtl. auch mal nach Sulz fahren...



in Sulz wirds ziemlich leer sein^^ 

Horst is mit kompletter Family im Urlaub... (2-3Wochen ab heut)

wird aber trotzdem die einfachste möglichkeit zu sein in Sulz zu fahrn - weil wir wenn der Horst nich da ist nich unbedingt aufn Birkenkopf kommen...


oder irgendwann mal wieder Uni-Hauptbahnhof  war ich schon lang nich mehr


----------



## ringo667 (29. Juli 2007)

Wir können uns ja an der Uni treffen und dann auf den Birkenkopf hochfahren, habe noch den Heckträger vom Urlaub am Auto und kann zur Not 2/3 Räder mitnehmen.


----------



## NOS-Trial (30. Juli 2007)

mmh wird vllt bisschen eng wenn der Sergey und noch 2 Sulzer oder so mitkommen...

naja sonst halt ganz normal Uni... und mal in 2-3wochen Birkenkopf


@cellgadis

bist eigentlich wieder da?


----------



## Bernd88 (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo aus München!

ich denke ich bin in übernächstes Wochenende mal wieder im Ländle! Dann könnten wir ja mal wieder auf dem Birkenkopf fahren. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob ich mein Rad wieder mitnehme, von daher müsste das dann kurzfristig entschieden werden... ich habs das letzte Mal komplett in Pappe eingewickelt und dann mit in den ICE genommen, aber das kommt bissle blöd  ... Auto kann ich am Wochenende meistens haben, das sollte also kein Hinderniss sein.

Würde echt gerne mal wieder durch Stuttgart rollen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (30. Juli 2007)

aah... unser Herr Zivi^^

Monty 221Ti '04 - doch noch n 20" gefunden?

also ich bin aufjedenfall dabei wenn du mal wieder im Ländle bist!


----------



## Cubus (2. August 2007)

Hey Stuttgart,

bin ab nächste Woche Samstag für 3 1/2 Monate wieder im Ländle. Freue mich schon auf eine Runde mit den Stuttgartern.

MFG


----------



## NOS-Trial (2. August 2007)

Cubus schrieb:


> Hey Stuttgart,
> 
> bin ab nächste Woche Samstag für 3 1/2 Monate wieder im Ländle. Freue mich schon auf eine Runde mit den Stuttgartern.
> 
> MFG



das passt dann ja wunderbar!!

da ist der Bernd dann auhc das wochenende hier - dann wird das mal wieder ne richtig große Session hier in Stuttgart


----------



## NOS-Trial (7. August 2007)

so...

Sonntag 12.08.07

mal wieder Uni-Hauptbahnhof 

Uhrzeit 13Uhr?


falls es mal wieder regnen sollte verschieb ma's halt


----------



## snaker_maik (10. August 2007)

Moin,

ich würde auch kommen.


----------



## NOS-Trial (11. August 2007)

wetter wird gut 

denke mal der Mario kommt noch mit - kommt sonst noch jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C00L_MAN (11. August 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> kommt sonst noch jemand?



ja, ich


----------



## NOS-Trial (11. August 2007)

also dann bis morgen...

Mario und ich müssten kurz vor 13uhr da sein...


----------



## snaker_maik (12. August 2007)

also nur noch mal zu Sicherheit:

13 Uhr an der Uni in Vaihingen (Treffpunkt wie immer)?

(Weil was von Hauptbahnhof stand)


----------



## NOS-Trial (12. August 2007)

snaker_maik schrieb:


> also nur noch mal zu Sicherheit:
> 
> 13 Uhr an der Uni in Vaihingen (Treffpunkt wie immer)?
> 
> (Weil was von Hauptbahnhof stand)



nene des is die andere UNI

-diesmal is es die wo die vielen Blumen sind und der riesen Brunnen is...
(nich die mit den runden farbigen Betondinger am Boden)

(mit der S-Bahn - Haltestelle Hauptbahnhof)


----------



## snaker_maik (12. August 2007)

wo ist da denn von Hbf in Stg aus? Ich komme mit dem Auto.

Hast du mir mal noch deine Hdy-Nr, dann kann ich nochmal anfuren, falls ich euch nicht finde?


----------



## NOS-Trial (12. August 2007)

snaker_maik schrieb:


> wo ist da denn von Hbf in Stg aus? Ich komme mit dem Auto.
> 
> Hast du mir mal noch deine Hdy-Nr, dann kann ich nochmal anfuren, falls ich euch nicht finde?



googlemaps...

da is n parkplatz...  und von da aus ca. 3cm nach links in dem großen leeren Feld  is die Uni

von da an erkennst es denk ich wieder 

nummer für alle^^0176 27476866


----------



## snaker_maik (12. August 2007)

alles klar danke,  bis später


----------



## Cubus (14. August 2007)

hey,

ich bin heute ab 15 Uhr im Park an der Uni (Stadtmitte). Wenn einer Zeit und Bock hat ne Runde mitzufahren...

mfg


----------



## Dominik (15. August 2007)

Grias eich,

Bin am Samstag, 18.8. zwecks Show in Stuttgart. Hätte tagsüber viel Zeit zum radelieren und eventuell noch 2 motivierte Trialer aus dem Ösi-Land dabei!

Hat wer Lust und Zeit? Wo gibts die besten Spots?

Greetz,
Dominik


----------



## NOS-Trial (15. August 2007)

also ich wäre dabei...

Uhrzeit?

Treffpunkt: Uni Hauptbahnhof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominik (15. August 2007)

wäre so ca. um 12.00 in stuttgart... hauptbahnhof als treffpunkt wäre ok...
ich würde mich aber noch meöden wegen genauer uhrzeit... kannst mir deine e-mail oder handynr... als pn schicken... dann melde ich mich noch!


----------



## NOS-Trial (15. August 2007)

> Zitat von NOS-Trial
> nummer für alle^^0176 27476866



hauptbahnhof is schwierig der is groß...


----------



## Cubus (15. August 2007)

bin dann auch da.


----------



## cellgadis (16. August 2007)

Also ich wär auch dabei um 12Uhr Uni Hauptbahnhof, dann können wir ja da ne weile fahren bis sich alle eingefunden haben?

Wie siehts aus Sergey, Gregor......... kommt ihr auch?


----------



## hopmonkey (17. August 2007)

ich bin da


----------



## C00L_MAN (17. August 2007)

ich auch


----------



## htro (17. August 2007)

Tobias, Chris, evtl. Malte und ich auch.htro


----------



## Dominik (17. August 2007)

@Nos-Trial: Erreich dich am Handy nicht. Ist 12.00 Uni Hauptbahnhof fix?


----------



## NOS-Trial (17. August 2007)

Dominik schrieb:


> @Nos-Trial: Erreich dich am Handy nicht. Ist 12.00 Uni Hauptbahnhof fix?



hat sich erledigt - akku war komplett leer

12Uhr Uni Haupfbahnhof...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cellgadis (19. August 2007)

wollt euch mal mein blauen Fleck zeigen von gestern hoffe das funktioniert so wie ich das gemacht hab mit dem Bild


----------



## NOS-Trial (19. August 2007)

cellgadis schrieb:


> wollt euch mal mein blauen Fleck zeigen von gestern hoffe das funktioniert so wie ich das gemacht hab mit dem Bild



ja - der Container war wohl leider stärker als der Fuß und das Unterrohr


----------



## Bernd88 (20. August 2007)

Jungs, gibts Bilder oder ein Video??? Ich finde Videos von Plätzen, die ich selber kenne, immer am besten  

Ich fahre gerade fast überhaupt nicht mehr. Echt schlimm. 

Naja, Gruß aus München,
Bernd


----------



## htro (22. August 2007)

Bernd88 schrieb:


> Jungs, gibts Bilder oder ein Video??? Ich finde Videos von Plätzen, die ich selber kenne, immer am besten
> 
> Ich fahre gerade fast überhaupt nicht mehr. Echt schlimm.
> 
> ...



Hi Bernd,

hoffe du bist das bald mal wieder dabei. 
Hier ein Bild vom Samstag, mehr davon findest du in meiner Galerie.






Horst


----------



## schmitti (22. August 2007)

Servus!
Wollte mal wieder ne runde in stuggi city fahren.
Hat jemand der sich auskennt am freitag 24. schon zeit?
Sonst halt samstag.....

Gruß Simon


----------



## C00L_MAN (22. August 2007)

@schmitti
ich habe am Freitag Zeit ab 12 bis 18 Uhr.
Gruß Sergey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubus (31. August 2007)

Hey, wollt mal anfragen wer am Sonntag Zeit hat ne Runde zu radln?


----------



## bikersemmel (31. August 2007)

hi bin für sep und Okt in Stuttgart (genauer in Plochingen ) Zwecks Arbeit. Habe aber mein Bike dabei. Also nach Feierabend hätte ich schon Bock mal ne Runde zu drehen. Also wenn mir ein Paar Locals mal per PM ihre Telnummer senden könnten wäre super, da ich noch nicht genau weiß ob ich in der Wohnung dort unten einen Internetanschluss haben werde. Ich mache mich Sonntag morgens auf den Weg nach Stuttgart. Also wäre super von euch zu hören. 

Gruß Semmel


----------



## C00L_MAN (1. September 2007)

Sonntag 02.09.07

Uni-Hauptbahnhof

13Uhr


----------



## Cubus (1. September 2007)

Ok, bis dann.


----------



## cellgadis (1. September 2007)

Also Falco und ich sind auch dabei. Wir kommen aber erst gegen 14 Uhr.


----------



## Kadara (6. September 2007)

Wie schauts dieses we aus? Soll ja trocken bleiben. 
Ich werd wies aussieht Samstag auf jeden Fall fahren
Und evtl Sonntag au noch. Das entscheidet sich aber
heute oder morgen noch mit dem Sonntag.
Noch jemand am Start?


----------



## C00L_MAN (6. September 2007)

ich bin am Sonntag auf jeden Fall am Start


----------



## cellgadis (6. September 2007)

Hey geil endlich hab ich auch keine Homepage!
Also Thomas und ich würden höchst wahrscheinlich am So. nach Stuttgart kommen. Ist aber noch nicht ganz sicher, da mir noch ein Vorderrad zum Glück fehlt.Ich meld mich aber nochmal.
Wie siehts mit den anderen aus:Sergey,Falco,Gregor,alle Dominiks dieser Welt auch die Olafdominiks,................
Hoffentlich bis So.

gruß Jürgen


----------



## Kadara (6. September 2007)

Wenn mirs ned kaputt machst kann ich dir n Echo Vorderrad mitbringen falls ich komm. Aber wies aussieht komm ich Sonntag, aber is noch keine 100% Zusage. Ich ruf dich dann mal an die Tage.


----------



## Cubus (7. September 2007)

Hey Leutz,

ich bin übers WE bei meiner Freundin. Ich fahre dann erst nächste Woche wieder. Wünsch euch trockenes Wetter und viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (8. September 2007)

Kadara, alte Hütte, auch mal wieder im Land )

Sonntag bin ich auch am Start.


----------



## Kadara (8. September 2007)

In letzter Zeit wieder öfter . 
Werd nu langsam auch mal los machen.
Falls heute noch jemand Zeit und Lust hat, ich werd so ab 2 rum an der Uni am Hauptbahnhof sein.


----------



## cellgadis (8. September 2007)

Also ich komm jetzt morgen auf jeden Fall, hab heute mein Vorderrad bekommen.Thomas kommt vielleicht auch mit.
Wie wärs morgen eigentlich mal mit Birkenkopf oder Uni Vaihingen??
Meldet euch mal damit wirs fest machen können


----------



## hopmonkey (8. September 2007)

Bin auch am start, diesmal sollte nix dazwischen kommen...
Birkenkopf wäre natürlich deluxe, aber wie hinkommen. Mir der bahn isses etwas umständlich, aber machbar (>>Untertürkheim, dann halbe h bergauf durchn wald...)
Kann die uni auch nich mehr sehen....
N Zeitpunkt war auch noch nich klar oder?


----------



## cellgadis (8. September 2007)

thomas und ich kommen mim Auto, das heißt 4 Bikes wären verstaut eventuell auch 5 hab ein großen kombi.Vielleicht kann ja Falco noch 2 Bikes mitnehmen, weiß nich der kommt ja sicher au mim auto?Also ich würd sagen wir treffen uns um 13 30 Uhr bis 14 00 Uhr am uni Hbf den treffpunkt kennen alle und dann können wir ja drüber reden wie wirs machen.


----------



## C00L_MAN (8. September 2007)

alles klar.
ich bin ab 13 Uhr im Unipark
Gruß, Sergey


----------



## ringo667 (9. September 2007)

Bin auch um 13:00 mitm Auto da, aber wenn Wetter so unbeständig bleibt, kannst es aufm Birkenkopf vergessen.


----------



## cellgadis (9. September 2007)

Ja echt ******* mim Wetter, aber dann fahren wir halt in Stuttgart


----------



## C00L_MAN (9. September 2007)

bei uns hat es bisschen geregnet, in ein paar Stunden soll schon alles trocken sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cellgadis (9. September 2007)

Die Sonne Scheint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cellgadis (11. September 2007)

Hi Jungens,
sorry bei mir wird`s morgen nichts mim fahren muß länger arbeiten, vielleicht am WE.Bis denne


----------



## C00L_MAN (11. September 2007)

wer hat lust morgen oder übermorgen abends in der stadt fahren?


----------



## Kadara (12. September 2007)

Also ich hab heute und am we leider keine Zeit. Aber morgen abend würd mir reinlaufen, denn da hab ich in Stuttgart sowieso noch was vor abends.


----------



## C00L_MAN (12. September 2007)

dann vielleicht morgen?
um 17 Uhr?


----------



## Kadara (12. September 2007)

Passt mir ganz gut. 2-3 Stunden hätt ich da auf jeden Fall Zeit. Uni Hauptbahnhof?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C00L_MAN (12. September 2007)

@Kadara 
ja, Uni Hbf
ich bin dann ab 17 dort
bis morgen


----------



## Cubus (12. September 2007)

Versuche morgen ab 18.20Uhr im Unipark zu sein. Weiß noch nicht genau - wegen Arbeit...
Also, bis dann.


----------



## Cubus (15. September 2007)

Hey,

wer fährt den morgen von euch???

Ich hätte mal Bock auf Uni-Vaiingen.

Gruß


----------



## snaker_maik (16. September 2007)

Hi,

ich bin dabei. Wann wollen wir uns treffen?

Grüße,
Maik


----------



## C00L_MAN (16. September 2007)

ich komme auch aber bisschen später, um ca. 14 uhr


----------



## snaker_maik (16. September 2007)

14 Uhr ist bei mir auch i.O. Treffen uns dann wieder bei dem S-Bahn Ausgang (wie immer).

Bis denne


----------



## Cubus (16. September 2007)

Ok, bis dann.


----------



## Nicolai_90 (18. September 2007)

Hi Leuz!
Ich komme auch hier aus der Nähe von Stuttgart und bin am Trial sehr interessiert. Mein Problem ist: Ich habe Niemanden in meinem Bekanntenkreis, der das Interesse mit mir teilt und bereit ist, etwas zu tun, um das zu lernen, zu trainieren und zu verbessern. Aus diesem Grund wollte ich euch mal fragen, ob ich mich evtl. das eine oder andere mal an euch dran hängen könnte? Keine Angst, ich hab nicht vor, euch aufzuhalten oder Trainingsstunden zu fordern, aber wenn ich zu euch einen netten Kontakt aufbauen könnte, bei dem ich mir etwas abgucken und in der Gruppe üben könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar dafür. Genaueres über mich und meine "Bikerkarriere" *g* gibts hier in meinem Profil. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich das der eine oder andere durch liest und antwortet. Icq-Nummer ist auch angegeben, vlt. meldet sich ja auch da jemand.
MfG Jannick


----------



## Cubus (18. September 2007)

Hey, morgen ab 18 Uhr ne kleine Unter-Der-Woche-Trial-Runde?

Ich bin ab ca. 18 Uhr da.

mfg


----------



## Kadara (19. September 2007)

Wenn ich nich bis 22 Uhr schaffen müsste die Woche würd ich kommen. Nächste Woche wieder, wenns Wetter mitmacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cellgadis (19. September 2007)

Bei mir wirds morgen nichts, bin zwar in Stuttgart aber ohne bike vielleicht schau ich kurz vorbei.

gruß


----------



## NOS-Trial (20. September 2007)

so... da ich schon min. 3weeks nichmehr Citytrialen war muss das mal wieder sein 

30.09.07 Uni Hauptbahnhof 13Uhr ?

btw: hab nächste woche auch mal unter der woche zeit... Di oder Mi wär gut!


----------



## ringo667 (21. September 2007)

Moin, ich fahr am Sonntag nach Dossenheim, wenn wer mitfahren will (Sergey, Gregor, oder sonstwer???) sollte sich bei mir melden.
Bis denne


----------



## cellgadis (21. September 2007)

Wie siehts eigentlich diesen Sonntag 23.09. mit ner Session aus.
Postet mal dann machen wir was aus.
Wetter soll total geil werden


----------



## C00L_MAN (21. September 2007)

am Sonntag habe ich Zeit bis 17 Uhr.
ich denke ich bin ab 12 schon im Unipark Hbf


----------



## Cubus (22. September 2007)

Ich bin am Sonntag auch am Start. Der Sebastian (Bikersemmel) wird dann auch mit dabei sein.  
Treffmer uns erstmal wieder Uni, Stadt-Mitte. Können ja dann überlegen, ob wir noch wo anders hinfahren.


----------



## cellgadis (22. September 2007)

fette Sache dann sieht man sich ja


----------



## ringo667 (22. September 2007)

Ihr wollt mich also allein nach Dossenheim fahren lassen?


----------



## C00L_MAN (22. September 2007)

@ringo667 nö =)
ich habe morgen ganzen tag frei, fahre mit.

Olaf, Jürgen, tut mir sorry, hoffentlich treffen wir uns in einer Woche.

Gruß, Sergey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolai_90 (23. September 2007)

hat von euch jemand son schlüssel zum kette auftrennen? wenn ja, könnt ihr den zur uni bitte mitbringen? mir ist nämlich gestern die kette aufgegangen und dabei habe ich 1 kettenglied verloren. logisch, dass ich jetzt ein 2. raus nehmen muss, damit sie wieder zusammenpasst, aber das bekomme ich ohne den schlüssel nicht hin. wäre echt nett.
bis später


----------



## cellgadis (23. September 2007)

alles klar ich bring ein mit


----------



## cellgadis (23. September 2007)

ich komm so um 1 halb 2 nur so zur info


----------



## Cubus (28. September 2007)

Hey Leutz,

wie siehts bei euch aus am Wochenende???


----------



## cellgadis (28. September 2007)

Ich könnte wenn dann morgen so ab 13 Uhr, wie wärs mit Uni Vaihingen Stuttgart wird langsam langweilig oder Birkenkopf wenn`s Wetter hält


----------



## NOS-Trial (28. September 2007)

Cubus schrieb:


> Hey Leutz,
> 
> wie siehts bei euch aus am Wochenende???



ich werde am So so ab 13Uhr / 13.30Uhr bisschen an der Uni Hauptbahnhof fahrn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C00L_MAN (28. September 2007)

ich kann nur am So fahren
also bis Sonntag


----------



## Rocco (29. September 2007)

Hab morgen auch noch nix vor.
Man sieht sich.


----------



## Kadara (30. September 2007)

Schade, wollte eigentlich auch kommen, aber jetzt hat meine Freundin spontan mein Auto gebraucht. Nu sitz ich leider hier fest .
Wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spaß.


----------



## Kadara (30. September 2007)

Hab doch noch ne Möglichkeit gefunden zu kommen. Wird aber nich vor 3 denk ich. Seid ihr da noch an der Uni am Bahnhof?


----------



## Cubus (30. September 2007)

Ich denke gegen 15Uhr sind wir noch dort.
Fahrn ja immer so 2 - 3 Stündchen zum Warmmachen ;-)

Also bis nachher.


----------



## bikersemmel (30. September 2007)

Mi ist doch Feiertag. Also wenn ich da nicht auf den Vasen in Stuttgart bin dann  würde ich auf jeden Fall ne Runde fahren.
Uni Vaihingen fänd ich mal super da ich dort noch nicht war.
Ich würde mich dann mit Jürgen oder Olaf absprechen da ich bis dato nicht mehr online sein werde.

Also vielleicht bis Mi.

Gruß Semmel


----------



## Nicolai_90 (30. September 2007)

> Mi ist doch Feiertag. Also wenn ich da nicht auf den Vasen in Stuttgart bin dann würde ich auf jeden Fall ne Runde fahren.



für mich gilt dasselbe.

wie siehts denn morgen, montag bei euch aus, ist da auch jemand von euch unterwegs? würde da evtl. ca. 16 uhr aufkreuzen...


----------



## cellgadis (1. Oktober 2007)

Also dann machen wir`s mal fest.
Mittwoch Uni Vaihingen.(03.10.) Ich werd so ab 13.00Uhr dort sein
Wer ist alles dabei?

gruß Jürgen


----------



## Nicolai_90 (2. Oktober 2007)

omg das ist ja nochmal en ganzes stück weiter von mir aus...
wie lange fährt man denn vom hauptbahnhof dort hin, bzw. gibts da überhaupt ne anständige verbindung oder is euer plätzchen total am a... der welt?


----------



## NOS-Trial (2. Oktober 2007)

Nicolai_90 schrieb:


> omg das ist ja nochmal en ganzes stück weiter von mir aus...
> wie lange fährt man denn vom hauptbahnhof dort hin, bzw. gibts da überhaupt ne anständige verbindung oder is euer plätzchen total am a... der welt?



15mins (wenn überhaupt) vom Hauptbahnhof mit der S1...

komm evtl. auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cellgadis (2. Oktober 2007)

S2 und S3 halten auch an der Universität Vaihingen


----------



## C00L_MAN (2. Oktober 2007)

ich glaube ...  ... ich komme nicht  
wünsche euch viel spaß


----------



## Cubus (3. Oktober 2007)

Der Sebastian und ich sind auch am Start.  
Ab ca. 13.00Uhr.

mfg


----------



## htro (3. Oktober 2007)

....bin auch mal wieder dabei. 

Evtl. auch noch ein einige aus unserem Verein.

Bis dann


----------



## ringo667 (6. Oktober 2007)

Falls Morgen früh jemand nach Tübingen mitfahren will, kann sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## htro (11. Oktober 2007)

Sonntag, 14.00 Uhr Trialgelände Sulz?

Hat jemand Zeit/Lust?

htro


----------



## ringo667 (11. Oktober 2007)

ja, wenns klappt würden wir so gegen 3 oder vier kommen, wenn dann noch jemand da ist..


----------



## htro (11. Oktober 2007)

ringo667 schrieb:


> ja, wenns klappt würden wir so gegen 3 oder vier kommen, wenn dann noch jemand da ist..



...kein Problem, bin auf jeden Fall bis 18.30 Uhr da.


----------



## C00L_MAN (12. Oktober 2007)

ich will auch nach Sulz )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubus (13. Oktober 2007)

Hey,

Sulz geht bei mir morgen nicht. Muss abends eher abhauen - da lohnt sich das nich so.
Ich fahre stattdessen morgen mitm Sebastian und eventuell Dominik (wußte es noch nicht genau) aufm Birkenkopf.
Treffen uns um ca. 12.30 Uhr Uni Stadtmitte und fahren dann hin. Also wer Bock hat - bis Morgen.

mfg


----------



## Nicolai_90 (20. Oktober 2007)

@semmel: thx für deine sms, aber ich kann noch nich mit morgen. mein arm braucht noch 1-2 wochen erholung. ich geb bescheid, wenns meinerseits wieder los gehn kann.
mfg
Jannick


----------



## Cubus (20. Oktober 2007)

Hey Leutz,

treffe mich morgen wieder mitm Semmel um 13.00Uhr, erstmal Uni-mitte.
Hoffe es haben noch n paar Leute Bock.  

mfg


----------



## Cubus (27. Oktober 2007)

Hey, wer hat morgen (Samstag) Bock zu fahren?


----------



## NOS-Trial (27. Oktober 2007)

Cubus schrieb:


> Hey, wer hat morgen (Samstag) Bock zu fahren?



ich werd am So ziemlich sicher nach Stuttgart kommen...
mit einem neuen gefährt


----------



## cellgadis (27. Oktober 2007)

Hätte voll bock lieg aber seit 3 Tagen mit ner fetten Grippe im Bett.Total *******!
Wünsch euch aber viel Spaß und bezwingt die Stufen jenseits der 1,20m.

gruß Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (27. Oktober 2007)

ist nun morgen jemand an der Uni Hauptbahnhof?

Sergey (fuß?)
Dome?
Cubus?


----------



## C00L_MAN (27. Oktober 2007)

NOS-Trial
ich bin morgen an der Uni
Olaf ist morgen nicht dabei


----------



## NOS-Trial (27. Oktober 2007)

C00L_MAN schrieb:


> NOS-Trial
> ich bin morgen an der Uni
> Olaf ist morgen nicht dabei



bin dann so gegen 13.30Uhr da denk ich


----------



## Nicolai_90 (1. November 2007)

hey Leuz!
muss euch was beichten: mein bike is so gut wie verkauft. ich kann leider nemme mitkommen, bis ich en neues hab. mein traum wäre ein gebrauchtes komplettrad adamant a1, 26" mit anständiger ausstattung und gebrauchbarem zustand komplett in schwarz für unter 800. mehr als 1000 is mir schon wieder fast zu viel. ich weiß, meine extrawünsche lassen nicht viel raum, aber so ists nun mal, wenn man sich was in den kopf gesetzt hat *g* wenn ihr irgendwas in der richtung mitbekommt/seht, auch wenns nicht ganz die preisklasse is, meldet euch bitte bei mir, damit ich schnellstmöglich wieder mitfahrn kann. andere empfehlungen für ein bike nehm ich natürlich auch gerne entgegen, sofern sie sich preislich in grenzen halten. desweiteren würde ich euch mal nach eurer meinung zu dem norco manifesto von ryan leech bitten, siehe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297557. wäre das eine option, oder kann das mit nem richtigen trial nicht mithalten?  
Danke für eure hilfe.
mfg Jannick


----------



## bikersemmel (1. November 2007)

Hi Jannick,
also ich würde dir von dem Ryan Leech bike abraten wenn du vor hast richtig zu trialen. Ein dirt bike hattest du doch schon. Leg dich bei dem Rahmen einfach nicht so fest auf den Adamant. Keine Frage das ist ein super Rahmen aber, da du noch Anfänger bist wirst du keinen Gewichts oder Geounterschied feststellen können. Du kennst eben noch nicht deine technischen Trialvorlieben (Wenn man das so sagen kann). 
Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei der weiteren Suchen nach einem Bike.
Hoffe ich sehe dann irgendwann Videos von dir hier im Netz.
Alles Gute hier aus Essen.

Semmel


----------



## Nicolai_90 (2. November 2007)

Hey Semmel!
Thx für deine Antwort. Genau weil ich "die technischen Vorlieben" eines Trilabikers nicht wirklich kenne, hätte ich mich an "meinen optischen Vorlieben" *g* orientiert... und das war bisher das Adamant in schwarz. Aber ok, werd an deinen Kommentar denken: Also einfach her mit allen Angeboten, egal was ;-P naja nicht ganz... kosten: unter 1000, 26" und rahmengröße short, dann passts.
Was heißt hier viel erfolg und grüße aus essen? bist du etwa schon weg? hm find ich echt schade! und zu dem video: wenns soweit is, dass ich mich aufm bike nemme blamiern muss, dann musst schon persönlich in stgt vorbei kommen ;-) man sieht sich im leben immer ein 2. mal... machs gut, bis hoffentlich bald
mfg Jannick


----------



## NOS-Trial (2. November 2007)

Nicolai_90 schrieb:


> Hey Semmel!
> Thx für deine Antwort. Genau weil ich "die technischen Vorlieben" eines Trilabikers nicht wirklich kenne, hätte ich mich an "meinen optischen Vorlieben" *g* orientiert... und das war bisher das Adamant in schwarz. Aber ok, werd an deinen Kommentar denken: Also einfach her mit allen Angeboten, egal was ;-P naja nicht ganz... kosten: unter 1000, 26" und rahmengröße short, dann passts.
> Was heißt hier viel erfolg und grüße aus essen? bist du etwa schon weg? hm find ich echt schade! und zu dem video: wenns soweit is, dass ich mich aufm bike nemme blamiern muss, dann musst schon persönlich in stgt vorbei kommen ;-) man sieht sich im leben immer ein 2. mal... machs gut, bis hoffentlich bald
> mfg Jannick



hust  wenn das jetzt auch noch ein short ist, hast ja fast n 6er im lotto 


Sonntag Stuttgart?


----------



## Rocco (2. November 2007)

Ne Session? Klingt gut.


----------



## Nicolai_90 (3. November 2007)

Top NOS, vielen dank!!! hab ihm gleich mal geschrieben, jetzt bin ich mal auf seine bilder und antworten gespannt. bis dann 
mfg


----------



## revellheizer (5. November 2007)

Möp
ich bin aus heilbronn
da es hier nix trialer gibt würd ich auch nach stu.kommen.
contact me einfach.
street trial ist am besten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (5. November 2007)

also ich will ja mal nix sagen... aber nich weit weg von dir ist vllt das beste und größte Trialgelände überhaupt  Schatthausen (Wiesloch)
hat allerdings nich soviel - street trial ist am besten.

kannst aber gern mal in Stuttgart vorbei schaun...

@all

Sa oder So Session? 

hab nich schon wieder bock auf ne zwei Mann Session^^


----------



## Nicolai_90 (6. November 2007)

so, des mit dem adamant is abgeklärt. ab mi oder do isses meins  wenn alles so läuft, wie ichs mir vorstell (zustand, wie beschrieben, "versand 1-2 tage", usw.) wär ich am sa oder so bereits mim neuen bike dabei *freu*

an dieser stelle nochmal vielen dank an NOS für den tollen tipp!!!

meldet euch dann nochmal, obs am wochenende klappt, ich geb auch nochmal bescheid, ob ich dabei bin, je nach dem, wie des jetzt verläuft, aber müsste eig klappen.


----------



## revellheizer (6. November 2007)

also bei mir wird dess mit fahrn in den näxsten 4 wochen
nix.
ich werd am freitag dass 2. mal an meiner schulter operiert.
wegen sturz.
dann ist erst mal nix mit heizen.
aber dann dannach irgendwann.

ich komm schon mal vorbei.
was geht eientlich in rommelshausen?
hab dess mal am rand gehört.


----------



## Nicolai_90 (6. November 2007)

da is ne kleine dirtanlage.
wennd willst kannst mich mal in icq adden, hab en paar pics


----------



## revellheizer (7. November 2007)

hab ich leider net aber du kannst mir ja ne e- mail
fetzen.
auch wegen fahrn und so.

heiz on


----------



## Nicolai_90 (9. November 2007)

hi
bike is da, ich wär also sowohl morgen als auch sonntag dabei. meldet euch, falls was starten sollt...
greeZz Jannick


----------



## NOS-Trial (9. November 2007)

Nicolai_90 schrieb:


> hi
> bike is da, ich wär also sowohl morgen als auch sonntag dabei. meldet euch, falls was starten sollt...
> greeZz Jannick



also das Wetter ist ja mal richtig ********  

falls nochmal ein, zwei leute dabei wärn würd ich trotzdem kommen...


----------



## C00L_MAN (10. November 2007)

ich komme falls es nicht regnet


----------



## Nicolai_90 (11. November 2007)

Serjo und ich sind in ner stunde an der uni stgt. vlt. kommt ja doch noch jemand von euch...?!
greeZz Jannick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolai_90 (15. November 2007)

Hi Leuz!
was habt ihr denn am we so vor? gibts (wieder) ne session? vorrausgesetzt natürlich das wetter hält einigermaßen...
bin entweder sa oder so weg, aber am dem entsprechend freien tag wär ich dabei... gib dann aber nochmal bescheid.


----------



## NOS-Trial (15. November 2007)

wird bei mir glaub nix...

Bahnstreik, Schule, Party, Wetter usw.


----------



## Schreiner91 (19. November 2007)

Hey,

jetzt meld ich mich auch mal wieder.

Hab endlich das Bike bekommen das ich mir bestellt habe.

Man muss zwar noch einiges machen aber das bekomme ich schon irgendwie zum Laufen am besten bis zum Wochenende dann könnte man sich ja mal wieder in Stgt treffen.

MFG Julian


----------



## Nicolai_90 (19. November 2007)

so, dann geb ich auch mal für alle bescheid: bin die nächsten 2 wochenenden nicht da, d.h. rechnet frühstens wieder mit mir in 3 wochen. derweil euch viel spass beim fahrn. hals und nabenbruch


----------



## Schreiner91 (22. November 2007)

So da ich nun mein Bike habe und hoffe das morgen
die restlichen Teile ankommen, wollen sich der Heiko und ich
uns am Sonntag treffen.
Er hilft mir dann den Rest voll zu montieren.

Vielleicht kommen ja noch mehr ich denk mal Uni/Vaihingen aber das macht besser ihr aus genauso wie die Uhrzeit.

Würde mich freuen wenn paar kommen.

MFG

Julian


----------



## NOS-Trial (24. November 2007)

also...

Location: Uni Hauptbahnhof

Uhrzeit: 13Uhr

wir beide Treffen uns IM Hauptbahnhof unten an den S-Bahn Gleisen und werden dann kurz nach 13Uhr an der Uni eintrudeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbandit (24. November 2007)

Wir kommen morgen auch mal vorbei.

Vor lauter Hektik dachten wir das ist heute und
haben dann zufällig Olaf dort getroffen.

@Olaf vielen Dank für die praktische und mentale Hilfe 

Hoffentlich ist das Wetter morgen einigermaßen!


----------



## ph1L (24. November 2007)

Werde morgen wohl auch mit dabei sein *freu*


----------



## NOS-Trial (24. November 2007)

dann wird das ja morgen ein richtig schönes ding

ein paar Sternchen von Wiesloch werden evtl. auch einfliegen...


----------



## Nicolai_90 (2. Dezember 2007)

ich bin ab heut mittag ca. 3 uhr an der uni stgt. bin mit kumpels dort, die street-technisch gut was drauf ham; in wie fern die mim trial klar kommen weiß ich ned, aber der eine oder andere kommt glaub auch mim trial statt seinem dirt/streetbike. ca. 6 leute sinds schon, wenn von euch noch jemand bock hat, würds uns freuen, dann könnten wir mal wieder ne session mit en paar mehr bikern machen. ziemlich sicher bleiben wir dann nicht die ganze zeit uni, aber da kann man sich ja absprechen. also vlt. bis später ;-)
greeZz Jannick


----------



## Nicolai_90 (2. Dezember 2007)

Leute? was isn los mit euch? scheint fast so, als hätte kaum noch jemand interesse dran...
naja war heute eh nicht lange, da des kugellager in der vorderen nabe ohne irgend ne einwirkung (kp wie genau... kam ganz plötzlich) kaputt gegangen is. von jetzt auch nachher hats eben geknarrt und des vorderrad läuft au nemme richtig. muss ich jetzt erst mal richten lassen... kennt sich von euch jemand damit aus? sag ja nicht, dass es ganz unbezahlt bleibt ;-) Serjo vlt? dass du mir die felge flexen kannst, hast mir ja schon angeboten...
gruß Jannick


----------



## blackbandit (2. Dezember 2007)

Nicolai_90 schrieb:


> Leute? was isn los mit euch? scheint fast so, als hätte kaum noch jemand interesse dran...
> naja war heute eh nicht lange, da des kugellager in der vorderen nabe ohne irgend ne einwirkung (kp wie genau... kam ganz plötzlich) kaputt gegangen is. von jetzt auch nachher hats eben geknarrt und des vorderrad läuft au nemme richtig. muss ich jetzt erst mal richten lassen...
> gruß Jannick


Hi Yannick,

um 16:00 Uhr war keiner mehr da, mir scho ...
Leider wirds einfach zu schnell dunkel ...

Ciao
Steffen


----------



## Nicolai_90 (4. Dezember 2007)

stimmt, sagte ja, wir wechseln den platz... ham dann zwischenzeitlich auch noch jemand von der bahn abgeholt... aber geändert hätts auch am selben platz nix, schon wenige minuten nach 16 uhr war die nabe hinüber... 16:20 war ich bereits wieder in der bahn nach hause :-( sry, das nächste mal klappts bestimmt. wenn wir nummern austauschen, können wir uns auch am platz des nächste mal nich verpassen... meine is 01759915666. serjo hat bereits meine räder, hoffe er bekommts hin, dann kanns vlt. schon bald wieder los gehn... wobei muss dazu sagen: hab eig gar nemme groß zeit zum fahren, nehm mir die zeit blos, was ich nicht sollte :-(
gruß Jannick


----------



## ringo667 (16. Dezember 2007)

Gibt es vor Weihnachten noch mal dir Möglichkeit ne Runde ztu drehen?

Nächste Woche Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## cellgadis (16. Dezember 2007)

also ich wär nächstes WE am So. am Start ( 23.12.07 )
Wie siehts bei allen anderen aus?Reißt euch alle mal am Riemen, so das wir noch mal ne fette Session in Stuttgart machen können!!

Also bis Sonntag


----------



## NOS-Trial (16. Dezember 2007)

cellgadis schrieb:


> also ich wär nächstes WE am So. am Start ( 23.12.07 )
> Wie siehts bei allen anderen aus?Reißt euch alle mal am Riemen, so das wir noch mal ne fette Session in Stuttgart machen können!!
> 
> Also bis Sonntag



also ich wäre dabei!

wäre dann für Uni Hauptbahnhof Beginn so 13Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbandit (16. Dezember 2007)

ringo667 schrieb:


> Gibt es vor Weihnachten noch mal dir Möglichkeit ne Runde ztu drehen?
> 
> Nächste Woche Samstag oder Sonntag?



Klaro! Da sich keiner gemeldet hat gehe ich jetzt hier fahren.
Aber wenn's Wetter einigermaßen paßt dann kommen wir
nächste Woche. Was ist mit HTRO - der wollte doch auch
sein neues Bike ausführen - oder ist das aus Leichtbau-Zucker  

Ciao 
Steffen


----------



## htro (16. Dezember 2007)

blackbandit schrieb:


> Klaro! Da sich keiner gemeldet hat gehe ich jetzt hier fahren.
> Aber wenn's Wetter einigermaßen paßt dann kommen wir
> nächste Woche. Was ist mit HTRO - der wollte doch auch
> sein neues Bike ausführen - oder ist das aus Leichtbau-Zucker
> ...



......solang nur das Bike aus Zucker ist  
Kann nächstes WE nur am Samstag.
Sonntag ist bei uns Training im Verein.
Wenn sich also noch jemand finden würde der Samstags kann....

htro


----------



## blackbandit (16. Dezember 2007)

htro schrieb:


> ......solang nur das Bike aus Zucker ist
> Kann nächstes WE nur am Samstag.
> Sonntag ist bei uns Training im Verein.
> Wenn sich also noch jemand finden würde der Samstags kann....
> ...


Samstag ist auch ok - wann 14:00 Uhr ?
Dann können wir Sonntags vielleicht noch mal die Moppeds 
anwerfen - das wäre auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## NOS-Trial (16. Dezember 2007)

blackbandit schrieb:


> Samstag ist auch ok - wann 14:00 Uhr ?
> Dann können wir Sonntags vielleicht noch mal die Moppeds
> anwerfen - das wäre auch nicht schlecht.



Samstag wäre bei mir auch ok...


----------



## htro (18. Dezember 2007)

....also dann Samstag, Uni Stadtmitte. 
Tobi, Christoph und ich werden schon gegen 13.00 Uhr da sein.

htro


----------



## blackbandit (18. Dezember 2007)

htro schrieb:


> ....also dann Samstag, Uni Stadtmitte.
> Tobi, Christoph und ich werden schon gegen 13.00 Uhr da sein.
> 
> htro



Schaun wir mal  - kommt darauf an, ob es noch Weihnachtsgeschenke 
braucht oder nicht 

Ansonsten 14:00 Uhr - wir halten ja eh nicht so lange aus ...


----------



## C00L_MAN (18. Dezember 2007)

so, Samstag ist bei mir nicht ganz ok, ich bin ab 12 bis 14,30 im Unipark.
Am Sonntag habe ich ganzen Tag frei!


----------



## NOS-Trial (19. Dezember 2007)

also ich werd dann am Samstag da sein...

dann halt ich mal fest:

Uni Hauptbahnhof - (wir sind ab 13 Uhr da)


hoffe es kommen nochmal n paar


----------



## ringo667 (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich werde vorraussichtlich auch aufkreuzen, obwohl ich die Uni eigentlich nicht mehr sehen kann.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolai_90 (21. Dezember 2007)

wenn nix dazwischen kommt, komm ich morgen auch.
wenn ich nachher nicht alleine in stgt steh, würd ich auch heute schon für ne runde kommen. is jemand dabei?

hat von euch jemand zufällig werkzeug zum schaltauge zentrieren? weiß leider nicht genau, wie das werkzeug aussieht, aber wenns nich all zu groß oder umständlich wär, könnte das dann jemand mitbringen?

naja dann bis moin, oder wenn sich noch jemand meldet bis nachher

mfg Jannick


----------



## Nicolai_90 (22. Dezember 2007)

also klappt alles, bin gegen 14 uhr ca. da


----------



## NOS-Trial (12. Januar 2008)

mal wieder Stuttgart...

Dominik und sind morgen (So) ab ca. 13Uhr im Uni-Park (Hauptbahnhof)

...hoffentlich nicht alleine


----------



## Trialerdomi (12. Januar 2008)

Hehe, jop ab 13 Uhr bin ich (also Dominik) auch da...

Wer kommt noch!?

Dome


----------



## Nicolai_90 (12. Januar 2008)

kann die nächsten wochen leider nicht, is grad wieder ziemlich stressig bei mir...
viel spass!


----------



## Trialerdomi (23. Januar 2008)

Wie schauts aus bei Euch...?
Ich hätte am Sonntag 27.01.2008 vor nach Stuttgart zu gehn - wer kommt alles???
13 Uhr Unipark?

Bis denn denn!

Dome


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (23. Januar 2008)

Trialerdomi schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus bei Euch...?
> Ich hätte am Sonntag 27.01.2008 vor nach Stuttgart zu gehn - wer kommt alles???
> 13 Uhr Unipark?
> 
> ...



leider ich nich;(

werde aber denk ich sicher nächsten Samstag oder Sonntag da sein - oder auch mal unter der Woche (Ferien  )


----------



## C00L_MAN (23. Januar 2008)

ich komme


----------



## ph1L (27. Januar 2008)

Morgen.
Wer kommt nun heute alles nach Stuttgart?


----------



## NOS-Trial (7. Februar 2008)

am Sonntag ne Runde durch Stuttgart rollen?

Treffpunkt Uni Hauptbahnhof 13Uhr!?!


----------



## Schreiner91 (9. Februar 2008)

Hi also ich wäre morgen dabei aber wo genau treffen wir uns dann?


----------



## NOS-Trial (9. Februar 2008)

Schreiner91 schrieb:


> Hi also ich wäre morgen dabei aber wo genau treffen wir uns dann?



hier...am Brunnen

jedoch verschieben wir evtl. die Session nach Herrenberg (Endstation S-Bahn der S1)
sobald es etwas neues gibt melde ich mich


----------



## NOS-Trial (9. Februar 2008)

Session ist nun "leider" nach Herrenberg verlegt...

Falls du eh mit der S-Bahn o.ä. unterwegs bist, kannst gerne vorbeischauen.

Einfach S1 bis Herrenberg fahren und mir vorher bescheid sagen - dann hol ich dich vom Bahnhof ab
(am besten mit der S-Bahn um 11:05 oder 11:35 in Stuttgart am Haupt-Bahnhof)

0176 27476866


----------



## Schreiner91 (9. Februar 2008)

Ok, dann komm ich nich war eh so ein hin und her was ich morgen machen werde naja euch viel spaß und super wetter


----------



## NOS-Trial (21. Februar 2008)

am Sonntag (24.02.08) anlässlich des schönen Wetters ne Runde durch Stuttgart rollen?

Uni Hauptbahnhof - 13Uhr!?!


----------



## ringo667 (23. Februar 2008)

Ich wäre dabei, 

wäre aber auch für eine Session in Sulz oder Tübingen zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (23. Februar 2008)

Wie oft fahrt ihr denn so? Bald fahr ich wieder und wuerde auch hin und wieder mal zu ner Session auftauchen...

Und wie viele seit ihr?


----------



## NOS-Trial (23. Februar 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Wie oft fahrt ihr denn so? Bald fahr ich wieder und wuerde auch hin und wieder mal zu ner Session auftauchen...
> 
> Und wie viele seit ihr?



getrennt fahren wir oft ein Paar in Sulz ein paar direkt in Stuttgart ein paar in Tübingen...

wenn alle da wären, kommen wir bestimmt auf 12 Leute (was in letzter Zeit leider selten der Fall war)

aber wenn du hier auftauchst wird bestimmt ne Session starten


----------



## Trialerdomi (23. Februar 2008)

Hi,
ich werd au am Start sein - morgen 13 Uhr Unipark. 

Aufruf an an die anderen:
Überlegt net lang - schwingt euch auf die Räder und los gehts
Also ich hoffe es werden noch en paar mehr...

Bis denn denn

Dome


----------



## ringo667 (23. Februar 2008)

Bin dann halt auch um 13:00 "wieder mal" am Unipark


----------



## NOS-Trial (16. März 2008)

wer wäre nächsten Montag (24.03.08) bei einer "Oster-Session" dabei?


----------



## htro (17. März 2008)

....wenn's Wetter passt: Tobi, Christoph und ich.

Wo? Uni Park Stadtmitte, Vaihingen oder mal was neues?


----------



## NOS-Trial (17. März 2008)

htro schrieb:


> ....wenn's Wetter passt: Tobi, Christoph und ich.
> 
> Wo? Uni Park Stadtmitte, Vaihingen oder mal was neues?



wenns Wetter richtig gut wäre... hätte ich richtig lust auf Birkenkopf

hätte aber auch nix gegen Uni


----------



## BLUBB_83 (17. März 2008)

ich würde auch mal vorbei schauen.wenn anfänger geduldet sind 
ihr müsstest nur posten um wieviel uhr und wo ihr euch trefft.
würde mich freuen


----------



## cellgadis (17. März 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> wenns Wetter richtig gut wäre... hätte ich richtig lust auf Birkenkopf
> 
> hätte aber auch nix gegen Uni



jajajajajajajaja Birkenkopf, dann bin ich auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopmonkey (17. März 2008)

also ich wär auchma wieder dabei. Kommt irgendjemand evtl motorisiert in der city oder in Bahnhaltestellennähe vorbei?


----------



## NOS-Trial (17. März 2008)

sind zur Not ca. 1,5km bis zum Fuß des Berges... von der S-Bahn ->Schwabstraße

wäre beim Trip von der S-Bahn zum Birkenkopf auch dabei


----------



## NOS-Trial (17. März 2008)

als "kleinen Appetit-Happen" für alle die den Birkenkopf nich kennen oder noch am überlegen sind ob sie kommen sollen...

einmal Bilder

und noch ein Video


----------



## ringo667 (17. März 2008)

Ist ja witzig, ich wusste garnicht, dass das album und das Video noch online ist, war echt witzig der Tag und schon wieder fast 3 Jahre her....

Vermutlich kann ich am Ostermontag nicht kommen da wir zu besuch sind.
Schaumer mal..


Ich hab dann wieder Zeit wenn alle an der Uni fahren wollen....


----------



## htro (18. März 2008)

hopmonkey schrieb:


> also ich wär auchma wieder dabei. Kommt irgendjemand evtl motorisiert in der city oder in Bahnhaltestellennähe vorbei?



....schreib mir am Besten mal eine Mail mit deiner Tel/Handy-Nr.
Ich würde dich dann von der nächsten von dir aus erreichbaren Haltestelle abholen. Aber wie gesagt, das Wetter muss stimmen...


----------



## Schreiner91 (19. März 2008)

Hey der Birkenkopf sieht für Anfänger nich so gut aus  

oder täusch ich mich da?

Sonst wär ich vllt auch dabei

mfg

juli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (19. März 2008)

Es gibt da auch Haufenweise kleine Sachen, der weg dort hin lohnt sich auch für Dich!


----------



## BLUBB_83 (19. März 2008)

das ist gut dann bin ich nicht alleine bei den anfängern dann habe ich ja schon jemanden mit dem ich dann fahren kann.wisst ihr schon eine ungefähre zeit?


----------



## Nicolai_90 (20. März 2008)

keine angst blubb, ich gehör auch zu den anfängern... mich ham die jungs auch voll nett aufgenommen, auch wenn sie im forum nich grad gesprächig sind ;-P
des video und die bilder sind echt stark, würde da auch mal gern mitkommen, aber leider bin ich die kommende woche wieder skifahren...
aber sagt ruhig bescheid, wenn ihr die daraufkommenden wochen mal geht, wär echt mal wieder gern dabei... vorallem muss ich was dafür tun, dass ich nicht wieder komplett ins downhillfieber verfalle, nun hab ich wieder die wahl, was ich in stgt fahr ;-)
bis denne und euch viel spass aufm birkenkopf, hals und felgenbruch ;-)


----------



## NOS-Trial (20. März 2008)

ich denke mal so ganz grob 13 Uhr Treffzeit (von mir aus könnten wir auch schon 12Uhr machen)

Treffpunkt oben oder unten am Parkplatz?

hier mal noch

Wetter 1

Wetter 2

Wetter 3


----------



## Schreiner91 (20. März 2008)

Naja das Wetter sieht ja nich so doll aus 

Aber wenn wir uns trotzdem treffen wüsste ich gern die Zeit wann ich an der Schwabstraße sein soll

MFG

Juli


----------



## Markustrial (20. März 2008)

Hallöle,

wäre auch dabei. Kann mir einer mal genau sagen (link googlemaps) wo der Birkenkopf genau ist? Würde motorisiert kommen.


----------



## NOS-Trial (20. März 2008)

.


----------



## NOS-Trial (20. März 2008)

Schreiner91 schrieb:


> Naja das Wetter sieht ja nich so doll aus
> 
> Aber wenn wir uns trotzdem treffen wüsste ich gern die Zeit wann ich an der Schwabstraße sein soll
> 
> ...



wenn der Treffpunkt 13Uhr bleibt... wäre ich ca. um 12.20Uhr am Bahnhof Schwabstraße (entweder wir kommen mit einem mobilisierten Trialer zum Birkenkopf... oder wir radeln halt so hin)


----------



## Schreiner91 (20. März 2008)

also ich könnte auch genau um 12:20Uhr an der Schwabstraße sein mit der S3 würde ich dann kommen


----------



## NOS-Trial (20. März 2008)

Schreiner91 schrieb:


> also ich könnte auch genau um 12:20Uhr an der Schwabstraße sein mit der S3 würde ich dann kommen



werde mit der S1 kommen... werden uns dann denke ich finden

hoffentlich wird das Wetter nochn bisschen beseser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cellgadis (21. März 2008)

Hey letzte Woche hat mein Kumpel und ich ein kleines Video zusammen gedreht.Schauts euch mal an. Wenn alles klappt kommt er am Montag mit dann werdet ihr auch in unserem neuen Video zu sehen sein. Also zieht euch hübsch an

http://www.rowdie.org/hp/projekte_trial.html


----------



## NOS-Trial (21. März 2008)

so... zuerstmal das Wetter 

könnte schlimmer sein 


wie schon gesagt Schreiner (und hopmonkey) und ich (evtl. nochmal 2 aus Sulz) sind um ca. 12.20 Uhr an der S-Bahn Schwabstraße...

wenn sich noch jemand mit Uhrzeit meldet - warten wir auf den natürlich auch

und dann gemeinsam ab zum Birkenkopf... wäre denk ich sehr umständlich die 5 Leute auch noch in ein Auto zu verfrachten

sollte das Wetter sichs doch nochmal anders überlegen, müssen wir die ganze Sache halt nochmal überdenken


----------



## Schreiner91 (22. März 2008)

Hey muss leider absagen so gern ich auch mitgegangen wäre aber wir bekommen am montag besuch und da muss und will ich daheim bleiben.

vielleicht können wir ja nächstes wochenende nochmal fahren würd mich tierisch freuen

euch viel spaß auf dem birkenkopf

mfg schreiner


----------



## NOS-Trial (22. März 2008)

so kleine Änderung...

Termin und Zeit bleibt Mo, 13Uhr oben aufm Birkenkopf...

jedoch würde htro 1mal extra fahren und 4 Leute von der S-Bahn Universität mitnehmen (nicht Schwabstraße)

wären dann bisjetzt...
Blubb
Nicolai
Nos-Trial

am besten wäre es, wenn die 4 Leute, um 12.30Uhr am Parkplatz von der Uni wären... 

googlemaps...
(@htro ich hoffe es ist nich der falsche Parkplatz - falls doch meldest dich )


----------



## cellgadis (22. März 2008)

Hey Jungens war heute schon mal vorab oben auf dem Birkenkopf und wenn´s Wetter so wird wie heut steht der Session nichts im Wege.Bis dann


----------



## NOS-Trial (23. März 2008)

so... Wetter ist "gut"...

Blubb und ich sind um 12.15 an der Uni-Vaihingen (unten) und gehn dann zusammen zum Parkplatz (oben genannt)

hier mal noch meine Handynummer... 0176 27476866


----------



## htro (23. März 2008)

.....alles klar.
Bin dann auch um 12:15 in Vaihingen. 
Fahre dann evtl. zwei mal zum Birkenkopf.

@ Hopmonkey: Kommst du jetzt auch?


----------



## hopmonkey (23. März 2008)

htro schrieb:


> .....alles klar.
> Bin dann auch um 12:15 in Vaihingen.
> Fahre dann evtl. zwei mal zum Birkenkopf.
> 
> @ Hopmonkey: Kommst du jetzt auch?



Hallo Leute, hallo Horst,

 bei mir wirds leider doch nichts morgen, muß in der alten Wohnung noch zuviel machen, was nich mehr warten kann. Wünsche allen viel Spaß und dasses Wetter hält.

Bis zum nächsten mal....


----------



## cellgadis (24. März 2008)

Na habt ihr alle Eure Tellerchen aufgegssen. Das Wetter is ja Super!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snaker_maik (24. März 2008)

moin zusammen,

bin auch dabei.


----------



## ph1L (24. März 2008)

Bis nacher!


----------



## Schreiner91 (29. März 2008)

Hey Jungs is vllt n bisschen spät aber wie wärs treff mer uns morgen in stgt?

Gruß Schreiner


----------



## Schreiner91 (29. März 2008)

Also da keiner geantwortet hat weils auch sehr knapp war gehen stephan und ich morgen um 14uhr in fellbach an der schwabenlandhalle fahren wenn noch jemand kommen will sagt bescheid wir warten dann dort ich schau morgen nochmal ins forum und wenns nich klappt schreib ich des um 12uhr rein weil es ist nur zu 99% sicher

mfg juli


----------



## Schreiner91 (30. März 2008)

Also wir sind ab 14Uhr in Fellbach falls noch jemand Lust hat zu kommen


----------



## Rowdie (30. März 2008)

die Bilder vom 24.3.2008 (Birkenkopf) sind online ->klick mich

sollte sich dort jemand wiedererkennen, der sein Bild nicht im Web haben will, bitte ne mail an mich!
ansonsten viel spaß!

gruß rowdie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (30. März 2008)

Ich wuerde in so 2 Wochen auch mal 'n Tag vorbei kommen, wegen mir auch wann anders.. sagt halt mal an wann ihr Lust haettet..

martin


----------



## NOS-Trial (31. März 2008)

danke für die guten Bilder...

@Isah 
jo in 2Wochen wäre gut (12./13.)... in 3 Wochen wären evtl. einige beim Wettkampf in Hornberg (SDM)


----------



## NOS-Trial (7. April 2008)

noch einmal ne große Stuttgart-Session vor Hornberg!?!


----------



## isah (7. April 2008)

Ich hab'n Schnupfen, wenn ich fit bin komm ich aber gerne.


----------



## Cubus (9. April 2008)

Bin dabei diese Woche.
Sa oder So?


----------



## Cubus (12. April 2008)

Fahre heute ab 13Uhr Unipark Stadtmitte.
S Wetter is hammer...

- mittlerweile nich mehr so -


----------



## NOS-Trial (12. April 2008)

bei mir wird's heut leider nichts...

werde aber morgen ab ca. 13Uhr im Unipark sein


----------



## Bernd88 (12. April 2008)

Also ich komme morgen, wenn mein Rücken nicht schlapp macht. Maik kommt wahrscheinlich auch und Simon hätte auch Lust.

Meinst du mit Unipark in der Stadt oder Vaihingen?


----------



## NOS-Trial (12. April 2008)

Bernd88 schrieb:


> Also ich komme morgen, wenn mein Rücken nicht schlapp macht. Maik kommt wahrscheinlich auch und Simon hätte auch Lust.
> 
> Meinst du mit Unipark in der Stadt oder Vaihingen?



Stadt...

hoffentlich hat der Brunnen noch kein Wasser


----------



## C00L_MAN (12. April 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> Stadt...
> 
> hoffentlich hat der Brunnen noch kein Wasser



jaa, der Brunnen ist immer noch leer  
ich bin morgen auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snaker_maik (13. April 2008)

hi Zusammem,

bei mir wird heute leider nichts mit Stuttgart. Bei der gestrigen Session mit Simon und Bernd in BB habe ich mir irgendwie meine Leiste angeknackst. Bin nicht sicher ob ich gescheit fahren kann. Vielleicht schließe ich mich Horst an und versuche in weinig in Sulz zu fahren.

Euch viel Spaß,
Maik


----------



## ringo667 (25. April 2008)

Hi, hat wer Lust morgen Nachmittag auf dem Birkenkopf zu fahren?


----------



## ringo667 (26. April 2008)

Hat keiner Zeit??

Schade, dreh ich halt alleine ne Runde durch Canstatt


----------



## cellgadis (26. April 2008)

habs grad erst gesehen. Hätte schon zeit aber hab mir letzte woche mein Handgelenk geschreddert und is immer noch nicht gut und dann so ein Wetter . Na dann viel Spaß in Canstatt.


----------



## Cubus (26. April 2008)

Hey, wer hat morgen Bock zu fahren?


----------



## ringo667 (26. April 2008)

ich, aber leider keine Zeit...


----------



## Schreiner91 (8. Mai 2008)

Hey wollt mal wieder fragen wer Lust hat zu fahren???
Und wanns euch passen würde.
Des Wetter is ja herrlich.

Gruß Schreiner


----------



## Cubus (9. Mai 2008)

Ich fahre auf jeden Fall am SA/SO.
Dachte an Birkenkopf oder Uni-Vaiingen!

Wer hat noch Bock/Zeit?

MFG


----------



## Schreiner91 (9. Mai 2008)

Also am Sa hab ich vllt Zeit weiß aber noch nicht genau, aber eig will ich nicht unbedingt auf den birkenkopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubus (10. Mai 2008)

Na dann Uni -Vaiingen!?
Oder halt Stadt-Mitte n bisl rumrollen.


----------



## Schreiner91 (10. Mai 2008)

Also ich wär dabei Stadtmitte bisschen rum rollen.

Sagst halt noch die Uhrzeit ich wäre frühstens um 11:27Uhr Stadtmitte

MFG

Schreiner


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. Mai 2008)

wäre auch dabei... 12Uhr Uni-Park Stadtmitte ?

wobei bei dem Wetter müssen wir auch mal unbedingt noch aufn Birkenkopf


----------



## Schreiner91 (10. Mai 2008)

Jo ok dann mach mer 12 Uhr Stadtmitte am besten unten weil ich weiß nich wohin ich muss^^

aber für birkenkopf bin ich nich so weil bin halt noch anfänger und da is dann doch eher für fortgeschrittene


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. Mai 2008)

Schreiner91 schrieb:


> Jo ok dann mach mer 12 Uhr Stadtmitte am besten unten weil ich weiß nich wohin ich muss^^
> 
> aber für birkenkopf bin ich nich so weil bin halt noch anfänger und da is dann doch eher für fortgeschrittene



ich komme mit der S1... 11:55Uhr, ich warte dann unten


----------



## Schreiner91 (10. Mai 2008)

Ich um 11.57Uhr mit der S2 ich denk wir hören oder sehen uns dann  

bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snaker_maik (10. Mai 2008)

na da schließe ich mich doch mit an. 
Ich komme aber direkt zur UNI.

bis gleich


----------



## Schreiner91 (16. Mai 2008)

Hey wie schauts aus fahr mer am Sonntag wieder?

Wenn ja wo und wann? Oder wenn jemand Lust hat können mer auch gleich morgen gehen ich schau um 10:30Uhr nochmal ins Forum falls jemand morgen Lust hat.

MFG

Julian


----------



## Cubus (17. Mai 2008)

Ich würde morgen (Sonnabend) ne runde mitfahren.
Ab ca. 13Uhr Uni-Mitte.
mfg


----------



## snaker_maik (17. Mai 2008)

Hi zusammen,

bei mir passt heute (Samstag) auch besser, aber wie wäre es denn mal mit UNI Vaihingen? So gegen 13 Uhr?

Schreiner: Ich denke da gibt es auch gute Höhen an denen du üben kannst.

Maik


----------



## Schreiner91 (17. Mai 2008)

Ja also von mir aus wir können ja auch zu zweit fahren wenn keiner mehr will. Meine Bahn würde 12.55Uhr an der Uni ankommen.

MFG

Julian


----------



## Cubus (22. Mai 2008)

Hey Leute,
wie siehts am Wochenende aus mit trialn?


----------



## Nicolai_90 (22. Mai 2008)

ich wäre evtl. am sa mit dabei, muss aber schauen, wie ichs mach, weil ich schon wieder relativ früh heimzus muss..., sonntag geht bei mir nicht.
wäre echt mal wieder gern dabei. birkenkopf würde mich auch mal interessieren... also gebt bescheid, wer noch alles kommt. bis dann
mfg


----------



## ringo667 (22. Mai 2008)

Birkenkopf am Samstag käme mir sehr gelegen.
Wer kommt noch?

Gregor??


----------



## Cubus (24. Mai 2008)

Ich wäre auch dabei. Samstag, ab 13 Uhr, Birkenkopf!?


----------



## ringo667 (24. Mai 2008)

13:00 langt mir nicht ganz, komme so gegen 15:00 bis 15:30

Bringe noch den Gregor mit.

Hat sonst keiner Lust?

Schreiner?  Kannst auch mitfahren, hab noch Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubus (24. Mai 2008)

Schade, wollte auch kommen - mein Magen wollte aber nicht...
Hoffe es war lustig bei euch.


----------



## Nicolai_90 (25. Mai 2008)

leute, leute, auf euch ist ja mal verlass... 
zwar hab ich den weg nach mehrmaligem fragen relativ schnell gefunden, aber bewältigen musste ich ihn trotzdem bis zum gipfel (währenddessen wurde mir wieder bewusst, warum ich derzeit downhill bevorzuge...). oben angekommen steh ich dann vor, für mich, viel zu schwerem gelände und kein einziger von euch is da... euch aufm handy zu erreichen is eh katastrophe, davon mal abgesehen... wollten ausser olaf nicht noch en paar mehr kommen?!   das nächste mal schlag ich glaub wieder uni stgt vor 
mal was anderes: liegen aufm birkenkopf immer so viel glasscherben? nach dem 12. loch in 2 wochen nimmt einem sowas dann noch die restliche freude am trialen... wobei ja uni stgt kein bisschen besser war 

mensch leuz, da startet man einen versuch, sich vom downhillfieber zu trennen, damit man sich von euch nix anhörn muss und dann sowas  

hoffentlich gibts mal wieder ne geglückte session...

bis dahin mfg Jannick


----------



## hopmonkey (26. Mai 2008)

also der chris und ich waren von ca 15.30 bis 18.00 oben, sonst aber keiner.  (...)
Die glasscherbenproblematik variiert . was hastn für reifen drauf?
Uni kamma auch ma wieder machen, bei aber eher am wochenende oder abends ab halb 7 unterder woche...

Alles kein grund wieder downhill zu fahren


----------



## Nicolai_90 (26. Mai 2008)

stimmt, die löcher hab ich auch im dh-rad  
auf meim trial hab ich die maxxis dh drauf und auf meim dh-bike die schwalbe fat albert.
wieso fragst? glaubst mit den passenden reifen hast überhaupt ne chance? hast mal gesehen, wieviel glastrümmer an der uni liegen? ich glaub da bringen die besten reifen nix...
15:30 war leider 2 stunden zu spät... wären die ansprüche an des können dort en bissl geringer, hätt ich vorgeschlagen, ich versuchs mal mit trialen in der zeit, aber wie gesagt, ist das nicht ganz mein gelände... und ob ihr dann nach 2 stunden noch gekommen wärt, war ja auch nicht sicher... und die pralle hitze war ja auch mal eklig, ich will gar nicht wissen, wie der sommer wird... und... naja ich hör ja schon auf zu meckern  an dem tag war ich eh ned fit...
unter der woche abends is bei mir stgt unmöglich, am wochenende gern mal wieder, wenn ich zeit hab.


----------



## ringo667 (26. Mai 2008)

Nicolai_90 schrieb:


> wären die ansprüche an des können dort en bissl geringer, hätt ich vorgeschlagen, ich versuchs mal mit trialen in der zeit, aber wie gesagt, ist das nicht ganz mein gelände.



Man hat auch genügend einfache Sachen da oben. Musst nur schauen,  aber klar wenn man alleine ist und die Sonne brennt macht es auch keinen Spass. 
Man kann da halt optimal für Wettkampf trainieren weil alles so verkanntet ist und hat auch noch ein paar Rechtwinklige Sachen mit guter Asphalt Anfahrt.

Wir waren übrigens auch im Wald bei den Baumstämmen die auf dem Weg nach oben am Wegrand liegen, die machen noch viel mehr Laune.


----------



## isah (26. Mai 2008)

fahrt ihr Samstag? Wenn ja, wo?

martin


----------



## NOS-Trial (26. Mai 2008)

isah schrieb:


> fahrt ihr Samstag? Wenn ja, wo?
> 
> martin



mmh wenn das Wetter so bleibt auf jeden fall...

an die Stuttgarter... Uni Vaihingen, Hauptbahnhof, Birkenkopf?

mir wär es eigenlich egal...


@Isah: wenn du besondere wünsche hast ->

Uni Vaihingen (von 10-180cm alles dabei, allerdings nich soviel weiterfahr möglichkeiten)

Hauptbahnhof (Treppen, Brunnen, Mauern von 30-140cm)

Birkenkopf (Natur)


----------



## isah (26. Mai 2008)

lol Danke fuer die Zentimeter Angaben 

Mir ist Stadt lieber, auch wenn ich Natur fahren sollte. Hoehen sind mir relativ egal, ich dachte mehr an so ne ruhige Runde, warm wirds ja auch werden. Ich koennte so 11-12 Uhr am Hbf sein, zur Uni muesste mir jemand ne Wegbeschreibung geben.

Am liebsten irgendwo fahren, wo Schatten ist. Wenn wir das fest machen, kann ich auch noch beim Jan durchrufen - der hat Lust auf ne Session, aber ich weiss nicht ob so kurzfristig. 

martin


----------



## NOS-Trial (26. Mai 2008)

isah schrieb:


> lol Danke fuer die Zentimeter Angaben
> 
> Mir ist Stadt lieber, auch wenn ich Natur fahren sollte. Hoehen sind mir relativ egal, ich dachte mehr an so ne ruhige Runde, warm wirds ja auch werden. Ich koennte so 11-12 Uhr am Hbf sein, zur Uni muesste mir jemand ne Wegbeschreibung geben.
> 
> ...



dann machen wir Uni Hauptbahnhof...

meldest dich sobald du am Hbf bist 0176/27476866, dann laufen wir zur Uni (3min)

ne Session mit Jan wär natürlich doppelt so geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (26. Mai 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Am liebsten irgendwo fahren, wo Schatten ist.



*lol*

der einzige schattige Spot in der Stadt ist der Brunnen bei der Stiftskirche und die Steine hinter der Fressgass, aber da stinkts übel nach  Pommes oder Fisch, je nach Windrichtung 

Ach ja, kann leider nicht am WE...


----------



## Nicolai_90 (27. Mai 2008)

@ringo: joa für sowas hat man eig handys   wo sind denn die baumstämme, damit ich das fürs nächste mal weiß...?


wer ist jan? muss ja ziemlich spassig sein mit dem, muss man den kennen? sry falls mir iwas entgangen is...?


----------



## NOS-Trial (27. Mai 2008)

Nicolai_90 schrieb:


> @ringo: joa für sowas hat man eig handys   wo sind denn die baumstämme, damit ich das fürs nächste mal weiß...?
> 
> 
> wer ist jan? muss ja ziemlich spassig sein mit dem, muss man den kennen? sry falls mir iwas entgangen is...?



Göhrig.... Trialmarkt-Besitzer


----------



## ringo667 (27. Mai 2008)

Nicolai_90 schrieb:


> @ringo: joa für sowas hat man eig handys   wo sind denn die baumstämme, damit ich das fürs nächste mal weiß...?



Hast mich nie nach meiner Nummer gefragt.

Die Baumstämme liegen direkt am Wegrand wenn man nach oben fährt, es ist eigentlich unmöglich diese zu übersehen...


----------



## isah (27. Mai 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> Göhrig.... Trialmarkt-Besitzer



Jan waere Sonntag dabei, wie stehts Sonntag bei euch? Wegen mir koennen wirs verschieben.

martin


----------



## NOS-Trial (27. Mai 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Jan waere Sonntag dabei, wie stehts Sonntag bei euch? Wegen mir koennen wirs verschieben.
> 
> martin



Sonntag ist ok... ich schau mal das ich noch ein paar Leute mitbring...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (27. Mai 2008)

Ok, also Sonntag 12 Uhr Hbf? 

martin


----------



## Nicolai_90 (27. Mai 2008)

trialmarkt-besitzer? was macht der denn in stgt? war der schon öfter dabei?

am wochenende kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht, aber ich versuch natürlich auch zu kommen (bin bis 16:30 in fellbach und weiß auch noch nicht, ob ichs bike mitnehm kann, sodass ich danach noch kommen könnt)

@ringo: die baumstämme hab ich auch gesehn, nur keine trialer darauf... und das gequietsche hab ich auch weit und breit vermisst... naja ist auch egal jetzt. deine nummer hab ich nicht, aber bei olaf und serjo hab ichs probiert? habt ihr vlt. ne neue nr? aber dann könntest du mir deine auch noch geben, meine is: 01759915666
und jetzt die peinlichste frage: wer bist du überhaupt?   sry, aber ich kann dem nick ringo grad echt niemand zuordnen, tut mir leid.


----------



## cellgadis (27. Mai 2008)

ich bin dann am So. auch mal wieder am Start.


----------



## htro (27. Mai 2008)

...finde zwar 12:00 Uhr etwas früh für Sonntag, werde aber trotzdem mit Tobi und Christoph dabei sein.

Horst


----------



## Nicolai_90 (29. Mai 2008)

seid ihr dann überhaupt gegen 17 uhr etwa noch dort oder nicht mehr? wie siehtn des aus abends?


----------



## schmitti (30. Mai 2008)

Wir sind voraussichtlich auch mit drei mann (mein kumpel, Phil und ich) vertreten...

bis sonntag
simon


----------



## isah (30. Mai 2008)

Wetterbericht sagt Regen, ich wuerd sagen wir entscheiden morgen abend? Ich wuerd auch fahren wenn's nass ist, ist mir relativ gleich. Nur hageln und stuermen sollte es nicht.

martin


----------



## Cubus (30. Mai 2008)

isah schrieb:


> ...Ich wuerd auch fahren wenn's nass ist, ist mir relativ gleich. Nur hageln und stuermen sollte es nicht.
> 
> martin



sehe ich genau so.


----------



## NOS-Trial (30. Mai 2008)

da sich nun mal wieder soviel wie fast noch nie für Stuttgart gemeldet haben, bin ich auch bei jedem Wetter da...


----------



## Nicolai_90 (30. Mai 2008)

sonntag? ich weiß nicht, wo ihr geschaut habt, aber bei wetter.de ist das der einzige tag der ganzen folgenden woche, der schön sein soll und das regenrisiko bei nur 7% liegt. naja, abwarten.

wüsste allerdings trotzdem noch gern bescheid, ob ihr vorraussichtlich um ca. 17 uhr noch in stgt sein werdet und wie lange noch? würde wahnsinnig gern noch kommen, wenns bei mir klappt, aber nicht wenn ihr schon alle weg seid...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (30. Mai 2008)

also aus Erfahrung würde ich sagen fahren wir immer 2h an der Uni und dann noch ne Stunde in der Stadt... wenn wir nun ein paar mehr sind vllt jeweils ne Stunde mehr. dann wären wir bei 17Uhr... dürfte denke ich eher schwierig werden.


----------



## Nicolai_90 (30. Mai 2008)

verdammt! bleibt vlt auch jemand länger?
was meinst du denn mit stadt? wo genau?
naja ich versuchs trotzdem, wenn nciht, fahr ich eben noch en bissl allein...


----------



## snaker_maik (31. Mai 2008)

Hi zusammen,

ich werden mich auch anschließen.

Also bis So 12 Uhr Hbf. Stuttgart,
Maik


----------



## NOS-Trial (31. Mai 2008)

Nicolai_90 schrieb:


> was meinst du denn mit stadt? wo genau?


fast überall...
Pyramiden-Brunnen bei der Kirche, Steine beim McDonald, Geländer Innenhof, "riesigen Lüftungs-Gitter-Schacht"


----------



## Nicolai_90 (31. Mai 2008)

puh, wenn ich jetzt blos wüsste, wo das alles ist...

mir wärs recht, wenn mir der eine oder andere noch seine handynummer geben könnte, damit ich bei euch anrufen kann, sollte ich euch nicht finden. wäre das möglich? also schreibt bitte en paar nummern hier rein, möglichst die, die ihr handy morgen auch dabei haben und es gleichzeitig nicht garantiert überhören ;-P  könnt mir ja auch ne pm mit der nummer schreiben. wäre nett, thx.


----------



## NOS-Trial (31. Mai 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> 0176/27476866


.

@Isah... soll man dich/euch vom Hbf abholen? oder kommt ihr direkt zur Uni


----------



## isah (31. Mai 2008)

Wie du Lust hast, wenn du nicht kommst fragen wir uns halt durch.

Meine No. 0172 272 0174

martin


----------



## Nicolai_90 (1. Juni 2008)

ok, thx leuz, ich hoff ich erreich euch auch, sollte ich euch nicht finden...

na dann bis heute mittag

mfg Jannick


----------



## isah (1. Juni 2008)

Jeder Zeit wieder, war super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (1. Juni 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Jeder Zeit wieder, war super



hier die passenden Bilder dazu... (von htro)


Isah's Felge musste ganz schön leiden






























































































und worauf warscheinlich die meisten gewartet haben


----------



## ringo667 (1. Juni 2008)

Hat sicher Spass gemacht, heute.

Schade, wäre gerne dabei gewesen..., vielleicht das nächste mal.


----------



## Nicolai_90 (2. Juni 2008)

fette bilder, ich bereuhs immer mehr, dass ich ned früher kommen konnt... aber der abschluss war auch fett, bin jeder zeit wieder dabei


----------



## Cubus (20. Juni 2008)

Wie siehts aus?
Jemand mit dabei am Wochenende?


----------



## Kadara (20. Juni 2008)

Samstag, oder Sonntag?
Samstag kanns gut passieren, daß ich zu fertig bin, 
aber Sonntag wär ich mit dabei.


----------



## isah (20. Juni 2008)

ich meld mich mal fuer naechstes Wochenende an, falls ich bis dahin was fahrbares habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolai_90 (20. Juni 2008)

ich wäre morgen dabei, sonntag kann ich leider nicht


----------



## cellgadis (20. Juni 2008)

Kadara schrieb:


> Samstag, oder Sonntag?
> Samstag kanns gut passieren, daß ich zu fertig bin,
> aber Sonntag wär ich mit dabei.



Hey Kadara,

na alles klar bei dir? Kann dieses WE leider nicht, fahr in Urlaub das heißt so viel wie das ich die nächsten 3 Wochen nicht kann. Vielleicht klappts ja mal wieder danach, hast ja lange nichts mehr von dir hören lassen.

gruß Jürgen


----------



## Cubus (20. Juni 2008)

Also, ich fahre morgen bestimmt nur eine bis zwei Stunden - so ab 14Uhr.
Sonntag werde ich bestimmt n bissel länger fahren - mal schauen.

Also Samstag, so ab 14 Uhr Uni-Vaiingen oder Stadtmitte?


----------



## Cubus (21. Juni 2008)

Werde heute doch erst gegen 16Uhr fahren - Stadtmitte.
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Bock!?


----------



## Nicolai_90 (21. Juni 2008)

ich komm noch n bissl später... bis dann


----------



## Kadara (21. Juni 2008)

cellgadis schrieb:


> Hey Kadara,
> 
> na alles klar bei dir? Kann dieses WE leider nicht, fahr in Urlaub das heißt so viel wie das ich die nächsten 3 Wochen nicht kann. Vielleicht klappts ja mal wieder danach, hast ja lange nichts mehr von dir hören lassen.
> 
> gruß Jürgen



Ja, mir kam da leider ein wenig "Leben" in den Weg in letzter Zeit. 
Aber geht hier alles langsam wieder geregelte Bahnen und ich erd mich den Sommer auch mal wieder blicken lassen. 

Nur morgen langt mir mein Geldbeutel wohl nimmer bis nach Stuggi rein. 
Da is stark Feierabend grade.


----------



## Cubus (5. Juli 2008)

Fährt wer morgen mit aufm Birkenkopf???
Schatthausen hab ich keinen Bock.
mfg


----------



## hopmonkey (5. Juli 2008)

wann würdstn los.

Hab schon bock, weis aber noch nich wann ich soweit bin; nachmittags halt

grüzi


----------



## Cubus (6. Juli 2008)

so gegen 14Uhr...
können uns ja Stadtmitte (Unipark) treffen und dann zum Birkenkopf fahren.


----------



## hopmonkey (6. Juli 2008)

ok dann bin ich 14uhr im unipark. bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubus (19. Juli 2008)

Fährt noch jemand Trial in Stuttgart?
Vielleicht dieses Wochenende?
@ Sulz: Macht Ihr am Sonntag Training auf eurem Gelände?


----------



## ringo667 (19. Juli 2008)

Ich wollte zum Maik am Sonntag nach Sulz  kommen, vielleicht möchte jemand mitfahren?


----------



## snaker_maik (19. Juli 2008)

Hi Zusammen,

Horst, ich und ... sind am Sonntag ab 14 Uhr in Sulz trialen.

Grüße,
Maik


----------



## Trialerdomi (19. Juli 2008)

Hi @ all, 

is denn morgen (also Sonntag) auch jemand in Stuttgart anzutreffen?
Ich wär da - wer noch?

Greez


----------



## NOS-Trial (19. Juli 2008)

*zwickmühle*

ich wär denk ich auch in Stuttgart dabei (13Uhr Uni Hauptbahnhof?)


----------



## Cubus (19. Juli 2008)

Ich würde auch in Stuttgart fahren, wenn schon mal wieder Leute hier sind.
Hätte mal Bock auf Birkenkopf... aber kann man sich ja dann noch überlegen.
13 Uhr Uni klingt gut.


----------



## Markustrial (20. Juli 2008)

Ich wär ca. 14.00Uhr am Birkenkopf. Wie siehts aus? Kommt hier mit hoch?

Gruß MArkus


----------



## Cubus (20. Juli 2008)

Komm lieber erst mal zur Uni, da wir ja nicht wissen ob wir zum Birkenkopf fahren und wenn doch, noch nicht wissen wann.
mfg


----------



## Schreiner91 (22. Juli 2008)

hey christian
wie siehts aus sollen wir dieses wochenende mal bisschen durch oeffingen und schmiden schaun was es hier so zu fahren gibt? 

bis jetzt denk ich das die schule ins schmiden am besten ist.

mfg 
julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (23. Juli 2008)

Wenn, dann kann ich nur am Samstag, ich meld mich bei dir!


----------



## Schreiner91 (23. Juli 2008)

ok samstag müsste bei mir auch klappen.

genau meldest dich einfach.

mfg

juli


----------



## Trialerdomi (25. Juli 2008)

Hi @ all, 

hat jemand Bock am Sonntag aufn Birkenkopf?
Meldet euch, wer Zeit hat!
...so ab 13 Uhr...!?

Bis denn denn

Dome


----------



## hopmonkey (25. Juli 2008)

ich bin dabei.


----------



## Cubus (26. Juli 2008)

Ich werde auch kommen,
weiß aber noch nicht wie lange ich kann - bin nicht 100% fit...
mfg


----------



## cellgadis (7. September 2008)

So lange nichts mehr von einander gehört, hoffe alle haben fleißig weiter trainiert. War vor ein paar Tagen an der Uni in Vaihingen und was sehen meine Augen da. Der Wirbelsäulenspot oder Kurbelwelle oder was auch immer wurde extra für uns neu renoviert. Schöne 90grad Kannten wohin das Auge blickt. Vielleicht kann man ja in nächster Zeit mal wieder ne Session an Start bringen. Also bis denne

P.S. Vielleicht sind bis dahin die Bauzäune weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (16. September 2008)

ein Trial-Kollege und ich sind am Samstag in Stuttgart... vermutlich Uni Hauptbahnhof.

14Uhr ca... hoffentlich sind wir nich alleine


----------



## iller_tiller (17. September 2008)

ich würd mich anschließen...

fährt rein zufällig jemand über weissach oder eines der käffer im NW um mich mitm auto einzusacken?

wär ein bischen nerfig mit der bimmelbahn.


----------



## isah (17. September 2008)

Würde gerne, ich versuch's auf jeden Fall. Den Mador überzeuge ich vll auch noch..

martin


----------



## cellgadis (18. September 2008)

Kann leider nicht kommen bin heute morgen Papa geworden. freu 

gruß Jürgen


----------



## ringo667 (18. September 2008)

Alles Gute Deinem Kind, Deiner Frau und Dir!!

Gratulation!!


----------



## isah (19. September 2008)

@cellgadis  Gratuliere! 

@NOS Hast du mir (nochmal?) deine Handyno.? Ich würde um 2 zur Uni kommen, stimmt das so?

martin


----------



## NOS-Trial (19. September 2008)

@cellgadis  Gratuliere!  (wird bestimmt ein "kleiner" "großer"  )

@Isah

0176/27476866... 14 Uhr an der Uni (Brunnen)


----------



## iller_tiller (20. September 2008)

wo genau ist denn der brunnen?


----------



## Nicolai_90 (20. September 2008)

hey jürgen, gratuliere, wünsch euch alles gute!
werd vlt auch mal vorbei schaun, aber vorraussichtlich nich mim trial...


----------



## Nicolai_90 (20. September 2008)

brunnen... hm gute frage... also ich habs damals so beschrieben bekommen: "immer den quitschenden bremsgeräuschen nach" und ich habs gefunden^^ wenn du aufm unigelände stgt bist, wirst du uns schon nicht verpassen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (20. September 2008)

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=geschwisterschollstra%C3%9Fe+stuttgart&ie=UTF8&ll=48.78154,9.172948&spn=0.001037,0.002843&t=h&z=19


----------



## Kadara (23. September 2008)

Hey Jürgen,
gratuliere . 
Da wünsch ich euch auch alles gute.
Kannst mir evtl nochmal deinen Nummer zumailen. 
Hab die irgendwie vereiert.

Grüßle
Falko


----------



## Cubus (3. Oktober 2008)

Hey, fährt wer dieses WE in Stuttgart?

:Edit:

Was lese ich denn da?
Hey Jürgen! Papa! Fantastisch!
Auch von mir alles Gute für Dein Kind und Deine Freundin?/Frau? !!!


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. Oktober 2008)

ich würde am Sa oder So irgendwo Richtung Stuttgart fahren... nich unbedingt Uni HauptBahnhof.

am liebsten wäre mir mal was "ganz neues"... ala Leonberg (25min SBahn) oder Ludwigsburg (15min SBahn) oder Esslingen (17min SBahn)... (Zeit jeweils von Stuttgart Hbf aus)


----------



## cellgadis (4. Oktober 2008)

@cubus
Danke.Frau, hab dieses Jahr auch geheiratet.

Hab leider keine Zeit obwohls mich ja schon jucken würde.
Also von Esslingen muß ich euch ganz abraten war dort vor`n paar wochen.
Viel gegurke wenig Spots, Stadt total überfüllt.

gruß Jürgen


----------



## Cubus (4. Oktober 2008)

Sonntag, ab 13 Uhr.
Also, ich würde so 2Stunden UNI-Vaiingen fahren und dann noch auf Birkenkopf schauen.
Also son City-Steine-Mix-Training.

@NOS-Trial:
könnte Dich dann zum Birkenkopf mitm Auto mitnehmen.
Kennst Du denn gute Spots in Leonberg bzw. Ludwigsburg?


----------



## NOS-Trial (4. Oktober 2008)

ok... ich bin dann auch um 13Uhr an der UniVaihingen...

das mit Leonberg/Ludwigsburg wäre nur eine "Erkundungssession"


...soweit ich mich erinnern kann, sind ein paar Spots aus Jan's drittem Video in Ludwigsburg


----------



## htro (4. Oktober 2008)

Chistoph, Malte (...laßt eure Uhren zu Hause) und ich sind auch dabei; zumindest in Vaihingen.

Horst


----------



## snaker_maik (11. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin auch dabei. 13 Uhr Uni-Vaihingen.

Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (11. Oktober 2008)

snaker_maik schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auch dabei. 13 Uhr Uni-Vaihingen.
> 
> Maik



Uni-Hauptbahnhof...


----------



## snaker_maik (12. Oktober 2008)

... ja wie jetzt, 

die ganze Zeit war doch von UNI Vaihingen und dann Birkenkopf die Rede? 

Oder wie ist dein Kommentar zu verstehen, Heiko?

Maik


----------



## isah (12. Oktober 2008)

Nachher ist kein Birkenkopf, kriegen wir ja alle garnicht dahin. Wir treffen uns an der Uni um 1 Uhr, oder eben am Bahnhof, wer nicht hinfindet oder zu spät kommt. Ist alles kein Stress, ich bin um 12:40 am Hbf, um 1 dann an der Uni. Wer nachkommt kann mich gerne anrufen 0172 272 0174 ich geb dann unsere Koordinaten durch.

martin


----------



## snaker_maik (12. Oktober 2008)

... OK, habs mittlerweile auch gerafft, dass ich auf den Thread von letzer Woche geantwortet hatte.

Bis später,
Maik


----------



## iller_tiller (20. Oktober 2008)

Wie war eure erkundungssession gewesen? ich wollte morgen mittag auch nochmal ne runde in den ecken drehen. will sich da jemand anschließen? könnt ihr mir sagen, wo dort die spots in leonberg, vaiingen und so sind?


----------



## iller_tiller (22. Oktober 2008)

hat jemand bock am we in stuttgart bzw umgebung zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubus (23. Oktober 2008)

Also ich wäre am Samstag? / Sonntag? dabei - wenn ich bis dahin fit bin.
Stolpere zur Zeit von einer Erkältung in die nächste.
Scheiß Epedemien....

Die meisten Spots in Stuttgart kenne ich. Wo willst Du fahren? Innenstadt oder Vaiingen?


----------



## iller_tiller (24. Oktober 2008)

puh... du stellst fragen;
ich war am di in leonberg... war sehr gemütlich da; ein paar kleine spots gefunden. vaihingen war ich noch nicht gewesen. könnte man mal probieren.
warst du schon im hafen in stuttgart bei den stahlplatten?
bin ansonsten für alles offen. hauptsache nicht alleine rumgurken.


----------



## cellgadis (24. Oktober 2008)

Hi Olaf und iller tiller,

sven und ich würden am Sonntag nach Stgt. am Hafen fahren gehen wenn ihr bock habt?
Ich würd mal sagen so 13Uhr. 

Wenn`s Wetter mitspielt 

Treffpunkt wär hier : Am Westkai
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sadd...71256,9.250284&spn=0.001131,0.002843&t=h&z=19


----------



## Cubus (24. Oktober 2008)

@ Jürgen
So machen wirs. Hoffe, dass ich dann wieder fit bin.

@iller_tiller
Kommst dann auch am Sonntag?


----------



## iller_tiller (24. Oktober 2008)

bin dabei!

hab zwar mal wieder die üblichen probleme aus meinem kaff raus zu kommen... aber ein weg wird sich schon finden.


----------



## iller_tiller (25. Oktober 2008)

achso, kann mir noch jemand seine nummer hinterlegen, falls was schief geht? heir meine: 0177 630 95 49

mfg
till


----------



## cellgadis (25. Oktober 2008)

0163 3343989

gruß Jürgen


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (25. Oktober 2008)

hallo stuttgart jungs,  ich bin die ganze nächste woche in stuttgart (bzw schorndorf).
würde gern mal ne runde drehen an euren top-spots. ab sonntag kann ich sicher nicht mehr hier rein schauen. es sei den ich find ein wlan netz...
ich habe mir schon ein paar nummern hier heraus geschrieben. aber ihr könnt euch ja vll. auch melden wenn bei euch was ansteht und ihr fahren geht. meine nummer...01724236394
/ der alex.
also vll bis später!


----------



## Seromonti3 (27. Oktober 2008)

Sagt ma leute, wie schnell fahrt ihr, wie lang und vorallem wie extrem??
Würde dann vllt. au ma mitfahren wenn ich dürfte

Dennis


----------



## isah (27. Oktober 2008)

Wenn wir richtig strampeln hohlen wir schon den einen oder anderen Rollator ein, so ist's nicht. 

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (27. Oktober 2008)

Seromonti3 schrieb:


> Sagt ma leute, wie schnell fahrt ihr, wie lang und vorallem wie extrem??
> Würde dann vllt. au ma mitfahren wenn ich dürfte
> 
> Dennis



ich vermute du fährst ca. 20mal so schnell wie wir...

kurzgesagt... Trail nicht = Trial... (Trial -> Mauern hoch hüpfen, HR springen etc.)


----------



## Nicolai_90 (29. Oktober 2008)

schau mal hier, ich glaub das sind eher die, die du suchst:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=310367&page=84


----------



## NOS-Trial (4. November 2008)

wie im X-Mas Thread schon geschrieben... haben ein paar Leute aus Stuttgart und Umgebung vor nach Mainz zur X-Mas Session zufahren (bisher evtl. Isah und Simon)

hab nun gerade mal geschaut zwecks Verbindungen...

das einzigst sinnvolle wÃ¤re, 9:00Uhr in Stuttgart HBF Abfahrt und 11:45 Ankunft am HBF Mainz (1 Umstieg in Karlsruhe)

sind gesamt 35Euro fÃ¼r max.5Personen (+4,50â¬ pro Bike) (diebahn)

das wÃ¤ren im besten Fall 11,50â¬ pro Trialer...

wer interesse hat, ab Stuttgart HBF mitzufahrn, meldet sich einfach hier


----------



## Nicolai_90 (4. November 2008)

wann ist das und was genau geht da so?


----------



## NOS-Trial (4. November 2008)

Nicolai_90 schrieb:


> wann ist das und was genau geht da so?





> Dieses Jahr haben wir den Termin auf Samstag, den 20.12.2008 gelegt.
> Treffpunkt ist 12:00 Uhr am Fort Malakoff.



gehen tut ne Menge... die vermutlich eine der größten Sessions des Jahres, wie jedes Jahr... Trialer aus ganz Deutschland


----------



## Nicolai_90 (4. November 2008)

hm... hört sich gut an, da habe ich bereits ferien...
bis wann müsste ich spätestens bescheid geben, ob ich mit komm?


----------



## tha_joe (4. November 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> ... die vermutlich eine der größten Sessions des Jahres, wie jedes Jahr...



Größer als Stuttgart? No way...


----------



## Cubus (15. November 2008)

Jemand morgen mit dabei?
Birkenkopf oder Vaiingen? So ab 14 Uhr!
mfg


----------



## cellgadis (15. November 2008)

würde gern hab mir aber nen kapselriss zugezogen - 6 wochen kein sport


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubus (15. November 2008)

cellgadis schrieb:


> würde gern hab mir aber nen kapselriss zugezogen - 6 wochen kein sport



Mein Beileid!
Bestimmt der Finger, der Dir schon lange Probleme gemacht hat.
Gute Besserung.


----------



## cellgadis (17. November 2008)

Danke.
Ne bin mim Fuß böse umgegnickt hab glück gehabt das die Bänder noch dran sind.


----------



## NOS-Trial (2. Dezember 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> wie im X-Mas Thread schon geschrieben... haben ein paar Leute aus Stuttgart und Umgebung vor nach Mainz zur X-Mas Session zufahren (bisher evtl. Isah und Simon)
> 
> hab nun gerade mal geschaut zwecks Verbindungen...
> 
> ...


wird solangsam wieder aktuell... 20.Dezember

(leider kommt Isah nich mit.)


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. Dezember 2008)

falls doch noch jemand interesse hat mit dem Zug nach Mainz zu fahrn.... PM bitte spätestens bis 15.12.08


----------



## Nicolai_90 (15. Dezember 2008)

bei mir klappts leider doch nicht (wegen internat un so), sry, wär gern mit. hoffe man sieht sich so bald mal wieder und wünsch euch viel spass.


----------



## Nicolai_90 (7. Februar 2009)

gibts eig immernoch keine pics? :-(
grz Jannick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner91 (19. Februar 2009)

Hey Jungs,
wie siehts aus fährt mal wieder jemand in Stuttgart?
Oder in der Umgebung?
Bin jetzt ewig nicht mehr gefahren und hät jetzt schon mal wieder Bock!

MFG

Julian


----------



## NOS-Trial (20. Februar 2009)

hatte eigentlich vor diese Wochenende aufm Birkenkopf ne Runde zu fahren und kommende Woche an der Uni (Hauptbahnhof). Leider hat es ja aber nun wieder ne ordentliche Ladung Schnee runter... somit wohl noch ne weile ohne Stuttgart, bei 0° aufn Birkenkopf ist leider nich den Aufwand wert...


----------



## Schreiner91 (21. Februar 2009)

ja vllt klappts ja mit nächstes we mit uni


----------



## Cubus (21. Februar 2009)

Hey, Lebenszeichen im Stuttgartthread. 
Also ich fahre morgen mal wieder ne Stunde Innenstadt - so ab 14 Uhr.
Aber auch nur wenns Wetter halbwegs passt. Denn wie Heiko schon feststellte:


NOS-Trial schrieb:


> ...ist leider nich den Aufwand wert...


mfg


----------



## Schreiner91 (21. Februar 2009)

morgen hab ich leider keine zeit...

nächstes wochenende bin ich aber dabei 
wenn des wetter mitspielt sonst natürlich nicht


----------



## NOS-Trial (25. Februar 2009)

htro (evtl. mit Kids) und ich haben vor kommenden Sonntag nach Stuttgart zu gehen (Hauptbahnhof Uni-Park)


----------



## Schreiner91 (25. Februar 2009)

Ja Sonntag ist gut müsste ich auch Zeit haben =) 

Sagt Bescheid ob ihr dann sicher geht und um wie viel uhr
hoffentlich klappts =)

mfg juli


----------



## Cubus (25. Februar 2009)

ich bin auf jeden fall dabei


----------



## htro (26. Februar 2009)

Schreiner91 schrieb:


> Ja Sonntag ist gut müsste ich auch Zeit haben =)
> 
> Sagt Bescheid ob ihr dann sicher geht und um wie viel uhr
> hoffentlich klappts =)
> ...



Uni Park Stadtmitte, 13:00 Uhr?


----------



## Schreiner91 (26. Februar 2009)

ja ok ich hab zeit .... uni park stadtmitte is doch da bei dem brunnen gell?

ich glaub ich find sogar hin =)

mfg julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (26. Februar 2009)

Schreiner91 schrieb:


> ja ok ich hab zeit .... uni park stadtmitte is doch da bei dem brunnen gell?
> 
> ich glaub ich find sogar hin =)
> 
> mfg julian




ja...


12° Sonne/Wolke


----------



## snaker_maik (28. Februar 2009)

bin auch dabei.

Horst, fahrt ihr mit der S-Bahn? Wenn ja wann?

Maik


----------



## NOS-Trial (28. Februar 2009)

ich fahr 12:17 - müsste dann so 12.25 in Ehningen und 12.30 in Böblingen sein


----------



## Schreiner91 (28. Februar 2009)

Ich fahr auch mit der Bahn wollen wir uns am Hauptbahnhof treffen? ...

Ich bin um 12.45uhr am Hauptbahnhof.

MFG Julian


----------



## NOS-Trial (28. Februar 2009)

Schreiner91 schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch mit der Bahn wollen wir uns am Hauptbahnhof treffen? ...
> 
> Ich bin um 12.45uhr am Hauptbahnhof.
> 
> MFG Julian



wir dürften um 12:55 ankommen... (S1)  (sitzen in der S-Bahn ganz hinten)

so dürfte man sich dann im Bahnhof finden.


----------



## Schreiner91 (28. Februar 2009)

Sry kleine Planänderung =) ...

Ich bekomm des Auto von meinem Papa =) 

....

Also ich komm dann mim Auto....
weiß einer wo mer am besten parkt? 
also Straßenname?

MFG Julian


----------



## NOS-Trial (28. Februar 2009)

Schreiner91 schrieb:


> Sry kleine Planänderung =) ...
> 
> Ich bekomm des Auto von meinem Papa =)
> 
> ...



Ecke Kepplertraße zu Geschwister-Scholl-Straße

Link zu dem Platz müsste ein paar Seiten vorher irgendwo stehen


----------



## Cubus (28. Februar 2009)

Parkplatz:
Hoppenlaustraße
Auf dem Parkplatz ist eigentlich immer was frei, wenns direkt an der Uni nicht klappt. Von dort nur noch über den Friedhof und den Weg runterrollen lassen und Du bist da.


----------



## Schreiner91 (28. Februar 2009)

Ok thx....

dann sieht mer sich morgen 

freu mich schon endlich mal wieder trialen =)

MFG Julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cellgadis (2. März 2009)

hab das Material von gestern bisle zusammengeschnitten und online gestellt.
Viel Spaß beim Glotza

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/3439241"]kurzer Zusammenschnitt vom Training in Stuttgart am 01.03.09 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. März 2009)

schönes Video

nächste Session vermutlich 15.März... bei einigermaßem schönen Wetter Birkenkopf


----------



## tha_joe (3. März 2009)

Mann, ich krieg Sehnsucht nach Stuttgart...


----------



## htro (3. März 2009)

...danke für's filmen und schneiden. Ist echt gut geworden


----------



## ringo667 (3. März 2009)

Da haben ein paar Leute übern Winter fleißig trainiert, was??


Kann momentan leider nicht fahren, da ich zuhause unabkömmlich bin.

Vielleicht habe ich ja am 15. Zeit.

Gruß an alle!


----------



## htro (3. März 2009)

...und hier noch ein paar Photos:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/295667
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/295666
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/295665
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/295664
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/295660
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/295661
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/295662
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/295663
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/295659
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/295658
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/295657
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/295656


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cellgadis (3. März 2009)

ach ja fals ihr bock habt die bmx videos anzuschauen hier is der link

http://www.bikesport.rowdie.org/videos/videos.html?layout=default


----------



## Schreiner91 (3. März 2009)

schönes video .... 

hmmm... am 15. kann ich nich so ein scheiß


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. März 2009)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Mann, ich krieg Sehnsucht nach Stuttgart...



nach dem BS-Video in Freiburg... bekommt man auch mal richtig Lust auf ne Runde in Freiburg  irgendwann kommen wir mal vorbei


----------



## snaker_maik (3. März 2009)

Super Video, Danke


----------



## Cubus (6. März 2009)

Wer fährt denn dieses Wochenende?
Und wenn, wo dann?
Ich wäre dabei, wenns nicht zu weit weg ist.
Muss mal wieder raus aus der Innenstadt...


----------



## Rowdie (7. März 2009)

die ersten Teile meiner Facharbeit sind geschrieben, so hatte ich endlich mal wieder etwas Luft ein bischen Videos zu schneiden...

--> Like a Stone <--



> März 2008 - da war der Schnee schon vergessen
> 
> Location: Limbächer & Limbächer in Filderstadt
> 
> ...



hoffe euch den Tag etwas versüßt zu haben!
Das Wetter lässt ja doch noch etwas zu wünschen übrig...


----------



## NOS-Trial (12. März 2009)

Sonntag Birkenkopf?... sofern das Wetter grob wie vorhergesagt bleibt (11°Sonne)

hier noch ein Bild, falls den Birkenkopf jemand nicht kennt...


----------



## Schreiner91 (12. März 2009)

Ich kann am Sonntag nicht 

Ich wünsch euch viel SPaß wenns Wetter passt


----------



## insane (12. März 2009)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> Sonntag Birkenkopf?... sofern das Wetter grob wie vorhergesagt bleibt (11°Sonne)



ich hätte lust wenn das wetter mitmacht, wo ist das denn genau?
ist es das hier:
maps,google.de

kann man da irgendwo geschickt parken?


----------



## ringo667 (12. März 2009)

ja ganau da,
es gibt einen Großen Parkplatz, von da aus muß man ca 5 Minuten hochstrampeln.

Ich kann dich ja in Hofen abholen, dann kömmer zusammen hochfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insane (12. März 2009)

ringo667 schrieb:


> Ich kann dich ja in Hofen abholen, dann kömmer zusammen hochfahren



gute Idee


----------



## NOS-Trial (14. März 2009)

Wetter nichmehr ganz so gut... wobei ich, sofern noch jemand kommt, evtl. trotzdem gehn würde


----------



## snaker_maik (14. März 2009)

laut wetter.com soll es morgen den ganzen Tag regnen. Sollte es wider erwartend doch gutes Wetter sein komme ich auch.

Grüße,
Maik


----------



## insane (14. März 2009)

und laut wetter.de hat es morgen 41% regenwahrscheinlichkeit... im umkehrschluss also 59% das es nicht regnet 

wenn es nicht ununterbrochen regnet würde ich kommen, kurze schauer zwischendurch würden mir nichts ausmachen... ab wieviel uhr hattet ihr vor dort zu sein?


----------



## NOS-Trial (14. März 2009)

insane schrieb:


> wenn es nicht ununterbrochen regnet würde ich kommen, kurze schauer zwischendurch würden mir nichts ausmachen...


dem kann ich mich nur anschließen...

Uhrzeit... mmh so 13Uhr!?! unten am Parkplatz.

@Maik   fährst du ab Böblingen mit dem Auto?


----------



## snaker_maik (14. März 2009)

Hallo Heiko,

ja, wenn ich fahre, dann mit dem Auto. Ich werde aber nur fahren, wenn es nicht naß ist. Ansonsten fahre ich in BB.

Lass uns das morgen ausmachen.

Maik


----------



## ringo667 (14. März 2009)

hi Dirk, soll ich dich abholen?
so gegen 13:00 dann wären wir ca 13:30 oben

Wollt noch sagen, es lohnt sich wirklich nur wenn es trocken ist,
wenn es nass ist, sind die Steine extrem rutschig, man hat wirklich 0 Grip, selbst wenn die Steine Trocken sind und man mit nassen Reifen von Gras drüber fährt rutscht man sofort weg.

Wenn es extrem unbeständig ist, könnte man ja auf die Uni Vaihingen ausweichen...


----------



## snaker_maik (14. März 2009)

... stimmt, Uni Vaihingen wäre bei unbeständigem Wetter auch noch eine Alternative.

Schaue wir morgen so gegen 11 Uhr und entscheiden was wir tun.

Maik


----------



## insane (14. März 2009)

13 / 13.30 uhr wäre für mich ok.

sollten die bedingungen für birkenkopf zu schlecht sein, würd ich auch woanders fahren. hauptsache raus, hauptsache bewegung, hauptsache trial-fahren 

@christian, ja, wär cool, wenn du mich abholen könntest

ich schau dann morgen vormittag noch mal hier rein, dann wissen wir ja auch wie das wetter so drauf ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (15. März 2009)

bewölkt...

Birkenkopf oder Vaihingen


----------



## snaker_maik (15. März 2009)

Moin,

ich wäre für Vaihingen Uni. Dort können wir auch noch fahren, wenn es leicht regnen sollte oder naß ist.

Maik


----------



## htro (15. März 2009)

....Malte und ich sind ab 13:30 Uhr in Vaihingen.

Komme bis dahin jedoch nicht mehr dazu, hier reinzuschauen.
Trotzdem kein Problem, falls ich zum Birkenkopf wollt.

Gruß

htro


----------



## insane (15. März 2009)

bei mir hier (ca. 18 kilometer entfernt vom birkenkopf), sind die strassen feucht und die wiesen sehen nass aus, hat wohl geregnet heute nacht... ich kann es nicht einschätzen, wie gut es sich auf dem birkenkopf fahren lässt bei diesen bedingungen, da würde ich mich mal auf das urteil von euch verlassen...


----------



## NOS-Trial (15. März 2009)

...nächstes Wochenende gibt es wieder Schnee


falls Uni-Vaihingen nun sicher ist, wäre ich ca. 13.15 da


----------



## insane (15. März 2009)

oki, dann komm ich auch zur Uni

@christian, kommst du auch zur uni? sonst würde ich mit der s-bahn fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cellgadis (15. März 2009)

also ich komm auch, hoffentlich bleibts trocken ich hasse regen ;-)


----------



## winner123 (15. März 2009)

Sorry kann nicht kommen, Muss heute noch jemand wo hin fahren, schade vielleicht beim nächsten mal.


----------



## insane (15. März 2009)

dann mach ich mich mal auf den weg, bis nachher


----------



## Cubus (21. März 2009)

Fährt wer dieses WE?

@NOS-Trial
Würde auch gerne mal nach Sulz kommen.
Wenn ihr da morgen trainiert, würds passen.

Oder ne Stuttgart-Runde - Birkenkopf - wenns Wetter passt...


----------



## NOS-Trial (21. März 2009)

@ Cubus...

ja, wir sind morgen ab ca.13.30/14.00 da... Gelände


----------



## NOS-Trial (30. März 2009)

ich würde für kommendes We schonmal ne Session aufm Birkenkopf ansetzen.... 4. oder 5. April 2009


Sonne Pur bei 16° (auch wenn es noch ne weile hin ist, aber soviel wird sich schon nich ändern)


----------



## insane (31. März 2009)

Dieses Wochenende werd ich wahrscheinlich keine Zeit haben :-( Da werd ich in Tübingen sein und helfen das Gelände für den Wettkampf wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen


----------



## Cubus (31. März 2009)

Werde bestimmt dabei sein.
Wäre vor 2 Wochen auch gern nach Sulz gekommen, hatte mich aber erkältet... 
Hab gestern meine Felgen frisch geflext - zieht astrein. Genau richtig für ne Naturrunde.


----------



## NOS-Trial (4. April 2009)

Wetter schaut gut aus...


----------



## Cubus (4. April 2009)

Kommt noch wer morgen???
Wolln wir dann schon ne Zeit festmachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (4. April 2009)

Cubus schrieb:


> Kommt noch wer morgen???
> Wolln wir dann schon ne Zeit festmachen?



zeitlich mir eigentlich egal... 13 Uhr oder so unten am Parkplatz.

kommst du mit der S-Bahn oder Auto?


----------



## Cubus (5. April 2009)

Auf jeden Fall mitm Auto.
Kann Dich auch am Hbf abholen - zum Birkenkopf strampeln is ja schon n Stück!
Musst mir nur ne Zeit sagen.


----------



## NOS-Trial (5. April 2009)

Cubus schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall mitm Auto.
> Kann Dich auch am Hbf abholen - zum Birkenkopf strampeln is ja schon n Stück!
> Musst mir nur ne Zeit sagen.



mmh.... ich wäre 12:55 im Hbf - also 13 Uhr oben am Hbf-Parkplatz


----------



## Cubus (5. April 2009)

Alles klar, 13Uhr Hbf.
Ich warte dann am Haupteingang (wo die Bushaltestelle ist).
... ist günstiger zum kurz anhalten.


----------



## NOS-Trial (5. April 2009)

Cubus schrieb:


> Alles klar, 13Uhr Hbf.
> Ich warte dann am Haupteingang (wo die Bushaltestelle ist).
> ... ist günstiger zum kurz anhalten.



hab grad geschaut ob ich deine HyNr. hab... irgendwie nich.

meine 0176/27476866


----------



## timhunkel (22. April 2009)

Hallo 
Ich bin neu hier und such Leute zum Trial fahren....bin kein Profi, will aber viel lernen.  Wann fahrt ihr wieder mal?

Grüße


----------



## Cubus (24. April 2009)

Hey, ich fahre auf jeden Fall am Sonntag.
Entweder Uni-Mitte oder Uni-Vaiingen.
Werde so gegen 14Uhr starten. Vielleicht verirren sich mal wieder n paar mehr Leute hier her. Wäre mal wieder cool "zu Vielt" zu fahren.


----------



## timhunkel (24. April 2009)

das ist ja eigentlich wirklich super...ich kann da aber noch nicht. wie lange seit ihr dann ungefähr unterwegs?


----------



## Cubus (9. Mai 2009)

Fahre morgen in Stuttgart. Gegen 14Uhr Uni-Vaiingen.
Ist jemand mit am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cellgadis (10. Mai 2009)

Ich bin dabei. Lass uns aber an dem Wirbelsäulending anfangen zu fahren. Ich will da mal frisch sein, wenn`s recht ist? 

Übrigens nicht Vaiingen sondern Vaihingen ;-)


----------



## Cubus (10. Mai 2009)

cellgadis schrieb:


> ...Übrigens nicht Vaiingen sondern Vaihingen ;-)



upps... 

Ich bin dann schon 13 Uhr da. Kann auch nur 3 Stunden fahren heute.
Aber in 3 Stunden kann man sich auch auspowern.
Werd mich erst mal an den runden Dingern, an der U-Bahn-Haltestelle warfahren. Können dann aber direkt zum Wirbelding.
Bis nachher Jürgen.


----------



## cellgadis (10. Mai 2009)

gut dann komm ich auch früher


----------



## cellgadis (14. Mai 2009)

sag ma Olaf hast du meine PN nicht erhalten, wegen morgen?


----------



## Cubus (14. Mai 2009)

Alles klar. Freitag Tübingen.


----------



## NOS-Trial (31. Mai 2009)

würde morgen evtl. mit Dome in Stuttgart fahrn...

oder lohnt es sich in Richtung Filderstadt/Echterdingen (Video) zu kommen - Jürgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cellgadis (31. Mai 2009)

wenn ihr nasse Füße wollt! 

ne lohnt sich nicht wirklich, wenn ich dran denke was ihr so fahrt wirds doch recht schnell langweilig. Noch dazu hab ich morgen leider keine Zeit.

Aber euch viel Spaß

gruß


----------



## NOS-Trial (31. Mai 2009)

nasse Füße würde sich bei dem Wetter ja fast mal lohnen

wir sind nun zu 3. in Stuttgart - Hbf - Uni


Uhrzeit vermutlich so 13Uhr.... ich schreib aber noch die genaue rein.


----------



## insane (31. Mai 2009)

wenn sich meine muskeln bis dahin erholt haben, würde ich auch mitkommen


----------



## NOS-Trial (1. Juni 2009)

sind ab 12 Uhr da...


----------



## insane (1. Juni 2009)

hatte deine nachricht zu spät gelesen, bin dann mal auf gut Glück hingefahren, aber da seid ihr wohl schon weitergezogen gewesen. naja, vielleicht das nächste mal    liegen da immer so viele scherben rum, oder war das heute ne Ausnahme?


----------



## NOS-Trial (1. Juni 2009)

insane schrieb:


> hatte deine nachricht zu spät gelesen, bin dann mal auf gut Glück hingefahren, aber da seid ihr wohl schon weitergezogen gewesen. naja, vielleicht das nächste mal    liegen da immer so viele scherben rum, oder war das heute ne Ausnahme?



mmh wir waren denk ich so bis 12.45 an der Uni... nachdem 2mal auffällig n Polizeiwagen vorbei gefahrn ist - sind wir weiter zum nächsten.

das mit den Scherben ist normal... aber das warn heut verhältnismäßig wenig - war auch schon das doppelte (besonders wenn kein Wasser im Brunnen ist)


----------



## insane (1. Juni 2009)

dann hab ich euch um 2,3 Minuten verpasst   aber wie gesagt, nicht schlimm. der sommer ist ja (hoffentlich) noch lang


----------



## Cubus (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo, wie sieht es denn dieses Wochende mit trialn aus?
Auch in Sulz?
MFG


----------



## htro (3. Juli 2009)

.....wie wär's mit Sonntag Nachmittag 14:00 Uhr auf unserem Gelände?
(Samstag geht bei mir nicht)


----------



## SiGü (3. Juli 2009)

ich wär wahrscheinlich auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubus (3. Juli 2009)

Hoffentlich passts Wetter.
Wetterbericht sagt etwas Regen.
Würde dann vorbeikommen.

@htro:
Kannst Du bitte noch mal die genauen GoogleMapsKoordinaten posten.

MFG


----------



## htro (4. Juli 2009)

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...2,8.775158&spn=0.014274,0.019226&z=15&iwloc=A



Kommt sonst noch jemand?


----------



## Cubus (5. Juli 2009)

ich fahr jetzt los.
bin dann gegen 14Uhr da.
mfg


----------



## Eisbein (27. Juli 2009)

tach auch die herren. Ich bin von mitwoch an bis montag abend in stuttgart. Freitag, samstag und sonntag bin ich mit meiner gastgeberin unterwegs. 

Ich hätte aber lust donnerstag paar fotos zu machen. Da ich fliege, komme ich ohne trial rad.

So wie es aussieht wollte ich mich noch mitwoch abend mit heiko (nos-trialer) auf ne kleine session treffen. Ne genaue uhrzeit kann ich euch so in 2 stunden nennen. 

Wenn ihr also mitwoch oder donnerstag oder montag lust habt auf ne runde, mit fotografischer begleitung lasst es mich wissen.


----------



## Kadara (27. Juli 2009)

Also da mein Bike jetzt schon seit nem guten halben Jahr hinüber is 
und ich nich flüssig genug zum reparieren bin, fällt für mich fahren auf alle fälle aus.
Aber ich hätte dir am Donnerstag ein paar schöne Motive.
Im Schloßpark treffen sich da die Feuerspieler aus der Umgebung.
Das wären dann solche Bilder, die es da zu schießen gibt.












Weiß jetzt nicht, ob du an sowas auch interessiert wärst, aber wir würden uns über schöne Bilder auch freuen .

Musik und n Bierchen gibts dort auch .

Falko


----------



## cellgadis (27. Juli 2009)

@kadara

Hi Falco na alles klar? Mal wieder lange nichts gehört. Guckst halt das du dein Bike irgendwie zusammenklebst ;-)


@ Eisbein:

Also ich hätte am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag Zeit ne Runde zu drehen, so in den Abend rein da werden die Bilder schöner ;-).


----------



## Eisbein (27. Juli 2009)

ja dann plane mal mit mitwoch abend. ich denke so ab 20:30 kanns losgehen. Fliege hier 18:30 los.

Gastgeberin hab ich nicht erreicht, aber ich geb bescheid.

Achja schlagt mal i. ein treffpunkt vor, ich kenn mich in stuttgart nicht aus und weis auch noch nicht in welcher ecke der stadt ich penne.


----------



## cellgadis (27. Juli 2009)

http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=48.78173,9.1729&spn=0.000513,0.00142&t=h&z=20

Hier. Das ist so der Standarttreffpunkt von da aus kommen wir überall gut hin.


----------



## Kadara (27. Juli 2009)

Das mit dem zusammenkleben wird nich so einfach. Mein Tretlager is durch und auch nicht mehr auf die Schnelle zu kitten. Und zur Zeit isses bei mir so eng mit Geld, daß ich die letzten 2 Wochen mit 20 Euro auskommen muß. Davon hab ich jetzt noch 5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (27. Juli 2009)

heiko ist wohl so frei und holt mich 20:30 vom HBF ab.


----------



## cellgadis (28. Juli 2009)

alles klar dann bis morgen


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. August 2009)

morgen (Dienstag) schaut Dominik Raab wieder mal in Stuttgart vorbei...

wir sind ab ca.12.15 Uhr im Uni-Park


----------



## ecols (3. August 2009)

macht ein vid!


----------



## winner123 (8. August 2009)

.


----------



## ringo667 (8. August 2009)

Horst, Maik und ich fahren Morgen um 14:00 an der Uni Vaihingen,

Mag noch jemand mitfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cellgadis (8. August 2009)

muß ich morgen spontan entscheiden 14:00 wird mir aber auf keinen Fall reichen!


----------



## bikersemmel (22. September 2009)

Hi Leute,
ich mache mich am 27. auf den Weg von Essen (NRW) nach Stuttgart.
Bin bis zum 29. dort.

Und nun suche ich noch Leute die Bock und Zeit haben am Mo den 28.09. mit zu trialen.
Lieb wäre mir wenn noch jemand vormittags kann. 

Also meldet euch um Zeitpunkt und Ort abzusprechen.

LG Semmel


----------



## cellgadis (22. September 2009)

Also ich hätte schon bock kann aber nur Abends.

17:30 im Unipark Stadtmitte


----------



## bikersemmel (23. September 2009)

Ok dann treffen wir uns schonmal um halb sechs. 
Hast du mal eine Adresse fürs Navi?

War ja schon ne Weile nicht mehr da.

Oder hast du noch Tel Nummern von leuten die Vielelicht früher Zeit haben?
Kannst du mir diese dann schicken. Hat Olaf eine neue Nummer?


----------



## cellgadis (24. September 2009)

Hier der Link vom Treffpunkt:

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=48.781...=48.781267,9.173536&spn=0.00217,0.005681&z=18

Am besten gibst du die Schellingstrasse ins Navi ein da gibts am ehesten Parkplätze bzw. ein Parkhaus und der Unipark ist gleich neben an.

Ja Olaf hat ne neue Nummer aber ich glaub kaum das der früher Zeit hat, ich schick dir die Nummer per PN und sonst fällt mir auch keiner ein der früher Zeit haben könnte aber die würden sich schon melden übers forum

ahh hab grad die Bilder von Köln geshen, muß schon sagen schicker Rahmen ;-)


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (16. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

wollt mal fragen wies aussieht am Sonntag den 25. Oktober?
Wenns gutes Wetter gibt wäre ich am Start....



gruß
Matze


----------



## ringo667 (16. Oktober 2009)

wenn so hoher Besuch anrollt, darf ich nicht fehlen!!

ich hoffe ich bekomms zeitlich hin.


----------



## NOS-Trial (17. Oktober 2009)

ich werd aufjedenfall auch da sein...

ich schau das ich noch ein paar mitbring.


----------



## SiGü (17. Oktober 2009)

wenns Wetter mitspielt bin ich wahrscheinlich auch dabei


----------



## cellgadis (17. Oktober 2009)

bin auch am start, klingt ja so als würden sich mal wieder mehr einfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insane (17. Oktober 2009)

Wenn es nicht regnet/schneit/hagelt würde ich auch mitkommen.


----------



## cellgadis (20. Oktober 2009)

wir sollten noch ne Uhrzeit ausmachen und vielleicht nicht so spät weil am Sonntag wird die Uhr zurück gestellt das heißt es wird wieder sehr früh dunkel.


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (21. Oktober 2009)

Da ich mitm Zug kommen werde, wäre mir 12 Uhr oder 13Uhr recht.

Dunkel wirds denk ich mal so gegen 18 Uhr.

Momentan sagt der Wetterbericht eh leichter Regen. Also mal schauen....

Kommt noch jemand mitm Zug?

Dann könnte man sich ja am HBF irgendwo treffen.

gruß
Matze


----------



## insane (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich komme mit der U-Bahn auch zum HBF, von daher würde ich den HBF als Treffpunkt gut finden   Uhrzeit finde ich auch ok.


----------



## cellgadis (21. Oktober 2009)

Wie wärs mit 12 Uhr hier da könnten wir gleich loslegen:http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour....78169,9.172887&spn=0.000543,0.00142&t=h&z=20

Sind 5min. mit dem Fahrrad dort hin vom Hauptbahnhof aus!


----------



## insane (23. Oktober 2009)

cellgadis schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit 12 Uhr hier da könnten wir gleich loslegen:http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour....78169,9.172887&spn=0.000543,0.00142&t=h&z=20
> 
> Sind 5min. mit dem Fahrrad dort hin vom Hauptbahnhof aus!



Wäre für mich auch ok. Würde vorschlagen wir machen das abhängig davon wann Matzes Zug ankommt? Der hat den weitesten Weg...


----------



## cellgadis (23. Oktober 2009)

Sorry Jungs muß leider absagen mir ist gestern der Rahmen gebrochen


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (23. Oktober 2009)

insane schrieb:


> Wäre für mich auch ok. Würde vorschlagen wir machen das abhängig davon wann Matzes Zug ankommt? Der hat den weitesten Weg...



Wie Aufmerksam 

Ja können wir gerne machen....

Heiko wie siehts bei dir aus?

Kommst du auch zum Bahnhof?

Also mein Zug kommt um 11:39 an.

Mein Zug zurück geht 17:08.

Das muss reichen 

Hoffe es kommt was zu Stande, ich bin heiß.

gruß
Matze


----------



## NOS-Trial (23. Oktober 2009)

jab... ich komm auch zum Bahnhof.

wenn du 11:39 kommst - kann ich 11:25 da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insane (24. Oktober 2009)

meine bahn läuft um 11.29 Uhr ein... 
dann könnten wir "Bahnfahrer" uns ja oben am Bahnhof treffen und von dort zusammen losradeln...


----------



## htro (24. Oktober 2009)

...Tobi, Chris und ich sind auch mit dabei.
Entweder wir kommen auch mit der Bahn (...mit Heiko) oder wir kommen direkt an den Unipark und hoffen euch dann dort zu treffen.


----------



## htro (25. Oktober 2009)

...hier ein paar Photos von heute. War echt super 




/IMG_0689.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (25. Oktober 2009)

Jou war echt cool heute, hat spaß gemacht.

Danke für die Bilder Horst.

grüße


----------



## SiGü (25. Oktober 2009)

Schöne Bilder Horst!
Hat Spaß gemacht!
Weitere Bilder folgen...


----------



## SiGü (26. Oktober 2009)

so, noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## htro (26. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Kompostman (26. Oktober 2009)

Coole Bilder!


----------



## NOS-Trial (26. Oktober 2009)

sehr geile Bilder...


mein Favorit





"Jeden Tag" ganz easy die Mauer klärn


----------



## SiGü (27. Oktober 2009)




----------



## tha_joe (27. Oktober 2009)

SiGü schrieb:


>



Hach, die alte Heimat...war schon zu lange nimmer da, vor allem nicht zum fahren!! Sieht nach ner geilen Session aus. Und das Bild oben, !! In die Richtung hab ich den Stein noch nie gesehen, von oben gedroppt ja, aber so rum...wicked!


----------



## cellgadis (4. Dezember 2009)

Olaf und ich würden am Sonntag in Stuttgart Uni Hauptbahnhof ab 12Uhr fahren gehen.
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand lust zu kommen?


----------



## SiGü (5. Dezember 2009)

ich komm viell auch spontan vorbei.


----------



## tha_joe (26. Dezember 2009)

Folks, fährt heute bei dem schönen Wetter jemand in Stuttgart? Ich sitze gerade in meiner alten Heimat in Göppingen, habe mein Bike dabei, und würde ganz gerne ne Runde drehen. Ist jemand von euch unterwegs? Wann und wo? Grüße Joe


----------



## Bikeruben (2. Februar 2010)

hallo stuttgart-trialler!

Ich bin Ruben und wohne zur zeit in stuttgart. ( feb-juni 2010). komme aus Niederland und fahre seit 5 Jahre trial. Im moment nicht viel, aber trotzdem habe ich meine Echo pure mitgenommen. 

Wie ist es dann hier in stuttgart, wie viele leute fahren hier trial? Es wäre cool wann ich mal am sonntag mit einige leute fahren kann, könnt ihr mir die gute spots zeigen

Freue mich schon wann jemend lust hat zu fahren!

Grüsse

Ruben


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (3. Februar 2010)

Also wenns Wetter passt und der Schnee weg is würd ich auch mal wieder vorbeischauen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (4. Februar 2010)

da kommt dann hoffentlich so eine große Session wie letztes mal zu stande...


----------



## Schreiner91 (4. Februar 2010)

Hi Jungs,

gehört hier zwar nicht unbedingt rein, aber leider findet sich keiner der mein Trial haben will.
Habs in den Verkaufe-Thread schon reingestellt ist auch schon etwas länger da drin,
nun hab ich mir gedacht das vielleicht einer von euch jemand kennt der grad eins sucht,
einige kennen das Bike ja schon vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse,
ich hab leider absolut keine Zeit mehr zum Trialen.

Liebe Grüße und viel Spaß am Wochenende

Julian


----------



## blackbandit (6. Februar 2010)

wir würden auch am Sonntag kommen wollen, schnee ist ja einigermassen verschwunden und trocken solls auch bleiebn, wannn und wo ????


----------



## Bikeruben (6. Februar 2010)

blackbandit schrieb:


> wir würden auch am Sonntag kommen wollen, schnee ist ja einigermassen verschwunden und trocken solls auch bleiebn, wannn und wo ????



Wann: morgen, Sonntag 13:00 ?

wo: ...

Freue mich schon!


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (6. Februar 2010)

Also ich bin auch am Start....

13 Uhr würde passen, mein Zug kommt 21:50 am HBF an.

Wie siehts mit dir aus Heiko?

grüße


----------



## t.trial (6. Februar 2010)

dann um 13:00 am HBF? 

bis morgen dann


----------



## Bikeruben (6. Februar 2010)

t.trial schrieb:


> dann um 13:00 am HBF?
> 
> bis morgen dann



Gut! Bis morgen

Ich fahre eine Echo Pure (26)


----------



## NOS-Trial (6. Februar 2010)

Hoffmanntrial schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch am Start....
> 
> 13 Uhr würde passen, mein Zug kommt 21:50 am HBF an.
> 
> ...



hatte eigentlich nich vor morgen zu kommen...
aber jetzt sieht die Sache wohl anderst aus 

...ich hol dich vom Gleis am Hbf ab (12.50)


----------



## Paul1986 (6. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute,

ich bin vor kurzem nach reutlingen gezogen

und würde auch gerne vorbei kommen!!!

wo genau trefft ihr euch an hbf?

ich komm  mit dem auto gibt es dort parkplätze?

grüß Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (6. Februar 2010)

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=de&geocode=&q=stuttgart&sll=51.151786,10.415039&sspn=16.956947,46.538086&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Stuttgart,+Baden-W%C3%BCrttemberg&t=h&ll=48.782591,9.175487&spn=0.000528,0.00142&z=20

Parkplatz direkt am Treffpunkt...


----------



## Bikeruben (6. Februar 2010)

wir treffen uns am haupteingang Hbf?


----------



## Paul1986 (6. Februar 2010)

Sehr gut

freu mich mal sehen ob es noch geht...

bis morgen


----------



## Bikeruben (8. Februar 2010)

Und, wie sieht es aus mit deine fotos?

Es war top, ich hab richtig viel spass gehabt!


----------



## NOS-Trial (17. Juli 2010)

nur ein Versuch aber...

wäre diesen Samstag (heute) mal wieder jemand bei einer Runde Stuttgart-Hauptbahnhof dabei?

Treffpunkt ganz normal Uni-Hbf, anschließend noch ein "unbekannter" Spot der zur Jahreszeit ganz gut passt


----------



## Cubus (17. Juli 2010)

Also ich fahre wohl heute Nachmittag nach Sulz. 
Horst wird mir dort beim runterbekommen meines Freilaufs helfen. --> neue Kurbel!
Danach werde ich gleich auf m Gelände noch ne Runde fahren.
Wäre morgen (Sonntag) mit dabei!!!

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (17. Juli 2010)

morgen wird bei mir leider nix (SDM Schatthausen)

...nächstes Wochende dürfte aber bestimmt wieder was gehn.

(war der hammer heute  )


----------



## NOS-Trial (30. August 2010)

*"WM-Session Stuttgart"*

5.September 2010

12Uhr UniPark-Hauptbahnhof (Brunnen)

Wetter -> EGAL!!


----------



## NOS-Trial (17. September 2010)

Stuttgart-Session

Universität Vaihingen (Haltestelle Universität)

Samstag 18.09.2010 - 12 Uhr...

bis jetzt zu dritt (PatrickSimonHeiko)


----------



## Cubus (19. September 2010)

Sch.... zu spät gelesen!


----------



## hst_trialer (30. November 2010)

Hi Freunde des Trialsports aus Stuttgart und Umgebung

ich habe mal eine Frage an euch. Ich habe vermutlich Dienstag Vormittag ein Vorstellungsgespräch und suche kurzfristig für die Nacht von Montag auf Dienstag eine Schalfmöglichkeit. Hat jemand eine günstige Idee oder gar ein Zimmer was er dafür verborgen würde? Es müssten 2 Personen reinpassen. Wenn ich früh morgens auch mal duschen kann wäre das auch ziemlich prima!!!

Ciao


----------



## triallo (7. Dezember 2010)

hey wollte mal fragen ob wir alle zum felsenmeer wollen ?? im sommer wen der schnee weg is ?


----------



## Burns82 (11. Januar 2011)

Sind eigentlich ein paar Trialer aus dem Raum Stuttgart hier?


----------



## triallo (12. Januar 2011)

ich wer aus herrenberg


----------



## Burns82 (12. Januar 2011)

Hoppla, grad les ich die Überschrift über Deinem Post... 

Cool, könnt man sich glatt mal treffen! Wie lang bist Du schon dabei?


----------



## NOS-Trial (12. Januar 2011)

wäre am kommenden Sonntag auch dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cellgadis (12. Januar 2011)

Sonntag klingt gut


----------



## triallo (13. Januar 2011)

wo den ?  am sonntag


----------



## cellgadis (13. Januar 2011)

Also wenn`s Wetter gut ist und laut Wetter.de sieht`s so aus als ob es Trocken bleibt am Sonntag
http://www.wetter.de/wettervorhersage/49-6094-23-tage/wetter-stuttgart.html

würd ich vorschlagen wir treffen uns um 12Uhr entweder Uni Hauptbahnhof oder Uni Vaihingen

Uni Hauptbahnhof wäre hier:
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=48.781...48.781742,9.172913&spn=0.002929,0.005681&z=18

Uni Vaihingen wäre hier:
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=48.746...48.745822,9.106539&spn=0.002073,0.005681&z=18

Kann mich nicht entscheiden, das wo könnt Ihr Euch raussuchen! Zumindest von den oberen beiden Optionen ;-)


----------



## telekoma (13. Januar 2011)

ich wär auch dabei  wie lang fahrt ihr denn schon?


----------



## triallo (14. Januar 2011)

wan is den am sonntag treffen ?


----------



## cellgadis (14. Januar 2011)

Also Sonntag 12Uhr Uni Hauptbahnhof!

Bis denne


----------



## telekoma (14. Januar 2011)

ok gut dann sag ich mal bis sonntag.. bin halt nicht wirklich gut.. fahr erst n paar wochen


----------



## Kadara (15. Januar 2011)

Oh man, ich muß mein Radl auch mal wieder fit machen. 
Spätestens aufs Frühjahr hin. 
Dann bin ich auch mal wieder dabei. 
Euch nen schönen Ausritt.


----------



## NOS-Trial (15. Januar 2011)

werde auch da sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cellgadis (15. Januar 2011)

telekoma schrieb:


> ok gut dann sag ich mal bis sonntag.. bin halt nicht wirklich gut.. fahr erst n paar wochen



das paßt schon, beim abgucken lernt man am schnellsten


----------



## cellgadis (15. Januar 2011)

Kadara schrieb:


> Oh man, ich muß mein Radl auch mal wieder fit machen.
> Spätestens aufs Frühjahr hin.
> Dann bin ich auch mal wieder dabei.
> Euch nen schönen Ausritt.



Danke, da nehm ich dich aber beim Wort, wäre cool sich mal wieder zu sehen!!!


----------



## telekoma (15. Januar 2011)

wieviele kommen eigentlich?


----------



## cellgadis (15. Januar 2011)

wenn alle kommen ca.7


----------



## NOS-Trial (16. Januar 2011)

4 Leute...


----------



## telekoma (16. Januar 2011)

ah ok also ich komm auf jeden fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kadara (17. Januar 2011)

Schade, war gestern zufällig mit Kamera in Stuttgart.
Hab mal die üblichen verdächtigen Plätze aufgesucht, aber euch nicht gefunden .


----------



## telekoma (17. Januar 2011)

wir waren an der uni


----------



## Kadara (17. Januar 2011)

Aber nicht mehr um 14 Uhr.


----------



## telekoma (17. Januar 2011)

doch ich glaub bis 3 oder so


----------



## NOS-Trial (17. Januar 2011)

man sieht das man aus den Fehlern immer noch nicht gelernt hat 

1.
Universität (+Hochschule für Technik) -> (S-Bahnhaltestelle: *Hauptbahnhof*)

2.
Universität (Technik+Luft und Raumfahrt etc.) -> (S-Bahnhaltestelle: *Vaihingen*)

cellgadis und ich waren von 12-13Uhr an der Uni 1.
Ab 13Uhr sind wir rüber zur anderen Uni 2...

somit war an der (ursprünglich ausgemachten) Uni 1 zum erwähnten Zeitpunkt (14Uhr) keiner mehr.

typischer Stuttgarter-Session-Fehler


----------



## cellgadis (17. Januar 2011)

Ne wir waren erst an der Uni Hauptbahnhof, sind dann aber nach Vaihingen hoch weil sich die anderen beiden Herren "verlesen" haben 

Hast du mich eigentlich angerufen? @kadara

Super Heiko, jetzt hab ich deine Antwort nicht gesehen weil der Rechner zu lange an war. Erst als ich geantwortet hatte hab ich`s gesehen. Hätt ich mir ja sparen können


----------



## Kadara (17. Januar 2011)

Die nummer mit den 2 Unis is mir schon bekannt.
Nur stand hier ja die beim HBF als Treffpunkt.
Naja, vieleicht das nächste mal.

Und ja, ich hab dich angerufen. Jetzt weiß ich zumindest das die Nummer noch stimmt.


----------



## NOS-Trial (17. Januar 2011)

Kadara schrieb:


> Die nummer mit den 2 Unis is mir schon bekannt.
> Nur stand hier ja die beim HBF als Treffpunkt.
> Naja, vieleicht das nächste mal.


deinerseits alles richtig gemacht... ! 

evtl. ja kommendes Wochenende, wobei das Wetter wieder schlechter wird...


----------



## telekoma (17. Januar 2011)

ja wir haben es nicht richtig verstanden.. aber das nächste mal wissen wir ja wo ihr meint


----------



## triallo (17. Januar 2011)

ja das wissen wir und wenn nicht haben wir ja das Handy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (30. März 2011)

bin am Samstag aufm Birkenkopf in Stuttgart fahren... den spaß beim >22°C + Sonne lass ich mir nicht entgehen 

wegen Uhrzeit usw. schreib ich nochmal...


----------



## hst_trialer (31. März 2011)

Ich werde mich mal auch hier kund tun als Neu-Reutlinger. In Reutlingen selber sind die bisherigen Spots eher begrenzt. Vielleicht habe ich auch einfach noch nicht das richtige gefunden. Stuttgart ist ja auch nicht weit, von daher würde ich es auch mal in Erwägung ziehen dahin zu fahren. Für mich aber interessant sind die Spots bezüglich der Hindernisse. Gibts vllt mal paar Bilder? 
Was, wie und wo ist der Birkenkopf???


----------



## NOS-Trial (31. März 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Ich werde mich mal auch hier kund tun als Neu-Reutlinger. In Reutlingen selber sind die bisherigen Spots eher begrenzt. Vielleicht habe ich auch einfach noch nicht das richtige gefunden. Stuttgart ist ja auch nicht weit, von daher würde ich es auch mal in Erwägung ziehen dahin zu fahren. Für mich aber interessant sind die Spots bezüglich der Hindernisse. Gibts vllt mal paar Bilder?
> Was, wie und wo ist der Birkenkopf???



Birkenkopf... großer Berg am Rand von Stuttgart, entstanden durch Überresten vom 2.Weltkrieg. Oben auf dem "Gipfel" hat es zahlreiche Gebäude-Reste.

Level: Kleinkind - SuperElite...
bei Sonne und gutem Wetter, definitv einer der besten großen Spots im ganzen südlichen Raum... einfach nur der oberhammer 

nur ein kleiner Teil davon.











http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=birkenkopf+stuttgart&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Birkenkopf&ll=48.76544,9.135443&spn=0.004215,0.011362&t=h&z=17

Parken kann man direkt unten am Berg (an der Kreuzung, am Jägerhausweg)


----------



## hst_trialer (31. März 2011)

das hört sich ziemlich gut an...
das überlege ich mir echt. da ich aber nix definitives sagen kann, geh mal erstmal davon aus, dass ich nicht komme.

kommen denn noch mehr leute?


----------



## NOS-Trial (31. März 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> das hört sich ziemlich gut an...
> das überlege ich mir echt. da ich aber nix definitives sagen kann, geh mal erstmal davon aus, dass ich nicht komme.
> 
> kommen denn noch mehr leute?



bis jetzt weiß ich noch von niemandem sicher, dass er kommt... aber sind ja noch 2Tage bis dahin.
Ich komme, der Spaß bei dem guten Wetter muss sein...


----------



## NOS-Trial (12. April 2011)

*Mittwoch - 18.30 Uni Hauptbahnhof*

Thomas, Matze, Ich... (etc.)


----------



## cellgadis (12. April 2011)

leider keine zeit, aber euch viel spaß


----------



## EiPott (17. April 2011)

Hey, ich bin auch ausm Raum Stuttgart, kann ich mal mitfahren?

lg, eipott


----------



## NOS-Trial (17. April 2011)

EiPott schrieb:


> Hey, ich bin auch ausm Raum Stuttgart, kann ich mal mitfahren?
> 
> lg, eipott



klar... werdn in nächster Zeit denk ich mal noch ein paar mal unterwegs sein.

Ich meld mich hier, sobald wir wieder unterwegs sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EiPott (18. April 2011)

ok cool^^


----------



## bionic001 (30. April 2011)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> klar... werdn in nächster Zeit denk ich mal noch ein paar mal unterwegs sein.
> 
> Ich meld mich hier, sobald wir wieder unterwegs sind...



Hallo zusammen,

bin der Björn 38 Jahre aus Stuttgart und
habe mich jetzt entschlossen mir ein gebrauchtes MontyTrial Bike zu kaufen.
Nach vier Jahren intensiven MTB fahren suche ich nun eine Abwechslung im Bikesport.
Vielleicht steht ja die Möglichkeit einen "Neuling" den Trailsport näher zu bringen.
Für ein Feedback oder eine Einladung zum fahren würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Sportliche Grüße aus Stuttgart
Björn


----------



## gabriel89 (6. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich heiße Gabriel und wohne seit März in Stuttgart Stadtmitte. Bin vor dem Studium schon ein paar Jahre gefahren und habe in den letzten Wochen ab und zu mal eine kleine Runde gedreht. Würde mich freuen mal mit mehreren loszuziehen und ein paar neue Spots / Trialer kennenzulernen. 

Wer fahren geht und Lust hat kann ja hier reinschreiben

Gabriel


----------



## EiPott (6. Juni 2011)

Ich hab lust. Wohn neben Stuttgart, mit der Bahn bin ich aber schnell da.
Wann? Wer?


----------



## telekoma (7. Juni 2011)

Ich wär auch gerne mal wieder dabei


----------



## gabriel89 (7. Juni 2011)

Wie siehts denn nächste woche Abendsbei euch aus und kennt ihr euch Trialmäßig aus in Stuttgart?
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EiPott (7. Juni 2011)

Ne kenn mich nich so aus... Und nächste Woche bin ich im Schwarzwald... Hmm


----------



## telekoma (8. Juni 2011)

Ich kenn mich leider auch nicht aus... aber ich wär dabei


----------



## NOS-Trial (8. Juni 2011)

zwar noch nicht sicher aber...

ich wäre am Sonntag oder Montag (Feiertag) evtl. in Stuttgart an der Hbf-Uni unterwegs... melde mich aber nochmal.

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=48.781729,9.172913&num=1&t=h&sll=48.777106,9.180769&sspn=0.117717,0.256119&ie=UTF8&ll=48.781742,9.172913&spn=0.002929,0.005681&z=18


----------



## cellgadis (9. Juni 2011)

Hab leider keine Zeit aber ich trainiere eh kein urbanen Schrott mehr


----------



## gabriel89 (9. Juni 2011)

hm....kann diese Wochenende nur Samstag oder ab nächste Woche Dienstag!Wie siehts da bei euch aus?


----------



## Cubus (9. Juni 2011)

Mahlzeit,

ich wohne auch zentral in Stuttgart und fahre unter der Woche auch mal etwas Urban-Schrott  - meistens nach der Arbeit so ca. ab 18-19Uhr
Lässt sich bestimmt mal was einrichten...

@Heiko
Wäre am Sonntag/Montag voraussichtlich mit dabei.
Hast Du vor allein zu kommen oder kommt der Horst und Co. auch?

mfg


----------



## SiGü (9. Juni 2011)

Wäre Sonntag bzw. Montag wahrscheinlich auch bei ein wenig Stadt-Schrott dabei!!


----------



## telekoma (10. Juni 2011)

Montag wär ich auch dabei


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. Juni 2011)

Sonntag fällt bei mir auch eher weg...

Montag passt.

bis jetzt komm ich allein (+Simon), keine Ahnung ob Horst+Kids kommen...


----------



## Cubus (12. Juni 2011)

Montag 13Uhr - Uni Stadtmitte??
Bin am Start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (12. Juni 2011)

jo... perfekt.

Simon und ich kommen auch auf 13 Uhr.


----------



## telekoma (13. Juni 2011)

Ich muss mal gucken ob ich irgendwie hinkomm, aber müsst gehen


----------



## telekoma (13. Juni 2011)

Mein Zug hält um 12.48 Uhr in Stuttgart


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Juni 2011)

@ telekoma
kann man in metzingen eigentlich irgendwo trial fahren?


----------



## telekoma (13. Juni 2011)

> @ telekoma
> kann man in metzingen eigentlich irgendwo trial fahren?



ich fahr immer an einer Grundschule. Die ist allerdings eher für Anfänger. In der Stadt gibt es auch nichts wirklich aufregendes..


----------



## triallo (9. Juli 2011)

hey wann läuft mal wider was hir ?


----------



## NOS-Trial (11. Juli 2011)

werde am 23. oder 24.07. in Stuttgart, an der Uni-Hauptbahnhof unterwegs sein...


----------



## gabriel89 (11. Juli 2011)

Fahre immer mal wieder unter der Woche Abends. Wer Bock hat, einfach melden!

LG Gabriel


----------



## NOS-Trial (25. Juli 2011)

falls jemand dazustoßen möchte...

Morgen, Dienstag abend - 18 Uhr Uni Hauptbahnhof.
(wie immer: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=48.781729%2C9.172913&sll=48.777106%2C9.180769&sspn=0.117717%2C0.256119&num=1&t=h&z=18)

City-Session, mit einigen Top-Fahrern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cellgadis (26. Juli 2011)

Bin dabei !


----------



## springbeuteltir (9. August 2011)

cellgadis schrieb:


> Bin dabei !



Hi Cellgadis
ich suche Anschluss in Stuttgart. Habe leider noch keine Trialer hier kennengelernt.
Habt ihr da feste Treffpunkte oder kennt du Vereine?
Ich bitte um ein paar gute Tipps für Anfänger. 

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Springbeuteltir


----------



## triallo (9. August 2011)

ich weiß nicht ob genau in stuttgart welsche sind aber viele drum rum ein verein is in tübingen


----------



## triallo (9. August 2011)

schreib hir nur rein wo du bist und wan und andere schreiben ob sie da bei sind oder nicht


----------



## springbeuteltir (9. August 2011)

Ah, ok gut. Danke für die Antwort 
Kannst du mir vielleicht mal ein paar Spots aufzählen, an denen ihr euch gerne trefft?

Gruß


----------



## NOS-Trial (9. August 2011)

springbeuteltir schrieb:


> Ah, ok gut. Danke für die Antwort
> Kannst du mir vielleicht mal ein paar Spots aufzählen, an denen ihr euch gerne trefft?
> 
> Gruß



http://maps.google.de/maps?q=48.781729%2C9.172913&sll=48.777106%2C9.180769&sspn=0.117717%2C0.256119&num=1&t=h&z=18

...ich werde allerdings vermutlich erst ab September wieder mal dort sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## springbeuteltir (9. August 2011)

Hey, coool :-D Danke!
Dann werd ich mir das Uni-Gelände mal näher anschauen.
Besten Dank


----------



## balckice (13. September 2011)

Hallo,

wollte mal anfragen ob es in Stuggi noch Leute gibt die auch grade mit dem Trialen anfangen. Man könnte sich ja mal treffen und gemeinsam trainieren. Ich wohn in  Weilimdorf, fahre öfters am Schulzentrum in Korntal, aber auch in Feuerbach und Zuffenhausen.


----------



## telekoma (13. September 2011)

balckice schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte mal anfragen ob es in Stuggi noch Leute gibt die auch grade mit dem Trialen anfangen. Man könnte sich ja mal treffen und gemeinsam trainieren. Ich wohn in  Weilimdorf, fahre öfters am Schulzentrum in Korntal, aber auch in Feuerbach und Zuffenhausen.



Hey, ich hab letztes Jahr angefangen.. Aber treffen können wir uns mal  Ich komm aus Merzingen


----------



## balckice (13. September 2011)

Merzingen, meinste Metzingen?


----------



## insane (13. September 2011)

balckice schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte mal anfragen ob es in Stuggi noch Leute gibt die auch grade mit dem Trialen anfangen. Man könnte sich ja mal treffen und gemeinsam trainieren. Ich wohn in  Weilimdorf, fahre öfters am Schulzentrum in Korntal, aber auch in Feuerbach und Zuffenhausen.



ich arbeite in Weilimdorf, allerdings wird es bei mir i.d.R. immer 18 Uhr, bis ich Feierabend mache. d.h. jetzt im Herbst / Winter wird das wahrscheinlich nach der Arbeit nichts mehr, aber dann im Frühjahr/Sommer vielleicht wieder...


----------



## telekoma (13. September 2011)

balckice schrieb:


> Merzingen, meinste Metzingen?



ups  ja ich mein Metzingen


----------



## balckice (13. September 2011)

man kann sich gern bei mir melden wenn man interesse hat, ich organisier dann was am we oder unter der woche


----------



## cellgadis (30. September 2011)

Wie sieht`s aus am Wochenende, hat jemand Lust auf ne Session?

Uni Vaihingen? Birkenkopf?

Mir wär Sonntag am liebsten!

Meldet Euch! ;-)


----------



## NOS-Trial (30. September 2011)

ein Großteil (der aktiven) wird wohl bei der SDM in Dossenheim sein...


----------



## cellgadis (30. September 2011)

ah ******* wollt ich selber mitfahren, jetzt hab ich Neuburg schon saußen lassen, naja Tübingen kommt ja auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (30. September 2011)

also Montag Birkenkopf... wäre ich sofort dabei. (Feiertag)


----------



## triallo (4. Oktober 2011)

hey wan machen wir mal wider was  leute ?


----------



## luky_luk (15. Oktober 2011)

Hey ihr,
Ich bin am 1. September neu nach Stuttgart gezogen und habe noch niemanden zum Fahrrad fahren hier in Stuggi, würde heute oder morgen mal ne Runde fahren gehen. Ist von euch jemand dabei ?
Wetter wäre ja Top  

Grüße Lukas


----------



## Bubba_Zanetti (17. Oktober 2011)

Hy Leutz,
bin ein neuer in der Trail Szene...und hab mal ne Frage!?
Gibts nen Store im Stuttgarter Raum wo man Trail Parts 20" bekommt?


----------



## NOS-Trial (17. Oktober 2011)

Bubba_Zanetti schrieb:


> Hy Leutz,
> bin ein neuer in der Trail Szene...und hab mal ne Frage!?
> Gibts nen Store im Stuttgarter Raum wo man Trail Parts 20" bekommt?



nicht direkt, aber... www.trialmarkt.de
ist in der nähe von Pforzheim.

Ansonsten ggf. hier, www.bikecorner24.de


----------



## Alex19 (18. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es hier Trialer aus der nähe von Winnenden =?


----------



## luky_luk (18. Oktober 2011)

Zählt Bad Cannstatt noch ? ^^


----------



## Alex19 (18. Oktober 2011)

is ja nicht wirklich weit weg : D


----------



## luky_luk (18. Oktober 2011)

Na dann lass am Wochenende mal in Stuttgart ne Runde fahren gehen. Hast du Zeit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex19 (18. Oktober 2011)

; D ich fange jetzt erst mit trialen an : D können wir machen sobald ich n bischen besser fahren kann ^^ und bis jetzt trainiere ich nur auf dem von meinem kumpel, da ich mir jetzt erst eins bestellt habe also sobald ich besser fahren kann können wir gerne mal nach Stuttgart gehen


----------



## Bubba_Zanetti (19. Oktober 2011)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> nicht direkt, aber... www.trialmarkt.de
> ist in der nähe von Pforzheim.
> 
> Ansonsten ggf. hier, www.bikecorner24.de




Danke!!! Werd mich da mal umschauen!


----------



## Alex19 (25. Oktober 2011)

Nach Wetter.com soll es am Wochenende zu 90% net regnen, hat jemand lust nach Stuttgart oder so zu gehen ? Mir sind Zeit und Ort egal ^^ da ich mich noch nicht so auskenne. Also macht Vorschläge.


----------



## Alex19 (8. November 2011)

Hat jemand bock am Wochenende nach Stuttgart zu kommen ? Wetter wäre echt nicht schlecht.


----------



## hst_trialer (9. November 2011)

Als ich eigentlich schon. Macht mal bitte einen Vorschlag wann und wo, damit ich das einplanen könnte.


----------



## Alex19 (9. November 2011)

Ich kann Samstag so um 11 Uhr, wenn es dir zu früh ist must nur sagen : D 
Ort ist mir egal, kannst dir was aussuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (9. November 2011)

Ich kenne mich in Stuttgart gar nicht aus. Könnte dir höchstens sagen was ich so brauch an Höhen und Weiten und dann suchst du was aus, falls du dich besser auskennst.

Wäre aber cool, wenn sich noch ein paar Leute melden.


----------



## Alex19 (9. November 2011)

Mir gehts leider auch so : D ich schaffe nur so 20cm backwheel hops.  Also reichen mir Treppen ^^ wir können uns ja einfach an einer haltestelle am Bahnhof treffen und dann rumkucken ;D wir finden bestimmt ein paar hindernisse und wenn wir glück haben kommt noch jemand dazu, der sich etwas besser auskennt als wir, ansonsten würde ich sagen, das wir uns an der Uni am Bahnhof treffen.


----------



## hst_trialer (9. November 2011)

Okay, also machen wir uns nochmal wegen ein paar Spots schlau. Ewig was suchen will ich auch nicht.

Ich glaube du brauchst einfach nur mal eine vernünftige Herausforderung unter "Gruppenzwang", dann wirst du sehen, dass dein bisheriges Treppenlimit schnell ansteigt!


----------



## luky_luk (9. November 2011)

Ich wäre auch dabei


----------



## Alex19 (9. November 2011)

^^ jo cool klar wird schon klapen mit dem hop : D aber ich fahre ja noch nicht so lange ^^ Ein bischen kenne ich mich dort aus, hald vom Parkour laufen aber ich denke nicht das die stellen so passen. Ich such dann auch mal , wer sucht der findet : D


----------



## Alex19 (9. November 2011)

Hab mal ein bischen rumgestöbert und der platz sied nicht schlecht aus

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=48.781....180769&sspn=0.117717,0.256119&num=1&t=h&z=18

vom HBF ist der 500m weit weg.  Wenn ihr was besseres kennt, dann sagt bescheid, und Uhrzeit müssen wir auch ausmachen ?


----------



## Votec23 (9. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin auch aus Stuttgart und will mit dem trialen anfangen, habs aber noch nie gemacht und bin grad erst dabei, mir ein Rad zusammenzusammeln. Aber vielleicht kann ich Euch ja mal zuschauen oder später, wenn ich auch ein bissel fahren kann, zu Euch stoßen?


----------



## cellgadis (9. November 2011)

Alex19 schrieb:


> Hab mal ein bischen rumgestöbert und der platz sied nicht schlecht aus
> 
> http://maps.google.de/maps?q=48.781....180769&sspn=0.117717,0.256119&num=1&t=h&z=18
> 
> vom HBF ist der 500m weit weg.  Wenn ihr was besseres kennt, dann sagt bescheid, und Uhrzeit müssen wir auch ausmachen ?





Hallo, wenn ich Zeit hab komme ich am WE auch, ich meld mich aber nochmal.
Der Treffpunkt den ihr euch da raus gesucht habt ist Perfekt!
Dort haben wir uns immer als erstes getroffen, in letzter Zeit ist es nur sehr, sehr ruhig um die Trialerszene in Stuttgart geworden.

Ich poste noch ein paar Spots in der Nähe für alle Fälle, wenn da soviele Neulinge dabei sind:

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=48.780...48.780313,9.170119&spn=0.001555,0.003449&z=18

2 schöne Natursteine am leichten Grashang


http://maps.google.de/maps?q=48.776...48.776803,9.178616&spn=0.002199,0.006899&z=17

Brunnen mit Sitzbänken


http://maps.google.de/maps?q=48.772...l=48.772698,9.178144&spn=0.0011,0.003449&z=18

großer Lüftungsschacht mit kleinen Betonblöcken + Geländer


http://maps.google.de/maps?q=48.777...&ll=48.777126,9.164&spn=0.00055,0.001725&z=19

saugeiler Innenhof, bekommt man aber schnell Ärger


und überall eigentlich alle Schwierigkeitsstufen vertreten


----------



## Alex19 (9. November 2011)

Also wer kommen will kann ja einfach hinfahren : D ich bin so ca. 11 Uhr am Spot (Der am Krankenhaus ^^)


----------



## Alex19 (10. November 2011)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage was die S-Bahn angeht, muss man da für das Bike auch zahlen, man muss ja für Fahräder zahlen und wie ich in ein paar I-nett berichten gelesen habe muss man für BMX Räder nichts zahlen (weil sie Sportgeräte sind und keine Fahrräder), ist das dann mit einem 20Zoll Trial auch so oder wie sied das aus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex19 (10. November 2011)

hat sich erledigt, : D
http://www.stuttgart.de/item/show/210228
so wie ich das hier verstanden habe kann ich ja in der S-Bahn einfach das Rad mit rein nehmen, solange es nicht zwischen 6 und 8.30 Uhr ist ?


----------



## ph1L (10. November 2011)

Bin auch am Start!
Schön paar Einsteiger dabei zu haben.


----------



## hst_trialer (10. November 2011)

Super, dass sich doch noch ein paar Leute finden. Dann komme ich garantiert auch. Kennt jemand eine gute Parkmöglichkeit in der Nähe für wenig Geld?

P.S.: möglichst keine Parkhäuser, weil ich das Fahrrad auf dem Dach transportiere...


----------



## cellgadis (10. November 2011)

Samstags ist das nicht so einfach aber um 11 hats bestimmt noch ein paar Parkplätze rund um das Unigelände.
Weiß allerdings nicht ob die umsonst sind, ich glaube erst nach 18 Uhr außer am Sonntag


----------



## cellgadis (11. November 2011)

Bin dann auch dabei! Bis morgen um 11 dann!

Wie sieht´s eigentlich mit Heiko und Olaf aus?


----------



## hst_trialer (11. November 2011)

Hab eben das Bike gecheckt und bin bereit für morgen.
Mal schauen was morgen so geht.


----------



## cellgadis (12. November 2011)

War ne nette Runde, nächtes Mal plan ich mehr Zeit ein!


----------



## hst_trialer (12. November 2011)

War echt gut heute. Ich werde mich bemühen des Öfteren mal nach Stuttgart zu fahren wenn was ansteht.


----------



## Alex19 (12. November 2011)

war echt cool, danke nochmal für die ganzen Tipps : D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luky_luk (14. November 2011)

Werd am Samstag in Tübingen aufm Trainingsgelände sein, wer Bock hatt kann ja auch vorbei schnein.


----------



## hst_trialer (15. November 2011)

Hast du schon ne Uhrzeit?


----------



## luky_luk (15. November 2011)

Ja so ca. um die selbe Uhrzeit wie Letzen Sa.


----------



## cellgadis (15. November 2011)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## cellgadis (15. November 2011)

Hab noch ne andere Idee. Ich war noch nie in Rottenburg, ist nur 10 min. weiter als Tübingen von Stgt. aus. Fals Interesse besteht, wenn nicht dann Tübingen.
Das Bild sieht aber recht eingrucksvoll aus:

http://www.jump-jetzt.de/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/trial_00.jpg


----------



## luky_luk (15. November 2011)

Sieht nich schlecht aus. Hab aber kein Navi hier, Tübingen würde ich besser finden ohne Navi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cellgadis (15. November 2011)

also wenn`s daran liegt können wir auch zusammenfahren, ich lieg auf deiner strecke. Ein Platz ist frei


----------



## hst_trialer (16. November 2011)

Also ab 11Uhr könnte ich auch, aber nur 2 (maximal 3) Stunden.
Und ich bin auch für Rottenburg!


----------



## luky_luk (16. November 2011)

Ja wenn ich bei jemanden mitfahren könnte wärs natürlich top


----------



## cellgadis (16. November 2011)

Also 11 Uhr in Rottenburg

http://stadtplan.rottenburg.de/index.php?Ini=Stadtplan&JNavi=1&ObjektID=28004&Was=Objekt

Irgendwo da muß er sein!

@luky luk
Wenn ich dich mitnehmen soll dann treffen wir uns in Filderstadt um 10:30 würd ich sagen?
Und zwar hier da kannst du dein Auto stehen lassen und es ist leicht zu finden
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...67527,9.205041&spn=0.008815,0.027595&t=h&z=15
Einfach von Stgt. aus auf die B27 richtung Tübingen und dann Ausfahrt Filderstadt-West, da können wir direkt weiter fahren!


----------



## ph1L (16. November 2011)

Sieht ja feinstens aus 

Dann um 11 Uhr in Rottenburg.


----------



## luky_luk (17. November 2011)

OK, dann schau ich mal das ich das finde. 
Danke schonmal


----------



## cellgadis (18. November 2011)

heißt das du fährst mit oder alleine?


----------



## Alex19 (15. Januar 2012)

habt ihr lust mal wieder fahren zu gehen, sobald es mal wieder etwas wärmer ist und es schönes Wetter gibt ?


----------



## luky_luk (16. Januar 2012)

Haja warum nicht, ich wollte eh am we mal wieder fahren gehen.


----------



## TrialerKevin (29. Januar 2012)

hey leute bin diese woche in geradstetten und habe mein bike mit und wollte mal fragen wie es aussieht mal in der wohe ne runde hüpfen gehen 
lg kevin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex19 (30. Januar 2012)

Ich und 2. freunde würden auch kommen, musst nur sagen wann und wo


----------



## MatzeD (31. Januar 2012)

gibt es Leute hier die aus dem raum sigmaringen kommen ? oder in der nähe wohnen ?


----------



## NOS-Trial (31. Januar 2012)

MatzeD schrieb:


> gibt es Leute hier die aus dem raum sigmaringen kommen ? oder in der nähe wohnen ?



unregelmäßig, aber ja... (Albstadt-Ebingen)


----------



## MatzeD (1. Februar 2012)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> unregelmäßig, aber ja... (Albstadt-Ebingen)



Könnt man sich auch mal irgendwann treffen ..


----------



## NOS-Trial (2. Februar 2012)

MatzeD schrieb:


> Könnt man sich auch mal irgendwann treffen ..



ich werde denke ich ab Mitte März wieder mit dem Rad hier unterwegs sein...


----------



## luky_luk (8. März 2012)

Hey Leute ich und Phil würden diesen Sonntag 11.3. mal wieder mit'm Rad Stuggi unsicher machen. Wie siehts aus, wären ein Paar von euch dabei ??? 
Wetter soll ja ganz gut sein


----------



## NOS-Trial (8. März 2012)

Samstag ist (vermutlich) ne kleine Session auf dem Birkenkopf...


----------



## hst_trialer (9. März 2012)

Verdammt... ich bin gerade in Berlin und kann auch erst in 2 Wochen wieder fahren.


----------



## Alex19 (9. März 2012)

um wie viel Uhr würdet ihr am Sonntag fahren gehen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (10. März 2012)

Samstag ca.15Uhr auf dem Birkenkopf (mit mind. 3 Kollegen)

Sonntag werde ich leider nicht da sein.


----------



## luky_luk (10. März 2012)

Sonntag so gegen 14 Uhr an der Uni. Heute wirds mir leider nich reichen


----------



## Alex19 (10. März 2012)

ok bin am Sonntag auch am Start


----------



## luky_luk (11. März 2012)

Wird Morgen eher 14:30 Uhr.


----------



## gabriel89 (3. April 2012)

Hi,

wer hat Lust nächste Woche mal Abends an der Uni oder in der Stadt zu fahren?

Gruß Gabriel


----------



## NOS-Trial (4. April 2012)

Werde (ziemlich sicher) am Ostermontag in Stuttgart unterwegs sein...
wegen Uhrzeit + Ort melde ich mich aber nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabriel89 (4. April 2012)

hm mist, am Montag bin ich noch in Koblenz. Wie wäre denn Dienstag?
LG


----------



## NOS-Trial (5. April 2012)

gabriel89 schrieb:


> hm mist, am Montag bin ich noch in Koblenz. Wie wäre denn Dienstag?
> LG



sind wir leider nicht da


----------



## gabriel89 (5. April 2012)

argh 
Fahrt ihr auch manchmal unter der Woche in St oder nur am We?


----------



## NOS-Trial (5. April 2012)

gabriel89 schrieb:


> argh
> Fahrt ihr auch manchmal unter der Woche in St oder nur am We?



zumindest ich nur am We... die restlichen aktiven Stuttgarter sind (mit wenigen Ausnahmen) ausgestorben...


----------



## gabriel89 (6. April 2012)

ok, bin ab ende Juni an den WEs wieder in St, dann meld ich mich mal! lg


----------



## Petrum (4. Mai 2012)

kann man euch auch in Tübingen/ Reutlingen finden?


----------



## hst_trialer (4. Mai 2012)

Ich wohne in Reutlingen.


----------



## flexxtrialer (6. Mai 2012)

gibt einen Verein mit Trainingsgelände in Tübingen.

www.rsg-tuebingen.de


----------



## cellgadis (29. Mai 2012)

Morgen 18 Uhr kleine Session an der Uni Vaihingen, am Wirbelsäulenkonstrukt.
Wer ist dabei? Olaf, Sven und ich sind dann vor Ort!

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=48.750...9.109887&spn=0.004782,0.011362&num=1&t=m&z=17


----------



## hst_trialer (29. Mai 2012)

Ich leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (19. Juni 2012)

noch nicht sicher - aber evtl. sind wir am kommenden Sonntag, ab 12Uhr für ne kleine Session in Stuttgart, am Uni-Park (Uni Hauptbahnhof!).
Melde mich aber nochmals hier...


----------



## NOS-Trial (24. Juni 2012)

steht.

Sonntag, ab 12Uhr für ne kleine Session in Stuttgart, am Uni-Park, Uni Hauptbahnhof!


----------



## Hoffes (25. Juni 2012)

Nos willst nicht die Mega SDM Sektionen in Schatthausen fahren ^^


----------



## NOS-Trial (25. Juni 2012)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Nos willst nicht die Mega SDM Sektionen in Schatthausen fahren ^^



Session war gestern schon 

(bin vermutlich leider nur zum zuschauen da... Schule+dicker Fuß  )


----------



## Kadara (26. Juni 2012)

Da ich nun auch nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein fahrtaugliches Bike hab werd ich auch mal wieder das ein, oder andere mal mitfahren. Nur wars bei mir am Sonntag etwas schlecht. 
Bin warscheinlich heute nach Feierabend, also gegen 18 Uhr im Unipark Stadtmitte. Und Donnerstag vermutlich auch. Wenn also wer Lust hat kann er sich gerne dazu gesellen .


----------



## Kadara (28. Juni 2012)

Heute fällts bei mir flach, falls jemand mit wollte.


----------



## NOS-Trial (29. Dezember 2012)

Kleiner Jahresabschluss: Bin morgen ab 14Uhr an der Uni Vaihingen...


----------



## hst_trialer (29. Dezember 2012)

Bei dem guten Wetter viel Spaß.  Ich bin leider in Dresden...


----------



## flexxtrialer (29. Dezember 2012)

wir sind ab 11:30 in Rottenburg.
Nachmittags kann von uns keiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (30. Dezember 2012)

Nos ich komme vil auch mim 20zoll vorbei


----------



## NOS-Trial (30. Dezember 2012)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Nos ich komme vil auch mim 20zoll vorbei



bleib weg


----------



## Hoffes (31. Dezember 2012)

Also ich war heute mim Nos in Stuttgart

War super 

Ich konnte auf meinem 20zoll viel mehr als gedacht {sogar der Pendler}


Bilder gibs die nächsten tage denke ich


----------



## szabta89 (8. Februar 2013)

Hi all! 

My name is Thomas, and I will arrive in Stuttgart on the 1st of March. I'm gonna stay for a longer period of time due to work. I'm from Hungary and looking forward to meet trial riders in the area. Anybody willing to show me around some good spots? I do have a mountain bike too, so I would definitely be interested in some XC riding as well. Anyways my bikes will arrive in the mid of March, I just want to collect a few contacts in the meantime. Sorry, for writing this message in English, but my German knowledge is being refreshed currently. 

Cheers


----------



## NOS-Trial (8. Februar 2013)

szabta89 schrieb:


> Hi all!
> 
> My name is Thomas, and I will arrive in Stuttgart on the 1st of March. I'm gonna stay for a longer period of time due to work. I'm from Hungary and looking forward to meet trial riders in the area. Anybody willing to show me around some good spots? I do have a mountain bike too, so I would definitely be interested in some XC riding as well. Anyways my bikes will arrive in the mid of March, I just want to collect a few contacts in the meantime. Sorry, for writing this message in English, but my German knowledge is being refreshed currently.
> 
> Cheers



Just contact me, when you have your bike here...
So we can go for a little city-session through Stuttgart and I´ll show you some spots. No problem


----------



## szabta89 (10. Februar 2013)

Thanks! How many riders are there actually in the Stuttgart area? I'm just curious whether you have some natural spot out there (rocks, etc.)? 



NOS-Trial schrieb:


> Just contact me, when you have your bike here...
> So we can go for a little city-session through Stuttgart and I´ll show you some spots. No problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (11. Februar 2013)

szabta89 schrieb:


> Thanks! How many riders are there actually in the Stuttgart area? I'm just curious whether you have some natural spot out there (rocks, etc.)?



in the center of stuttgart there are maybe just about 1-2 riders, if at all.

there is also a amazing natural spot ´Birkenkopf´...







most of the big spots in the city you can see in this video.
https://vimeo.com/54185047


----------



## szabta89 (11. Februar 2013)

Thanks for the info. Do you live in "core"-Stuttgart?


----------



## NOS-Trial (11. Februar 2013)

szabta89 schrieb:


> Thanks for the info. Do you live in "core"-Stuttgart?



No... about 30minutes south west from Stuttgart-City.


----------



## evo125 (24. Februar 2013)

you must looking her
http://www.msc-falke-sulz.de/


----------



## evo125 (24. Februar 2013)

sorry


----------



## gabriel89 (14. April 2013)

Hey,

bin vor ein paar Tagen wieder nach Stuttgart gezogen und jetzt regelmäßig auf dem Bike unterwegs. Freue mich über jeden, der mal mitkommt!!!

just moved back to Stuttgart (city core). i am happy about everyone who wants to join me!!!

cheers, Gabriel


----------



## Sessionbiker (14. April 2013)

Hi Trialer,
da ich selber aus der Downhillszene komme und leider keine Trialer kenne, hoffe ich auf diesem Wege mit meinem Anliegen vielleicht zum Erfolg zu kommen.
Wir würden gerne für ein Gemeindefest an Pfingsten einen Hobbytrialer buchen, der mehrmals eine kleine Show vorführen könnte. Wir würden auch die gewünschten Hindernisse parat stellen. Bezahlen würden wir bis 100 , dafür erwarten wir natürlich keine Profi-Vorführung, aber jemanden, der halt ein bissl was drauf hat.
Wir sind ca. ne Autostunde von Stuttgart entfernt, der Ort heißt Hüfingen-Mundelfingen.
Wäre super wenn sich jemand finden würde, bzw. mir jemand irgenwie mit Kontakten weiter helfen könnte.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Mulholland (15. April 2013)

Hallo Trialer...

Alter Sack  ( 37 ) versucht sich im Trial Sport.
Habe jahrelang Downhill und Co betrieben und möchte nun etwas
meinen fahrerischen Horizont erweitern. Das heisst, ich verstehe es
Anweisungen folge zu leisten, kommen sie auch von einem jüngeren 
Bengel  Ich wohne in Stuttgart und habe unter der Woche abends ab
17 Uhr Zeit und am Wochenende ganztägig.

Evtl findet sich ja jemand, der ein wenig Geduld hat.
Fahrrad und Ausrüstung vorhanden.

Viele Grüsse und Danke im Voraus.


----------



## gabriel89 (16. April 2013)

Fahre heute ab etwa 18:30 an der Uni Stadtmitte!


----------



## gabriel89 (17. April 2013)

Sind am Montag mit mindestens 2 (yehaaaa) Leuten unterwegs. Treffpunkt Uni Stadtmitte um 18:30!!! LG Gabriel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## texas-jim (23. April 2013)

Hallo!

Nachdem ich mir am Wochenende den Weltcup angeschaut hab, würde ich das Trialen gern mal selber ausprobieren.
Möchte mich mal jemand in Stuttgart sein Rad versuchen lassen und vielleicht ein wenig die Grundlagen zeigen? Ich würde mich da selbstverständlich mit einem Bier bzw. Kaffee oder Cola bedanken.


----------



## gabriel89 (23. April 2013)

ich schreib hier rein, wenn ich oder wir fahren gehen...sollte kein Problem sein, dass du dich mal auf mein rad stellst ums auszuprobieren 
LG Gabriel


----------



## texas-jim (24. April 2013)

Vielen Dank, das würde mich sehr freuen!


----------



## Kieferer Trial (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
ich wohne seit nunmehr fast zwei Jahren in Stuttgart und komme ursprüglich aus Kiefersfelden.
Vor kurzem habe ich mein Trialrad mal mit nach Stuttgart genommen und würde auch gerne nach langer langer Zeit mal wieder ein paar lockere Sachen machen.
Ich wohne in Ostfildern, also ein Stück außerhalb, komme aber gerne mal in die Stadt!

Ich bin jetzt nächste Woche noch in Kiefersfelden (20" DM abbauen), aber dann würde ich gerne mal was machen!

Grüße

Max


----------



## Mulholland (6. Mai 2013)

Hey Max



Ich komme aus Möhringen ist quasi n Katzensprung zu dir.
Bin aber leider für 1 -2 Wochen ausser Gefecht.
Mich hats gestern gelegt und hab mir die Schulter übelst geprellt.
Nix gebrochen oder so....

Also wenn ich wieder fit bin, bin ich gern dabei...


Gruesse


----------



## Petrum (9. Mai 2013)

Hey, 

ich wohne seit kurzem auch in Stuttgart! Fahre inzwischen nicht mehr so viel Trial, aber wenn es doch mal zu einem Treffen kommt, würde ich vorher ein paar alte Teile zusammenwerfen und mitkommen !

Grüße, Peter


----------



## htro (10. Mai 2013)

An alle, die sich für Sonntag noch nichts vorgenommen haben:

Fahrradtrial in Wildberg-Sulz.

Start 11:00 Uhr


----------



## Mulholland (18. Mai 2013)

Wasn los hier 

Los ! melden ! - Fahren ! - Spass haben !


----------



## gabriel89 (30. Mai 2013)

Gehen heute zum Bikenkopf. Treffpunkt ist halb 3 an der Haltestelle Schwabstraße. 

LG Gabriel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabriel89 (2. Juni 2013)

Heute jemand bei ner Runde dabei?

LG Gabriel


----------



## gabriel89 (4. Juni 2013)

Heute um 7 Uni Stadtmitte


----------



## Mulholland (5. Juni 2013)

Morgen 06.06.2013 wäre ich Uni Stgt am Start.
Wetter sollte morgen auch passen.

Gruesse


----------



## cellgadis (5. Juni 2013)

also nur mal das ihr`s wißt, ich fahr auch noch bin aber diese Woche leider krank. Vielleicht können wir nächste Woche mal fahren gehen. Eventuell meldet sich ja der harte Kern mal wieder nach der langen Winterpause


----------



## Mulholland (5. Juni 2013)

Gerne  Einfach hier posten wann es dir wieder besser geht.
Werden dann sicher was arrangieren können, sofern die Flut nicht
zurückkommt und es wieder mal 5 Monate nur regnet


----------



## Cubus (8. Juni 2013)

Wäre auch mal wieder am Start.
Es wird Zeit... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (10. Juni 2013)

Samstag... bomgiges Wetter 

Birkenkopf?

oder doch "nur" Stuttgart-City für die City-Trialer?


----------



## cellgadis (11. Juni 2013)

Ja scheiß auf Natur! und ja Olaf es wird echt mal wieder Zeit

Leider hab ich am WE keine Zeit

Vielleicht jemand lust morgen Abend trainieren bei mir im Hof, dann hab ich`s nicht so weit


----------



## -OX- (12. Juni 2013)

Aem...., 
wenn ihr euch am Samstag in der City trefft wo "wann"  genau ??


----------



## gabriel89 (12. Juni 2013)

cool, das hier mal was zustande kommt  Hab mir gestern leider mal wieder die Schulter ausgekugelt und muss wohl ne kurze Pause einlegen


----------



## NOS-Trial (13. Juni 2013)

falls wirklich City... denke so gegen 13/14Uhr im Hauptbahnhof Uni-Park. Keppler-Straße (unterhalb von der DHBW/Krankenhaus).


----------



## -OX- (13. Juni 2013)

Ok, ich werde da sein  

http://maps.google.de/?q=%A0(Treffpunkt)@48.784482,9.174156&t=h&z=17&iwloc=A&output=embed


Hat vielleicht jemand noch einen guten Parkplatz Tipp fürs Auto !!
Habe mir zwar schon welche bei Gratisparken rausgesucht aber wenn jemand noch ne Idee hat 

Oder besser das Auto in Leinfelden abstellen und mit der S-Bahn reinfahren (darf das Bike in die S-Bahn) ?


----------



## Mulholland (13. Juni 2013)

-OX- schrieb:


> Ok, ich werde da sein
> 
> http://maps.google.de/?q=%A0(Treffpunkt)@48.784482,9.174156&t=h&z=17&iwloc=A&output=embed
> 
> ...



Warum soll das Bike nicht in die S Bahn dürfen ? 
Strassenbahn ist es kostenfrei ausser 06.00 - 8.30 Uhr und 16.00 bis 18. 30 Uhr. Mit den SSB Bahnen am besten bis Liederhalle fahren. Unterhalb der Liederhalle ist bereits der Park. Der Spot ist easy zu finden. Einfach nach
einem " Stufenbrunnen " ausschau halten, welcher kein Wasser hat 
Der Spot erklärt sich von selbst. Mauern etc.pp. Ach und bitte nicht über die Mädels fahren, die da so " sinnlos " in der Sonne rumliegen.


Gruss


----------



## Mulholland (13. Juni 2013)

-OX- schrieb:


> Ok, ich werde da sein
> 
> http://maps.google.de/?q=%A0(Treffpunkt)@48.784482,9.174156&t=h&z=17&iwloc=A&output=embed
> 
> ...



Hab mal hier ein paar Bilder gemacht für die Location.
Dein Treffpunktplatz ist der orangene Marker.











Der Spot







Am einfachsten kommt man über den Schloßplatz.
Zwischen Eingang Saturn Königsbaupassage und der Galerie die Strasse 
hoch bis zur Ampel. Auf die andere Strassenseite. Dann rechts runter bis
zum Bereich wo man " draussen " essen kann. Dann gerade aus Richtung
Park. Immer gerade aus und man kommt direkt auf den Spot.


Gruesse


----------



## -OX- (13. Juni 2013)

Ops  
da lag ich etwas daneben.

Hoffentlich kommen auch ein paar


----------



## NOS-Trial (15. Juni 2013)

ok - also wir sind gegen 13:30 an der Uni-Hbf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulholland (15. Juni 2013)

Narf.. kann heute leider nicht. Familie grillen und so :/



Grüsse


----------



## htro (18. Juni 2013)

Samstag Nachmittag, 14:00 Uhr, Uni Vaihingen.
Wäre jemand dabei?


----------



## cellgadis (19. Juni 2013)

man, WE ist bei mir grad immer schlecht, leider keine Zeit!


----------



## NOS-Trial (22. Juni 2013)

Bin dabei...


----------



## SiGü (22. Juni 2013)

Bin auch dabei!!


----------



## Mulholland (30. Juni 2013)

Jemand heute mittag Bock bissl rumzuradeln ? 

Regnet ja mal zur Abwechslung wieder nicht 


Gruesse


----------



## L0rdMetzger (26. Juli 2013)

wenn sich in den nächsten 3 wochen ein paar leute zusammenfinden um in der nähe von stuttgart ein bisschen rum zu radeln würd ich auch mal dazustoßen, allerdings gerade ohne ansatzweise brauchbares rad.  ich würde mir den sport mal gerne ansehen und mal etwas darüber reden, weil ich auch vorhab mir ein bike auf zu bauen und mit dem trialn an zu fangen.

leute aus dem remstal/nähe Schorndorf können mir gerne eine PN schreiben um sich mal so zu treffen.

Grüße


----------



## Mulholland (26. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich das nächste Mal in der Stuttgarter City mit nem Kollegen am fahren bin,
schreib ich das hier rein. Dann kannst du dazu stoßen. An unserem Spot gibts 
gleich was, wo man im Freien n Bier zischen kann. Also zu einem Gespräch passsnd


----------



## L0rdMetzger (26. Juli 2013)

danke, das hört sich schonmal vielversprechend an. ist euer spot vom bahnhof gut zu erreichen? ich bin nicht so der S-Bahn fan. 
ich würde eben mit einem meiner bikes (je nach dem welches zu erst wieder heile ist) in den zug hüpfen und dann mitm radel vom HBF oder von cannstatt aus hinfahren. 
es wär nett wenn du mir rechtzeitig ne PN schreibst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulholland (26. Juli 2013)

L0rdMetzger schrieb:


> danke, das hört sich schonmal vielversprechend an. ist euer spot vom bahnhof gut zu erreichen? ich bin nicht so der S-Bahn fan.
> ich würde eben mit einem meiner bikes (je nach dem welches zu erst wieder heile ist) in den zug hüpfen und dann mitm radel vom HBF oder von cannstatt aus hinfahren.
> es wär nett wenn du mir rechtzeitig ne PN schreibst.




Hier mal der Spot

Hab mal hier ein paar Bilder gemacht für die Location.
Dein Treffpunktplatz ist der orangene Marker.












Der Spot







Am einfachsten kommt man über den Schloßplatz.
Zwischen Eingang Saturn Königsbaupassage und der Galerie die Strasse 
hoch bis zur Ampel. Auf die andere Strassenseite. Dann rechts runter bis
zum Bereich wo man " draussen " essen kann. Dann gerade aus Richtung
Park. Immer gerade aus und man kommt direkt auf den Spot.


Gruesse


----------



## L0rdMetzger (26. Juli 2013)

wunderhüpsch diese karte! vom HBF isses ja nicht weit.
was ist jetzt der Treffpunkt? der (A) Marker oder der mit dem viereck gezeigte bereich?
Finden werd ichs auf jeden fall, wegbeschreibungen verwirren mich meist nur.


----------



## Mulholland (26. Juli 2013)

Ach das A 

Da hat jemand den Spot falsch gepostet und ich habe die Map dann korrekt gepostet.Ist ein älterer Post. Im Grunde musst nur der Beschreibung folgen, dann findest du den Spot. Uni Park kennt jeder und die " Brunnenanlage findest ohnehin. Einmal durch den Park. Ich hab das damals auch auf Anhieb gefunden.



Gruss


----------



## L0rdMetzger (27. Juli 2013)

Gut, also ist der Treffpunkt direkt am "Brunnenareal".
jetzt muss man nur noch n geeigneten zeitpunkt finden. ich hab zur zeit ferien und hab dementsprechend viel zeit. wie ist da bei dir und deinem kollegen der status?


----------



## Mulholland (27. Juli 2013)

Ha !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Isch krieg PLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQUE !!!

War heute ganz früh morgens dort ne Runde drehen, weil es ja jetzt zu heiss ist.
Sage und schreibe 1,5 Stunden dann hat sich das Freilaufritzel mit einem nicht
überhörbaren Knax verabschiedet. Ich könnte so kotzen. Das Bike ist genau 7 Tage
alt. Gott sei dank bin ich ja soooooo Pro und belaste das Bike abseits der Grenze....
Jetzt kann ich erst mal n paar Tage warten bis Erstazteile da sind. Glaub ich kauf
mir noch ein Zweitbike... oh Mann...

Ich melde mich sobald ich wieder " fähig " bin.
Mein Trialkollege werd ich auch noch informieren. Denke da geht schon bald was.

Gruesse


P.S. Jetzt spiel ich halt in Bikeklamotten Urban Trials auf der PS 3


----------



## To-bi-bo (27. Juli 2013)

Je besser man wird, umso länger halten die Freilaufritzel.. Als Anfänger weiß man eben noch nicht, wann die Sperrklinken eingerastet sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulholland (27. Juli 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Je besser man wird, umso länger halten die Freilaufritzel.. Als Anfänger weiß man eben noch nicht, wann die Sperrklinken eingerastet sind



Aber dass die Dinger nach nicht mal einer Woche Basictraining und simplem 
nach vorne Gehupfe an Arsch gehen kann ja wohl nicht sein.

2 Bike ist aber noch nicht vom Tisch. Tarty haben schon Post bekommen....
Ich will einfach NUR FAHREN !!! Ich hatte vor Jahren mal ein 20 Zoll Monty. Da war nie was..


----------



## Hoffes (27. Juli 2013)

Was für ein Freilauf war drauf 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mulholland (27. Juli 2013)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Was für ein Freilauf war drauf
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk 2



Try All 18 Zähne 108 Clicks...


Gesendet aus meiner scheiss warmen Bude 


Gruesse


----------



## L0rdMetzger (27. Juli 2013)

Mulholland schrieb:


> Ha !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Isch krieg PLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQUE !!!
> 
> War heute ganz früh morgens dort ne Runde drehen, weil es ja jetzt zu heiss ist.
> ...


das mit dem auf ersatzteile warten kenn ich... 
ich warte grade darauf, dass meine RS Recon von der reperatur zurück kommt, denn ohne die hab ich kein Dirtjumper, 
zum glück hab ich gestern mein Carver XC bike von der reperatur zurückbekommen 
und muss nichtmehr auf nem alten Hercules Herrenrad durch die straßen rollen... 
ich hab jetzt erstmal vor in ne  1 1/8" starrgabel mit IS 2000 zu investieren, damit so das rad an sich fahrbar bleibt, auch wenn wieder ne gabel abschmiert. 
wie gut kann man eigentlich mit nem dirtjumper trialn? ich hab neulich mal n paar menschen auf dirtjumpern aufm dorfmarktplatz auf die fresse fliegen sehn, 
als diese eine treppe erklimmen wollten, da kam ich auf die idee...


----------



## Mulholland (27. Juli 2013)

L0rdMetzger schrieb:


> das mit dem auf ersatzteile warten kenn ich... ich warte grade darauf, dass meine RS Recon von der reperatur zurück kommt, denn ohne die hab ich kein Dirtjumper, zum glück hab ich gestern mein Carver CX bike von der reperatur zurückbekommen, und muss nichtmehr auf nem alten Hercules Herrenrad durch die straßen rollen... ich hab jetzt erstmal vor in ne  1 1/8" starrgabel mit IS 2000 zu investieren, damit so das rad an sich fahrbar bleibt, auch wenn wieder ne gabel abschmiert. *wie gut kann man eigentlich mit nem dirtjumper trialn? *ich hab neulich mal n paar menschen auf dirtjumpern aufm dorfmarktplatz auf die fresse fliegen sehn, als diese eine treppe erklimmen wollten, da kam ich auf die idee...




Gute Frage...hängt von der Gewohneit ab, aber ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass ein reinrassiges Comp Trialbike viel mehr Möglichkeiten bietet. Leichter, von der Geo bei vielen Dingen umgänglicher. Ich hatte bis vor kurzem das Danny Macaskill Bike. So Backwheelhops und so geht schon, wenn man aber Blut geleckt hat und reines Trial machen möchte ist man mit einem eben solchen Bike besser beraten.

Meine persönliche Einschätzung und Meinung als Trialnewbie mit enormem Ehrgeiz aber akutem Frust auf Grund von erzwungener Pause 


Gruss


----------



## L0rdMetzger (27. Juli 2013)

Mulholland schrieb:


> Gute Frage...hängt von der Gewohneit ab, aber ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass ein reinrassiges Comp Trialbike viel mehr Möglichkeiten bietet. Leichter, von der Geo bei vielen Dingen umgänglicher. Ich hatte bis vor kurzem das Danny Macaskill Bike. So Backwheelhops und so geht schon, wenn man aber Blut geleckt hat und reines Trial machen möchte ist man mit einem eben solchen Bike besser beraten.
> 
> Meine persönliche Einschätzung und Meinung als Trialnewbie mit enormem Ehrgeiz aber akutem Frust auf Grund von erzwungener Pause
> 
> ...


nur aus interesse, dass wenn man sich mal trifft ich nicht nutzlos in der ecke steh und zugucken darf, 
wenn der dirtjumper wieder fit is, nehm ich den mit nach stuggi. 
das kommt vermutlich näher an den verwendungszweck als mein XC  oder etwa das alte Herrenrad.


----------



## Mulholland (27. Juli 2013)

Vor allem sollte die Hinterradbremse packen wie sau. Grad zu Beginn....
Also entweder ne über Scheibenbremse oder besser ne HS 33 mit ner geflexten Felge.
Mein Favorit momentan.....


----------



## L0rdMetzger (27. Juli 2013)

ja, ich hab ein Bergamont Kiez Pro (nicht 040 wie ich immer dachte) das hat vorne so wie hinten ne 180mm scheibenbremse (und schleppt 9 gänge mit sich rum) 
bloß ein problem ist zz. an der hinteren bremse, wenn man länger das vorderrad oben hat ( etwa brust-halshöhe) lässt der druck in der hinteren bremse nach...


----------



## Mulholland (29. Juli 2013)

Kurzer Zwischenstand.

Die Felgen sind gerichtet. Ersatzteil Freilaufritzel und Werkzeug sind auf dem Weg.

Was ich aber mal noch hier loswerden möchte ist der absolut hammermässige Kontakt mit Tartybikes. Ich hab dort mal rum gejammert wie es mir hier mit einem Neubike und dem Support erging. Noch hab ich dort nichts gekauft. Noch ! Ich habe schon die 4 Din A4 Seite füllende Mail von denen erhalten mit Tips und Angeboten. Echt klasse.


----------



## Flo_L (12. August 2013)

Moin moin,

Ich bin neu im Forum,aber nicht neu beim trialen.

Hab jetzt nach gut 12 Jahren mein altes Monty b219 rausgekramt und gestern mal eine kleine Runde in Esslingen gedreht. Fazit: Es geht noch, aber es ging schon mal besser ;-)

Wann dreht ihr denn mal wieder eine Runde in Stuttgart?
Würd gern mal vorbei schauen.

Grüße Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo_L (15. August 2013)

Niemand aus Stuttgart/Esslingen oder Umgebung hier??


----------



## Hoffes (15. August 2013)

Doch 

Ich fahre heute nach Frankreich komme erst am Montag wieder 


Melde mich dann wenn ich mal fahren gehe 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## cellgadis (15. August 2013)

Bin jetzt auch erstmal 3 Wochen im Urlaub aber danach können wir gerne mal zusammen fahren!


----------



## Flo_L (15. August 2013)

Hört sich gut an!
Freu mich drauf!


----------



## Mulholland (17. August 2013)

Also ich geh heute mittag wohl ne Runde fahren...
Wetter passt ja ganz gut.


Gruesse


----------



## Flo_L (17. August 2013)

Bin heute leider raus. 
Viel spaß!


----------



## Mulholland (17. August 2013)

Schade. Bis denne....


----------



## Flo_L (17. August 2013)

Ja. schade. Ab Mitte nächster Woche hab ich Urlaub. Da bin ich dann am Start ...


----------



## Mulholland (17. August 2013)

Ab Montag arbeite ich wieder 
Aber egal hab da abends oder wochenends trotzdem immer viel Zeit 


Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0rdMetzger (31. August 2013)

so ich bin auch aus dem urlaub zurück und will mich die tage auch noch mit jemandem in stuttgart treffen, vielleicht kann man das ja vereinen, dann bräucht ich bloß ein ticket nach stuttgart. nächste woche hab ich noch zeit, dann fängt die schule wieder an.

Grüße


----------



## Mulholland (12. September 2013)

Hey Stuttgarter...

Bei mir liefs ja nicht so dolle im Frühjahr mit dem Trialen...
Bikekauf... Schulter nach einer Woche geschrotttet ... tut wieder
Schön geübt.... Tennisellenbogen... geht wieder
Anderes Bike gekauft... nur ärger mit Teilen.... ist jetzt perfekt...

So und nun PISST ES WIEDER 24 / 7 und die Tage sind super kurz.
Jetzt wo ich Gas geben will und kann....

Hat irgend wer in Stuggie ne kleine Halle, Schäune, etc die er nicht braucht
und wo ein paar NETTE !!!! und ANSTÄNDIGE !!! Jungs überwintern können ? 
Ich würde den Platz nur mit Paletten vollstellen damit man so über die schlechten
Monate im trockenen trainieren kann....

Falls jemand da was weiß, bitte mich kontaktieren.

Grüsse


----------



## L0rdMetzger (12. September 2013)

wie weit weg darfs denn sein? ich könnte evtl. eine scheune (lehm/erdboden) in der nähe von schordorf organisieren.


----------



## Mulholland (12. September 2013)

Hey Metzger...

Nun das ist zwar nicht ums Eck, da man, odere speziell ich bei Dreckswetter eh meist
nur am Wochenende die Motivation haben, könnte man doch dann wochenends n paar
Stunden dort verbringen oder ? Wie siehst da mit der Infrastruktur aus ? Kommt man da
gesund und einfach mit der ÖNV hin ? 


Gruss


----------



## L0rdMetzger (13. September 2013)

mitm zug/sbahn wirds nix und mit den bussen kenn ich mich nicht so aus, liegt aber recht außerhalb, also ich denk einfach mit öffis zu erreichen isses nicht. ich muss mich auch erstmal erkundigen ob die noch leer (oder überhaupt noch) steht. das ding gehört dem opa von nem kumpel.
EDIT: Die Scheune ist voll mit Brennholz und vorne steht ein Anhänger, ist also nicht möglich da zu Trialn


----------



## Maxime (14. September 2013)

Hallo!
Ich bin neue hier. Ich suche trial rider in Stuttgart.

Jemand diese nachmittag oder Morgen für trial machen?

Entschuldigung für mein Deutsch... Ich bin fransozisch.

Maxime


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulholland (15. September 2013)

Hey Maxime wo wohnst du in Stuttgart ?

Gruss


----------



## Maxime (15. September 2013)

Ich wohne neben Vahingen auf die Universität.

Und du?


----------



## Mulholland (15. September 2013)

Hey ich in Möhringen, das ist ja nicht weit entfernt  

Dann sollten wir mal demnächst fahren gehen.
Ich habe noch einen Freund, der auch evtl mitkommt.

Grüsse


----------



## Maxime (15. September 2013)

Ja klar! Sag mir wann du machst trial! : )
In die Campus gibt es 2 oder 3 platz für trial machen. Aber nicht zu viel.
Kennst du anderen Platz?

Grüss.


----------



## Mulholland (15. September 2013)

Am " Campus " gibts echt gute Spots. Ich mach das auch erst knapp 4 Monate 
In der City gibts auch noch n guten Spot.

Hoffe, dass es nächste Woche nicht regnet...zumindst 1 mal 
Ich sag dir dann bescheid


Gruss


----------



## Maxime (15. September 2013)

Danke schön! 
Ich hoffe auch! : )

Grüss


----------



## Maxime (22. September 2013)

Hallo,

Es ist heute sehr schönes Wetter!
Jemand für diese Nachmittag trial machen?

Grüss


----------



## Mulholland (22. September 2013)

Wollte heute fahren und hier schreiben ABER !!!
Hab neue Felgen bekommen und die Naben passen mit den Kettenspannern nicht.
Ich muss da erst morgen etwas selbst anfertigen. Darum kann ich heute leider nicht

Melde mich aber sobald ich wieder fahren kann !


----------



## Maxime (22. September 2013)

Warum nicht diese Morgen!

Auf die Universität (Vahingen)?


----------



## Mulholland (22. September 2013)

Ich würde gerne habe aber 2 Stunden an den Felgen gearbeitet und diese
kann ich nicht spannen. Kette zu locker. Ich muss mir erst etwas selbst anfertigen.
Nächste Woche komm ich dann sicher fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxime (22. September 2013)

Also ok. Kein problem!


----------



## Mulholland (22. September 2013)

Maxime schrieb:


> Also ok. Kein problem!



Sodele ( schwäbisch für also  )

Hab mal am heiligen Sonntag etwas gebastelt. Nun funktioniert es
wieder. Also kommende Woche oder Wochenende sollte ich wenn nicht
irgend etwas unvorhersehbares und verrücktes passiert, mit dabei sein,
Hab mein anderen Kollegen auch schon informiert.

*
@ Community.*
Hat jemand aus Stuttgart und näherer Umgebung evtl noch was bzgl Halle oder
Schuppen für die Winter, Regen, Dreckszeit herausgefunden ? Wäre echt klasse,
wenn man am Wochenede im Trockenen fahren könnte. Muss ja nicht gross sein.
Paar Paletten rein und gut is. Meine Frau findet die Idee mit im Wohnzimmer rumfahren
nicht so gut :/ 

Cheers


----------



## gabriel89 (27. September 2013)

Hi,

scheinbar funktioniert die Weiterleitung der posts hier an meine Email nichtmehr wodurch ich einiges verpasst habe.

Ich kann mich Wolle nur anschließen, wenn jemand eine Halle hätte wäre ich auch sehr interessiert!!!

Ich fahre nach wie vor jede Woche 1-3 mal in der city, meistens an der Uni Stadtmitte!

Morgen würde ich auch fahren. Wer kommt mit?

LG Gabriel


----------



## gabriel89 (27. September 2013)

Hallo,

also morgen um 15:00 an der Uni Stadtmitte!

Freuen uns über jeden, der mitkommt!

Gabriel


----------



## Mulholland (29. September 2013)

War einfach fett gestern ! Wetter war auch so meeega !

Bis auf mein Kniepiercing durch das Pedal alles cool soweit .)


----------



## Maxime (30. September 2013)

Hallo!

Normaleweiser wird das Wetter "gut" (Kein regen) am Donnerstag.
Sodele ich bin motiviert für eine trial session!
Sag mir wenn ihr auch!

Grüsse.


----------



## gabriel89 (1. Oktober 2013)

Maxime schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Normaleweiser wird das Wetter "gut" (Kein regen) am Donnerstag.
> Sodele ich bin motiviert für eine trial session!
> ...



Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Mulholland (2. Oktober 2013)

Wann ? Wo ? Wie ? Warum ? Weshalb ? Uhrzeit ? 

Der Nooob Mulholland hätte evtl auch Z8


Gruss


----------



## gabriel89 (2. Oktober 2013)

Mulholland schrieb:


> Wann ? Wo ? Wie ? Warum ? Weshalb ? Uhrzeit ?
> 
> Der Nooob Mulholland hätte evtl auch Z8
> 
> ...



Also: werden morgen wahrscheinlich ein paar leute werden 

Olaf, Wolle, ich, noch 2 überraschungsgäste, Maxime kommst du auch?

Also treffpunkt um 15:00 an der Uni Stadtmitte!!! LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxime (2. Oktober 2013)

Ja, komm ich auch! 
Aber ich glaube, dass die Uni Stattmitte ein bisschen gross ist? 
Habt ihr eine exakte punkt für mich? bitte. : )

Danke.


----------



## gabriel89 (2. Oktober 2013)

Maxime schrieb:


> Ja, komm ich auch!
> Aber ich glaube, dass die Uni Stattmitte ein bisschen gross ist?
> Habt ihr eine exakte punkt für mich? bitte. : )
> 
> Danke.



Wenn du vor der Bibliothek stehst, dann etwa 50 meter nach rechts, dort kommt erst eine fläche mit sand und dann einige mauern und blumen. Dort treffen wir uns.

Adresse der Bibliothek Stadtmitte:
Holzgartenstraße 16 
            70174 Stuttgart

So sieht der Eingang aus:

http://www.cordulamaier.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/UniStuttgart00034.jpg

Gruß und bis morgen!


----------



## Maxime (3. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt, sehe ich wo es ist! Danke!

Bis bald!


----------



## Mulholland (3. Oktober 2013)

Jungs danke für den geilen Nachmittag,
War eine sehr coole Session und sehr inspirierend.

To be continued !!!

LG


----------



## Maxime (11. Oktober 2013)

Hallo!
Seid ihr morgen motiviert , um trial zu machen?

Grüss


----------



## Hoffes (11. Oktober 2013)

NÃ¤chste Woche hÃ¤tte ich mal wieder bock in Stuttgart zu fahren 



WÃ¤re cool wenn man ein paar Leute wÃ¤re ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich wollte eigentlich dieses Wochenende seid langem mal wieder nach Stuttgart und das neue 4play ausführen, aber gestern hat mich eine Erkältung eingeholt.


----------



## gabriel89 (11. Oktober 2013)

Maxime schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Seid ihr morgen motiviert , um trial zu machen?
> 
> Grüss




Ich wäre morgen nachmittag ganz kurz für 1,5 stunden dabei! 
Ab 4 Uhr?

LG Gabriel


----------



## Maxime (12. Oktober 2013)

Ja warum nicht!
Bevor, kannst du nicht? 3 Uhr?

Ich hoffe, dass es nicht regen wird!


----------



## gabriel89 (12. Oktober 2013)

Maxime schrieb:


> Ja warum nicht!
> Bevor, kannst du nicht? 3 Uhr?
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass es nicht regen wird!




...ich lerne für eine Prüfung.... aber sagen wir einfach 15:30?
Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 20% glaube ich....


----------



## Maxime (12. Oktober 2013)

Ja ok!
Gleich Platz wie letzte?


----------



## gabriel89 (12. Oktober 2013)

ok dann 15:30 am gleichen Platz!


----------



## Maxime (12. Oktober 2013)

ok bis bald!


----------



## Maxime (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
ich glaube diese Wochenende, dass es Sonne geben wird!

Wollt ihr am Morgen trial machen?

Grüss


----------



## hst_trialer (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde mir eher den Sonntag frei halten. Aber wo kann man am besten parken wenn ich am Uni Gelände fahren will? Sollte natürlich möglichst nix kosten.


----------



## Mulholland (18. Oktober 2013)

Maxime schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich glaube diese Wochenende, dass es Sonne geben wird!
> 
> Wollt ihr am Morgen trial machen?
> ...



Hätte morgen Zeit.
Wo willste fahren ? 

Grus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxime (18. Oktober 2013)

hst trialer, weiss ich nicht wo kann man parken.

In die Uni in Stadtmitte? Oder wie du willst.

Grüss


----------



## hst_trialer (18. Oktober 2013)

Ja stadtmitte. Fand das Gelände gut weil man auch ein bisschen street fahren kann. Dann muss ich mir mal was überlegen mit parken. Vielleicht gibt es ja einen aldi in der nähe.


----------



## Maxime (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe gesagt "die Uni in sadtmitte", um Mulholland zu antworten. ; )


----------



## Maxime (19. Oktober 2013)

14h30 in die Uni?


----------



## Maxime (19. Oktober 2013)

Ob ihr kommen wollt, gehe ich in die Uni am 14h30.

Grüss


----------



## Mulholland (19. Oktober 2013)

Das ist zu früh für mich. Muss noch was erledigen.
Wie lange bleibt ihr denn ?


----------



## gabriel89 (25. Oktober 2013)

Gehe morgen in der city fahren. 
Wie findet ihr 15:00 an der Uni Stadtmitte?

Wetter soll gut werden, Sonntag leider Regen.

LG Gabriel


----------



## Mulholland (26. Oktober 2013)

YO bin am Start so gegen 15 Uhr ca bis open End.
Wetter passt ja bereits.


----------



## gabriel89 (26. Oktober 2013)

sehr gut, dann sind wir schon mindestens zu viert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulholland (26. Oktober 2013)

gabriel89 schrieb:


> sehr gut, dann sind wir schon mindestens zu viert



4 ? 
Ich weiß von 3 aber dann ist sicher wieder ein Special Guest am Start 
Freu mich schon...

C U L8tr


----------



## Mulholland (26. Oktober 2013)

Hammer Leute... Danke mal wieder für nen kreativen und tollen Nachmittag mit
top Wetter und mega Überraschungsgästen  
Schade dass die gesamte Truppe erst komplett war, wo ich bereits ausgepowert war.
Aber... to be continued... 

Cheers


----------



## gabriel89 (31. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

ich gehe morgen ab 10 uhr morgens an der uni fahren!

Wer kommt mit?

LG Gabriel


----------



## Mulholland (31. Oktober 2013)

gabriel89 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich gehe morgen ab 10 uhr morgens an der uni fahren!
> 
> ...



Logen... bin am Start.
Wenns mal nachts wird dann montier ich mir ne Lampe ans Tretlager.
Die meiste Zeit auf dem HR leuchtet man mit solch einer Konstruktion am besten den Weg


----------



## gabriel89 (6. November 2013)

Gehen morgen fahren, uhrzeit noch unbekannt. vermutlich so ab 16:00 rum


----------



## gabriel89 (8. November 2013)

morgen Nachmittag kleine runde fahren, wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulholland (9. November 2013)

gabriel89 schrieb:


> morgen Nachmittag kleine runde fahren, wer ist dabei?



Nacher 16 Uhr Uni und so wie immer


----------



## Mulholland (9. November 2013)

Der Kreis schließt sich. 
Keine übermäßig lange, aber dennoch nette Runde.
Danke Jungs bis nächstes Mal.


----------



## gabriel89 (14. November 2013)

Morgen Nachmittag Biken 

15:00 an der Uni?

LG


----------



## Mulholland (16. November 2013)

Also ich bin vorerst raus.
Alles was unter 10 Grad ist, geht gar nicht.
Kotzt mich zwar an, aber ein abfrieren mag ich nicht und mit 20 Kilo Zusatzklamotten
bockts auch nicht so. Werde mal im Schlafzimmer n paar Paletten aufbauen 

Wenns mal wieder bissl wärmer ist dann bin ich wieder am Start


----------



## gabriel89 (17. November 2013)

Hey, fahren um 13:30 an der Uni


----------



## Mulholland (17. November 2013)

Yo komme. Hoffe Wetter hält.


----------



## Mulholland (28. November 2013)

Kommenden Sonntag Stuttgart Uni 1 oder Uni 2 ? 
Wenns vom Wetter her passen sollte ?


----------



## gabriel89 (1. Dezember 2013)

Alles klar! Kommen wenns nicht grad regnet morgen um 14:30 an die Uni Stadtmitte


----------



## Schreiner91 (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß nicht ob sich noch jemand an mich erinnert, aber vor ungefähr 3 Jahren war ich mal bisschen mit euch trialen. Ich hatte ein grünes 26" Rad. Damals hab ich es aus Zeitgründen verkauft. Viel mehr Zeit habe ich mittlerweile auch nicht, aber ich würde es gerne nochmal probieren.

Ich wollte jetzt erstmal hier bei euch Stuttgartern fragen, ob jemand ein gutes und günstiges Rad hätte, mit dem ich wieder anfangen könnte. Bin momentan auch im Internet n bisschen am schauen.

Was würdet ihr denn zu dem hier sagen: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/echo-20-trial-trick-bike-fahrrad-weihnachtsgeschenk/162610515-217-4486

Ja, das ist ein 20" bin mir noch nicht so sicher, was ich fahren will. Was würdet ihr mir denn raten?

Grüßle Julian


----------



## hst_trialer (8. Dezember 2013)

Fährt heute einer von euch?
Bin noch am überlegen aber müsste mal wieder aufs Rad. Das letzte mal stand ich bei euch drauf! Ich glaub ich kann das gar nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulholland (8. Dezember 2013)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Fährt heute einer von euch?
> Bin noch am überlegen aber müsste mal wieder aufs Rad. Das letzte mal stand ich bei euch drauf! Ich glaub ich kann das gar nicht mehr...



Weiß noch ned wegen Wetter.
Wann wolltest fahren gehen ? 
Wenns zu kalt ist dann geh ich nicht. Wären dann zu 2 weil Rest 
noch aus Richtung Köln unterwegs ist imho.


----------



## hst_trialer (8. Dezember 2013)

Na dann werde ich wohl hier in Reutlingen ein bisschen fahren.


----------



## BluBfiX (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich komm auch aus Reutlingen 
bin grad auf der suche nach neuenb single trails weil der bikepark den n kumpel und ich aufgebaut hatten zerstört wurde (forstarbeiten)


----------



## Mulholland (22. Dezember 2013)

Falscher Bereich. Wir sind Trialer und keine Trailer xD


----------



## Hoffes (23. Dezember 2013)

hi

Nos und ich würden am 11 oder 12 januar ne Session in Stuttgart machen

wenn wer Bock hat darf gerne auch kommen


----------



## Maxime (9. Januar 2014)

Ich bin dabei! Samstag ist gut für mich


----------



## Schreiner91 (9. Januar 2014)

Ich wäre am Samstag eventuell auch dabei, zwar noch ohne Trial aber kann ja mal mit meinem MTB vorbei schauen. Weiß nur leider noch nicht ob ich Zeit hab.


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. Januar 2014)

bin aktuell noch ohne Bike... von daher werde ich am Wochenende nicht da sein.
Allerdings ziemlich sicher am nächsten Wochenende dann


----------



## Schreiner91 (10. Januar 2014)

Habe heute morgen mein MTB geschrottet, somit bin ich doch nicht dabei, ab nächster Woche sollte ich mein Trial haben, somit wäre ich da auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (14. Januar 2014)

werden am kommenden Samstag so ab 12 Uhr am Uni-Park (Stuttgart Hauptbahnhof Uni) fahren.
David Hoffmann, Heiko Lehmann... und hoffentlich noch ein paar mehr


----------



## Schreiner91 (14. Januar 2014)

Da mein Trial jetzt auch da ist wäre ich denke ich auch dabei =) Ich hoffe das ich bis dahin mal abends die Zeit find um vorher schon bisschen zu fahren.


----------



## Mulholland (14. Januar 2014)

Wenn´s Wetter passt gerne aber nicht bei so Schmuddelwetter brrrr brrrr brrrrr


----------



## NOS-Trial (14. Januar 2014)

war 6 Monate in Australien bis vor ner Woche... werde es auch überleben


----------



## Mulholland (15. Januar 2014)

Na klar ... da hattest dann quasi mindestens 2 Monate besseres Wetter als wir ^^
Cheater


----------



## Mulholland (18. Januar 2014)

Sehr cooler Nachmittag Jungs ! Danke dafür !

To be continued !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IgnazGoldziher (19. Januar 2014)

Noch ein paar Bilder von gestern:

Speedrace-Team-Fahrer David Hoffmann und Heiko Lehmann:



























VR-Hüpfen Hoffmann:





Planking Hoffmann:



Planking Efe:


----------



## Mulholland (19. Januar 2014)

War einfach zu geil. Sehr beeindruckend, wie Trial aussehen kann.


----------



## Woll-E (1. Februar 2014)

YO geht heute mittag jemand fahren ? 
Wäre so ab 13 Uhr am Start.

Gruesse


----------



## IgnazGoldziher (1. Februar 2014)

Nae. Nächsten Samstag bin ich in der Gegend, kann aber erst um 15 Uhr in Stuttgart sein.


----------



## Woll-E (1. Februar 2014)

Wenns Wetter passt auf jeden Fall !! Ist ja jetzt länger hell ^^

Heut wars mal richtig nice.

Bis denne


----------



## gabriel89 (8. Februar 2014)

Fahre heute um halb 3 an der Uni. Kommt alle mit!!!!!


----------



## Woll-E (8. Februar 2014)

Denke mal ja ... wenn das Wetter so bleiben tut


----------



## gabriel89 (9. Februar 2014)

Fahren heute ab halb 11 und treffen uns an der Uni!!!


----------



## Woll-E (15. Februar 2014)

Maaaaaaaaaaaan Wetterbericht die ganze Woche... SAMSTAG 15 Grad und Sonne... KLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR !
Nun dann eben nicht.
Morgen soll es anscheinend, gerüchteweise besser werden 
Ich schmier dann hier rein, ob und wo ich fahren werde, falls noch jemand Bock hat.


----------



## Woll-E (16. Februar 2014)

So heute ists mal mal trocken.... noch ....
Werde nach dem Mittag wohl ne Runde drehen. Treter verbessern. Hoffe das Wetter hält.
Bin 1 Woche nicht gefahren jetzt :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabriel89 (16. Februar 2014)

Fahren um halb 4 an der Uni


----------



## Woll-E (17. Februar 2014)

Wenns heute mittag auch so belibt bin ich ab 15 Uhr an der Uni City !

Greetings


----------



## Woll-E (25. Februar 2014)

Ich schreib mal in " diesen " Thread hier, dass ich mit *mir * heute wieder fahren gehe 
Ich kann mich einfach gut leiden ...


----------



## Schreiner91 (14. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
wie sieht es bei euch diesen Sonntag aus? Hätte jemand Lust in Stuttgart zu fahren?

Wetter könnte passen 

Grüßle Julian


----------



## Woll-E (14. März 2014)

War bis vor ner Stunde an der Uni.
Millionen, wenn nicht Milliarden von Menschen bei dem Wetter 
Hab jetzt gerade kein fahrbares Bike. Komplett zerlegt weil morgen 
kommt neues Spielzeug. Das 3 in 9 Monaten rofl . Wenns ned regnet
bin ich aber am Sonntag sicher in der City. Detaillierte Infos kommen noch....

Stay tuned....


----------



## Woll-E (15. März 2014)

Ach Mann find kein Thread wo ich mein neues Spielzeug zeigen kann 
Dann halt hier 

Also morgen wenns Wetter besser ist, bin ich in der City - Uni unterwegs.
Vorausgesetzt Knie gehts noch besser.

Hier mal meine neue Schnitte 

_*Hashtag Raijin 26 Zoll
Echo Gabel
usw...
*_
Hoffe gefällt 








Ja die Bildquali muss so sein. Ist mein Dreckshandy.
Besser Bilder kommen bald. Dann auch in Action... wenn man das so nenne kann ^^


----------



## gabriel89 (15. März 2014)

Ja gehe morgen definitiv fahren und es kommen auchnoch 2 andere mit wenns nicht regnet!!!

Schreib dann nochmal hier rein wegen Uhrzeit.

Bin gespannt auf dein neues Rad Wolle!!!! 

LG


----------



## gabriel89 (16. März 2014)

Maxime und ich sind um 14:00 an der Uni Stadtmitte. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Woll-E (16. März 2014)

Ich beobachte mal das Wetter ... mimimi und so ^^ will neues Bike ned dreckig machen ausser mit Blut.
Schreib dir ne SMS dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabriel89 (16. März 2014)

bisschen feuchter Boden ist kein Problem : http://www.biketrials.tv/en/video/575


----------



## Woll-E (16. März 2014)

Pfff so ein Anfänger, der fährt ja noch mit Sattel


----------



## Petrum (16. März 2014)

ich komme auch, 14 Uhr and der Uni !


----------



## Woll-E (16. März 2014)

Geiler Mittag Jungs...
Waren ja ne richtige Meute 
6 Mann  so muss das ...

... to be continued


----------



## gyuri (17. März 2014)

Wann geht ihr am Wochenende fahren?

Ich wollte schon lange dort zum fahren.


----------



## Woll-E (17. März 2014)

Huch das WE is gerade um 

Wenns Wetter passt denke ich schon, dass wieder n paar am Start sind.
Fahren meistens mittags so ab 13:30 - 14:00 bis open End. Stuttgart City Uni.
Gibt aber noch ne andere Uni mit massig Spots und Obstacles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gyuri (18. März 2014)

Fahrt ihr am Samstag oder Sonntag.

Wenn ich gehe,ich möchte viele Spots ankucken.


----------



## Woll-E (19. März 2014)

Ich vorerst nimmer. Hab mich gestern verletzt.


----------



## Schreiner91 (19. März 2014)

Also ich hätte wenn dann nur Sonntag Zeit und würde Stuttgart City bevorzugen, aber bis jetzt sieht das Wetter nicht so 100% gut aus


----------



## Schreiner91 (22. März 2014)

Und wie sieht es wegen morgen aus? Soll laut Wetterbericht leicht regnen, sollen wir es trotzdem versuchen?


----------



## gyuri (22. März 2014)

Ich gehe in unsichere Wetter nicht. Ich hoffe am nächste Wochenende das Wetter ist besser.


----------



## Woll-E (22. März 2014)

Fusi immer noch kaputt. Nächstes WE peil ich mal vorsichtig an mit spektakulären Moves wie Rad umsetzen und schieben


----------



## Schreiner91 (23. März 2014)

Ich bin dann heute doch eher bisschen in Cannstatt unterwegs.


----------



## gyuri (26. März 2014)

Am Sonntag fahrt jemand?


----------



## Schreiner91 (26. März 2014)

Leider nein, ich hab Handball. Ich könnte vielleicht am Samstag fahren.


----------



## Woll-E (27. März 2014)

Könnt ihr mal aufhören zu TRIALEN ? bis ich wieder gesund bin ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabriel89 (29. März 2014)

Fahre morgen ab 15:00 an der Uni. Kommt alle mit


----------



## Woll-E (29. März 2014)

KANN NICHT !!!! Fuß und so ....


----------



## Schreiner91 (29. März 2014)

Hey, also ich hab 13:30 Uhr n Handballspiel, auf 15:00 Uhr reicht es mir sicher nicht, aber wenn ich danach noch kann versuch ich vorbei zu kommen ... Uni City oder Vaihingen?


----------



## gabriel89 (29. März 2014)

ja, klar! In der Stadt. Bis morgen!


----------



## Schreiner91 (30. März 2014)

Ich mach mich jetzt auch auf den weg


----------



## Schreiner91 (31. März 2014)

Und wie sieht es bei euch aus? Dienstag oder Mittwoch Abend? Am liebsten würde ich jetzt sofort wieder fahren


----------



## gabriel89 (1. April 2014)

ich wär heut dabei! Wie wärs um 5?


----------



## gabriel89 (1. April 2014)

..und morgen auch!


----------



## Woll-E (1. April 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner91 (1. April 2014)

Ich muss eigentlich bis um 18:15 Uhr arbeiten, aber vielleicht verkrümel ich mich schon vorher, muss mal schauen. Morgen fang ich dann früher an mit arbeiten, dann kann ich um 5 auf jeden Fall in Stuttgart sein.


----------



## gabriel89 (1. April 2014)

können auch 18:00 sagen...ist ja länger hell jetzt!!!....Ich schreib auf jeden Fall hier rein, wenn ich fahren gehe.


----------



## Schreiner91 (1. April 2014)

Ok, alles klar, dann schau ich nachher nochmal rein und melde mich auch sobald ich mehr weiß


----------



## Schreiner91 (1. April 2014)

Mir reicht es heute leider nicht, werde vielleicht bei mir vor dem Haus noch ein bisschen fahren, aber nach Stuttgart wird es zu spät. Morgen beiß ich mir in Arsch und fang früher an mit arbeiten, dann kann ich um 17 Uhr in Stuttgart sein.


----------



## gabriel89 (2. April 2014)

ok dann bis um 17:00.


----------



## Schreiner91 (2. April 2014)

Leider nicht, mich hat's erwischt. Ich liegt krank im Bett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabriel89 (2. April 2014)

gute besserung! starte dann erst um 18:00


----------



## Schreiner91 (2. April 2014)

danke, ich hoff am Wochenende hab ich Zeit


----------



## gabriel89 (4. April 2014)

würde morgen um 3 an der uni ein bisschen fahren, wer ist dabei?


----------



## Woll-E (4. April 2014)

Muss schauen wies mir morgen geht...
War heute mit gepanzert und getapetem Haxen fahren. Ging ganz gut....
Schreib morgen Vormittag rein ob oder ob nicht...


----------



## Schreiner91 (4. April 2014)

Ich bin auf der Messe in der liederhalle, ich muss da helfen. Geht eigentlich bis 16 Uhr. Muss mal fragen ob ich auch schon um 3 gehen könnte.


----------



## Woll-E (5. April 2014)

Also ich geh wenn, dann morgen nachmittag fahren. 14 Uhr rum. Muss heute wieder bissl ausruhen.
Bin ich froh wenn das ausgestanden ist ....


----------



## Schreiner91 (5. April 2014)

Also ich kann so um 15:30 Uhr heute. Morgen hab ich Handball


----------



## gabriel89 (5. April 2014)

alles klar, ich bin da an der uni irgendwo... Am Mittwoch bin ich vll abends kurz am Start


----------



## Schreiner91 (5. April 2014)

OK cool dann bis später


----------



## Woll-E (6. April 2014)

Geht wer heute fahren. Wetter scheint ja ganz brauchbar zu sein.
Sonst geh ich bei mir bissl rumfahen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner91 (6. April 2014)

Leider nein, Haushalt und dann Handball. Dir viel Spaß. Ich will auch fahren


----------



## Woll-E (9. April 2014)

Ich klingel mal schon vorsichtig an wegen Wochenende.
Bin bei gutem Wetter am Samstag ab 15:30 in der City.


----------



## Schreiner91 (10. April 2014)

Ich bin am Wochenende leider nicht da =(


----------



## Schreiner91 (10. April 2014)

Übrigens für den Rest der "Stuttgart-Crew", wir haben mal ne Facebookgruppe aufgemacht "Trial in Stuttgart" ==> https://www.facebook.com/groups/687150031342473/ ich weiß nicht wer von euch noch so in Facebook ist, aber könnt ja alle auch noch rein kommen =)


----------



## Woll-E (12. April 2014)

Was ist Facebook ... hab ich nich ...


----------



## Schreiner91 (17. April 2014)

Facebook ist toll  Sind schon echt viele in der Gruppe, hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Wie siehts aus, jemand spontan dabei an der Uni City? Ich richte mich jetzt und bin dann so in 30 Minuten dort. 1 - 1 1/2 Stunden fahr ich dann denke ich noch =)


----------



## Woll-E (17. April 2014)

Ne war scho fahren heute mittag...
Sagt mal bescheid wenn ihr die Tage fahren wollt.
Muss auch unbedingt mal wieder in die City wegen Mauern...Bordstein Weitsprung sucked irgendwann


----------



## Woll-E (18. April 2014)

So ihr Nasen wie siehts jetzt am Sonntag aus ? 

Da solls 20sch Grad geben...
Von einem weiß ich, dass er nicht da ist und der Rest ?

Wenn ich solo los zieh und dann wen treffe, dann kenn ich euch nicht


----------



## Schreiner91 (18. April 2014)

Wann würdest du Sonntag fahren? Ich bin eigentlich bei meinen Eltern zum Kaffee eingeladen. Aber lässt sich eventuell auch auf Abendessen verschieben  können aber gerne auch schon so um 11 gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woll-E (18. April 2014)

Hängt vom Wetter ab...Eigentlich so ab um 13 Uhr aber richte mich gerne an den Rest.


----------



## Woll-E (19. April 2014)

Also Wetter sieht mal schon ganz nice aus morgen !!
Wie siehts aus ????? bei Dir / Euch


----------



## Schreiner91 (19. April 2014)

Was hältst du/ihr von 12 Uhr?


----------



## Woll-E (19. April 2014)

Ha jo...
Wenns Wetter so ist wie es sein soll, bin ich um 12 Uhr da.
Ich editiere diesen Beitrag morgen früh dann noch einmal.
Also bitte noch mal nachlesen. Aber denke schon. Hab voll
Bock auf Uni zu fahren...


----------



## Woll-E (20. April 2014)

So wie schauts heut aus ?
12 Uhr oder später an der UNI ?


----------



## Schreiner91 (20. April 2014)

Ich bin um 12 da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woll-E (20. April 2014)

so am i .....

On my way.


EDIT nach Session: War n cooler Mittag *Schreiner91*.


----------



## Schreiner91 (23. April 2014)

Jo der Mittag war geil =)

Heute Abend würden Gabriel und ich um 18:30 Uhr fahren. Falls bock hast kannst ja auch kommen


----------



## Woll-E (23. April 2014)

Waren gestern fett fahren und mir tut heut alles weh  
Muss bissl rummemmen und ausruhen  

Viel Spass Euch.


----------



## hst_trialer (26. April 2014)

Passiert am Wochenende was? Vielleicht morgen?


----------



## Woll-E (26. April 2014)

Kann grad ned fahren :/ Wetter auch doof.

Edit: War heute doch bissl spielen.
Knie gehts ganz gut. Also evtl doch morgen am Start...


----------



## Schreiner91 (26. April 2014)

Bei gutem Wetter wäre ich morgen dabei


----------



## Woll-E (2. Mai 2014)

So wieder da ... scheiss PC...

Wie siehz morgen oder am Sonntag aus ? 
Wenn das Wetter halbwegs passt bin ich wohl am fahren.


----------



## Schreiner91 (2. Mai 2014)

Bei mir geht morgen eher als Sonntag. Sonntag eher nur kurz würde sich nicht lohnen.


----------



## Woll-E (2. Mai 2014)

Dan schauen wir halt wie s Wetter is ... und dann entscheiden wir...


----------



## Woll-E (3. Mai 2014)

War ja nix heute....

Also wenns morgen passt bin ich an der Uni.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (4. Mai 2014)

sind heute spontan aufm Birkenkopf... ab ca. 13 Uhr.


----------



## SiGü (4. Mai 2014)

Ah schade, da wär ich auch gern mit....


NOS-Trial schrieb:


> sind heute spontan aufm Birkenkopf... ab ca. 13 Uhr.


 Nächstes Mal wieder!


----------



## Maxime (10. Mai 2014)

Heute nachmittag jemand?

Grüss


----------



## Woll-E (10. Mai 2014)

Ich gehe jetzt los ... bin so gegen 13 Uhr dort...


----------



## Maxime (10. Mai 2014)

Das ist ein bischen zu früh für mich. Ich kann am 14h30 dort sein. Wie lange fahrst du?


----------



## Woll-E (10. Mai 2014)

Sorry Maxime haben uns wohl knapp verpasst.
War nachdem ich hier geschrieben habe bis kurz nach 14 Uhr fahren und bin direkt zu nem
Kollegen gefahren.


----------



## Maxime (11. Mai 2014)

Kein Problem! Ich bin nicht lange gefahren.
Ich fahre diese nachtmittag am 14h15 in die Uni vaihingen.
Ob jemand lust hat!


----------



## Maxime (17. Mai 2014)

Hi! Heute nachmittag jemand? 14Uhr?


----------



## Schreiner91 (17. Mai 2014)

Ich bin dabei. Uni City?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (17. Mai 2014)

Ich würde lieber morgen fahren.


----------



## Schreiner91 (17. Mai 2014)

Maxime und ich würden morgen nochmal fahren. 14 Uhr OK?


----------



## gabriel89 (14. Juni 2014)

Bei gutem Wetter heute 17:00 Uni


----------



## gabriel89 (18. Juni 2014)

Morgen 12:00 an der Uni Vaihingen Feiertagstrial


----------



## hst_trialer (18. Juni 2014)

Also ich fahr morgen nach Wolfsburg bis Sonntag... nonstop trialen!

@gabriel89  fährst du nur noch mit dem linken Bein oder warum verkaufst du gerade nur rechte Pedale?


----------



## gabriel89 (18. Juni 2014)

hab zu spät geschaltet, dass schon wieder Feiertag ist, sonst wär ich auch gern irgendwo hin gereist zum fahren morgen! Tübingen stand ja auch mal auf dem Programm!!

Ich steh links immer ganz außen auf dem Pedal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabriel89 (19. Juni 2014)

Morgen um 19:00 an der Uni Stadtmitte


----------



## NOS-Trial (23. Juni 2014)

Dienstag ab 17:10Uhr in Stuttgart an der Universität Stadtmitte/Hauptbahnhof.


----------



## gabriel89 (3. August 2014)

Heute 13:00 an der Uni Vaihingen


----------



## Petrum (5. Oktober 2014)

heute 17:00 Uni Stadtmitte!!


----------



## -OX- (23. Oktober 2014)

Hi ich bin am Sonntag in Stuttgart 12-14 uhr
Uni Stadtmittte
wer Lust hat kommt 

http://maps.google.de/?q=%A0%28Treffpunkt%[email protected],9.172959&t=h&z=17&iwloc=A


----------



## Petrum (14. April 2016)

Hi zusammen, 

das Wetter wird besser und wir sind jetzt öfters wieder unterwegs! Für alle die unsere Facebook Seite noch nicht kennen, schaut mal hier:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/687150031342473/
Dort wird am meisten geschrieben und geplant !


----------

